# What does the Fox say?



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, I need some advice from the Jedi Master. For over 2 years now, I have been using a Linksys E2500 dual band wireless router. I hate it. Piss poor range, although I guess it could be my house, but most importantly the inconsistent signal. Up, down strong, weak.

First off, my house is NOT big, only 1200 Sq ft. So it reach everywhere in the house and outside yet, I move 25' away and the wifi signal on my phone begins to drop out. I realize the cordless phones, baby monitors, etc., all work on the same 2.4 ghz freq. so I switched to the 5.0 ghz frq. Worked for about a week, but now I keep losing the connection to that band. This morning I experienced the same so not realizing what I was doing I Reset the router.

Tech support is no help. They want me to pay $30 to log in and set it up remotely. For another $30 I can get a new one with full support.

So, what does the Fox say? Anyone else's :2cents: are also welcome.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 18, 2014)

Been rocking this thing for God knows how long. Solid as a rock.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah, I'm pretty sure that I still have mine and the only reason that I stopped using it was because I wanted to switch to the n-band. I could easily switch back to it.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 18, 2014)

Read this just last week:

http://lifehacker.com/5920709/five-best-home-wi-fi-routers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Reading more about the E2500, it seems like it's notorious for dropping connection intermittently. Though I still stand by what I wrote to you in my previous thread that your environment contains a lot of extraneous wireless traffic (but who doesn't?). Not having any external antennas also isn't doing you any favors. You could try updating the unit's firmware but I suspect this is more along the lines of low-grade internal hardware. With the high traffic in your particular living space, I think it's pertinent that you utilize a router that is equipped with external antennas. Not only will it increase your range, but it will also be more reliable. Dual-band also seems to be more desirable for you since you can primarily use the 5GHz band vs. the 2.4GHz. 2.4 is fine to use, but you really need to perform a Wi-Fi scan of your area to see what channels are being used for all your different devices. As such, for your router you would then select the appropriate channel which isn't being heavily used by any of your other devices. That should eliminate a number of nuisance interference issues.



Master slacker said:


> Been rocking this thing for God knows how long. Solid as a rock.


HD content streaming fail. Though in it's day, this router was solid. But it just can't keep up with the throughput for content these days. Mine is now used as a network hub and still going fine for that.

IIPadrino's link has some good suggestions. But I would steer clear of any Buffalo products. ASUS being my top choice and then probably Netgear or Linksys/Cisco. Note Linksys/Cisco is still a good brand, they just put out a few ducks that they deemed "economical". Well, you get what you pay for. I'm actually still rocking one of the 1st gen. Linksys dual-band N600's. It was the flagship back in it's day so I paid a pretty penny for it. But it has been rock solid up to this point. HTH.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]we used to have to replace ours about every 2 years it seems, I am not enough of a geek to know what kind we had. Lync something…. We now have some huge monster from xfinity.. with 3 kids and the wife constantly on the net the thing holds up pretty good.. you know me, I am always outside or reading a book  [/SIZE]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 18, 2014)

"Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding"


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Apple AirPort Extreme FTMFW!!!!!!!!111111

(Can't resist an Apple reference in any KF tech talk)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ldman:

I've heard mixed reviews on the Apple AirPort. For some it works, others it's a pain in the arse. And I'm guessing it won't let you install DD-WRT firmware on it.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine's worked like a champ for 5 years and counting. But I don't mod it, I pretty much do what Apple tells me I'm allowed to.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Mine's worked like a champ for 5 years and counting. But I don't mod it, *I pretty much do what Apple tells me I'm allowed to*.


Which is NOTHING. Well, except buy the next phone "with the cool new color case" every 6 months...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Mine's worked like a champ for 5 years and counting. But I don't mod it, I pretty much do what Apple tells me I'm allowed to.


^sheep mentality.



knight1fox3 said:


> Reading more about the E2500, it seems like it's notorious for dropping connection intermittently. Though I still stand by what I wrote to you in my previous thread that your environment contains a lot of extraneous wireless traffic (but who doesn't?). Not having any external antennas also isn't doing you any favors. You could try updating the unit's firmware but I suspect this is more along the lines of low-grade internal hardware. With the high traffic in your particular living space, I think it's pertinent that you utilize a router that is equipped with external antennas. Not only will it increase your range, but it will also be more reliable. Dual-band also seems to be more desirable for you since you can primarily use the 5GHz band vs. the 2.4GHz. 2.4 is fine to use, but you really need to perform a Wi-Fi scan of your area to see what channels are being used for all your different devices. As such, for your router you would then select the appropriate channel which isn't being heavily used by any of your other devices. That should eliminate a number of nuisance interference issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I was researching based on your suggestions; sticking with dual band, going with external antennas. I came up with this one. What do you think?

http://www.staples.com/TP-LINK-TL-WDR3500-Wireless-N600-Dual-Band-Router-24-GHz-5/product_292248


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's worked like a champ for 5 years and counting. But I don't mod it, I pretty much do what Apple tells me I'm allowed to.
> ...




If it's not obvious, all of my Apple comments are tongue-in-cheek. Solely meant to provoke our resident Lifehacker KF.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


I know. I picked up on that rather early. And if you couldn't tell, oking:


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Get your stick out of my face.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 18, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Get your stick out of my face.




If I had a dollar for every time I heard that...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So I was researching based on your suggestions; sticking with dual band, going with external antennas. I came up with this one. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.staples.com/TP-LINK-TL-WDR3500-Wireless-N600-Dual-Band-Router-24-GHz-5/product_292248


LOL. So basically you read my post, and then picked a brand that I never even mentioned/recommended? :huh: Have you been drinking again today sir?



knight1fox3 said:


> But I would steer clear of any Buffalo products. ASUS being my top choice and then probably Netgear or Linksys/Cisco.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you been drinking again today sir?


Everyday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 18, 2014)

I switched from an Airport Express to an Airport Extreme a few years ago, and have never had a single problem with either of them. And yes, I'm serious.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ASUS being my top choice and then probably Netgear or Linksys/Cisco.


So I'm going to bestbuy after work today, maybe even cut out a little early for that matter. Anyway, on your recommendations, I will look for one of these, with dual band and ext. antennas. I hope to keep the cost under $100.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ASUS being my top choice and then probably Netgear or Linksys/Cisco.
> ...


Looks like they carry the ASUS RT-N56U. Still a good router but at a budget price. Doesn't have the external antennas but still reports a solid reliable connection with a slick interface. Price shows $87 online.

The Netgear Nighthawk would be pretty awesome too. But isn't within your price point. It does look like a stealth fighter though. :thumbs:

Actually, though contradictory to what I wrote above, this could be another option that hits all of your requirements: Buffalo WZR-600DHP. This particular model has rated high on some of the "best-of-the-best" lists. Dual band, has external antennas, and within your price range. But I cannot speak to it's reliability as what I've read about past Buffalo products is that they tend to experience misc. nuisance issues. Perhaps they've improved their products some since then.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Looks like they carry the ASUS RT-N56U. Still a good router but at a budget price. Doesn't have the external antennas but still reports a solid reliable connection with a slick interface. Price shows $87 online.




Ok, since no one had it available in store pick up today, I went with this one and ordered it online. Thanks Jedi Master Fox. You rock.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2014)

Next question:

Every day at ~ 3pm my phone gives me the notice that I need to update the Security Policy. When I click on it, it gives the standard "depending on your data plan, you may experience charges, blah blah blah", so I click on it. It thinks for a minute and then comes back with a new notification: "The latest security policy has already been applied."

This has been going on for over a week, since I got the first notification to update it. Any way to shut this off?

(Samsung Galaxy S4)


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2014)

ASUS RT-N66U FTW!

Mine has yet to be reset or drop a connection. Goes from opposite downstairs corner of the house up the stairs, across the bonus room, and behind a false wall with a 95% signal strength. Streams 1080P Netflix video perfectly when asshole Time Warner doesn't throttle back bandwidth during peak hours.

To sum it up - it's tits. IF the 56 is anywhere close to the 66, you'll be in good shape.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Next question:
> 
> Every day at ~ 3pm my phone gives me the notice that I need to update the Security Policy. When I click on it, it gives the standard "depending on your data plan, you may experience charges, blah blah blah", so I click on it. It thinks for a minute and then comes back with a new notification: "The latest security policy has already been applied."
> 
> ...




Have a read through this post and follow the link. This seems to be the fix for now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they carry the ASUS RT-N56U. Still a good router but at a budget price. Doesn't have the external antennas but still reports a solid reliable connection with a slick interface. Price shows $87 online.
> ...


You know what else geeks me out on these ASUS routers? If your primary internet connection goes down, you can connect your smartphone to the router via USB and it will pick up your broadband connection and broadcast it for temporary use. Pretty awesome. Though I'd be sure to watch the data usage when doing that. LOL

You get it all set up yet?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn. I have not been able to get on here until until just now. That being said, I am back up and running. However, yesterday after work I got a little impulsive. I knew that no one had the Asus router short of ordering online and yet I wanted to resolve the issue by last night. So went to the Best Buy in search of a model in Stock. I was all set to purchase a Netgear either N750 or N900 (I can't remember) when I overheard a kid who works there talking about the AC bands and that they were the newest bands. And then the Belkin AC750 dualband router caught my eye. Granted it wasn't a 900 or 1200 but it essentially fit my needs. So I rolled the dice and bought it. Knowing that I have 15 days to return it if I'm not satisfied. And if I decide it early on, I will just order the Asus model online and just return the Belkin when the other is shipped.

That being said, so far I'm satisfied with the Belkin. It was very easy to install, the range is far better than the Linksys POS that I had, and it hasn't dropped out yet. Like I said, if I find that this one isn't what I first expected, I will order the Asus.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 19, 2014)

The new wireless-AC band is the successor to wireless-N. And basically doubles the throughput. However, I guarantee you don't yet have any devices that can utilize the AC band. Like most, everyone still has N only devices. And N is currently fast enough to do most menial tasks. Belkin isn't terrible, it's still a well known name brand. And most devices run nice straight out of the box, it's more the question on how it will run 6 or 12 months from now. That's the kind of research I like to do before buying something. And why my current Linksys router is going on 5 years strong. 

Hopefully you don't have any issues like you were having before. Good luck!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> The new wireless-AC band is the successor to wireless-N. And basically doubles the throughput. However, I guarantee you don't yet have any devices that can utilize the AC band. Like most, everyone still has N only devices. And N is currently fast enough to do most menial tasks. Belkin isn't terrible, it's still a well known name brand. And most devices run nice straight out of the box, it's more the question on how it will run 6 or 12 months from now. That's the kind of research I like to do before buying something. And why my current Linksys router is going on 5 years strong.
> 
> Hopefully you don't have any issues like you were having before. Good luck!


I totally realize that I made an itchy trigger finger move here. In my opinion if the thing lasts at least 12 months, I'll be happy. Either way, when it does crap out I plan to up my price range and get this done once and for all.


----------



## frazil (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox - I'm supposed to pick out a new computer, but from the specs they all sort of look the same to me. If I send you the list, can you help me choose?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2014)

frazil said:


> Fox - I'm supposed to pick out a new computer, but from the specs they all sort of look the same to me. If I send you the list, can you help me choose?


I'd be happy to Fraz. Send away! Or if you prefer, PM will work too.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 20, 2014)

I am in need of a photo backup system. We literally have like 20k pictures stored on one external hard drive, two internal hard drives, Dropbox, and now photobucket. I have resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to have to spend some money but the question is do I invest in increased storage in the cloud (Dropbox / photobucket) which I'm currently only using the free amounts or do I buy a terabyte external hard disk? There are also some videos involved as well.

I worry about buying an external drive and it dying or getting too full, but the cloud isn't cheap and usually involves a yearly cost.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

^I keep a backup in the safe deposit box at the bank. I have two external disk drives and swap the latest backup for the one at the bank every so often. To me, cloud storage just means I'm depending on somebody else to maintain the data.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2014)

One negative with an actual hardware type storage device is that it can get stolen... I lost so much when we were robbed back in 2009. Wedding photos, music, business plans, all gone because the drive was sitting out with our other electronics. just a point to make.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

^That sucks.

I don't think there is any perfect solution. All you can do is figure out what you're willing to pay vs. what risks you are willing to live with.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been burning them to CDs or DVDs lately. Been considering flash drives too. I guess it's no different than an external HD


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 20, 2014)

Sapper said:


> I am in need of a photo backup system. We literally have like 20k pictures stored on one external hard drive, two internal hard drives,




20,000 photos isn't a lot... on the order of 100 GB. You can buy inexpensive 1TB+ drives for under $100. Buy two and back up regularly. Or stick with the cloud... Google is $24/year for 100 GB or $120/year for 1 TB.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > I am in need of a photo backup system. We literally have like 20k pictures stored on one external hard drive, two internal hard drives,
> ...




$120/yr for 1 TB on Google Drive is ridiculous. Since, as you pointed out, traditional hard drives are stupid cheap in the 1 TB range. Plus, I don't think that the cloud storage solution is as secure as they would have you believe. Plus, Google undoubtedly mines any data you put on their drives.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sapper said:


> I am in need of a photo backup system. We literally have like 20k pictures stored on one external hard drive, two internal hard drives, Dropbox, and now photobucket. I have resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to have to spend some money but the question is do I invest in increased storage in the cloud (Dropbox / photobucket) which I'm currently only using the free amounts or do I buy a terabyte external hard disk? There are also some videos involved as well.
> 
> I worry about buying an external drive and it dying or getting too full, but the cloud isn't cheap and usually involves a yearly cost.


LadyFox's brother is a part-time photographer and also runs his own mech. engineering business out of his home. He is very cautious about having back-ups for everything. In addition to running drive RAID set-ups (which I consequently built for him), he also pays for auto online back-ups to the cloud. And I know some of you shutter at the thought of that, but based on what he's told me the data is very safe and secure. Obviously there are always extenuating circumstances (i.e. acts of god) that could transpire, but that goes with any home solution as well. At least the cloud storage servers have multi-level RAID arrays and are protected within a temperature-controlled room which is protected by state-of-the-art Halon systems. I can't say the same for home user setups. LOL

That said, he uses a service called Backblaze ($50 per year for unlimited data isn't bad at all). I believe he has over 600GB worth of data (just multimedia alone). About 2 years ago he had a hard drive failure. As part of the plan, Backblaze transferred all his data to an external drive and shipped it to him next day. Since his data auto-syncs to this Backblaze service, no data was lost and he restored his everything. I've heard CrashPlan is another good online back-up solution. Here's a head-to-head match-up of both services from my PC magazine:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/crashplan_vs_backblaze_2013



Flyer_PE said:


> I don't think there is any perfect solution. All you can do is figure out what you're willing to pay vs. what risks you are willing to live with.


Correct. Nothing is 100%. It's what you're comfortable with and how much risk you are willing to take. My back-up solution consists of monthly drive images stored on my multi-terabyte server system. I then have that system backed up to a drive that lives in my fire safe. Each computer in the house has a hard drive image that is generally not older than a month. So in the event I need to perform a restoration, at most I only lose a month of data. Which isn't much at all. It's saved my skin a number of times. All my flash drives are backed up there too. I don't really care for RAID set-ups. They work fine but it gets expensive and there are other things that can go wrong. I prefer drive images over data-mirroring.

Hopefully that gives some additional insight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^I keep a backup in the safe deposit box at the bank. I have two external disk drives and swap the latest backup for the one at the bank every so often. To me, cloud storage just means I'm depending on somebody else to maintain the data.




This.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 21, 2014)

I store a copy of all our videos on DVD at my parents house. Same for pictures. I need something besides my one HDD serving as my operating and backup drive, though.  

I've thought about another internal drive to serve as just a backup location as well as an external drive to perform the same service. Pros and cons of each but am still undecided.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I prefer drive images over data-mirroring.



What software do you use for the drive imaging?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^I keep a backup in the safe deposit box at the bank. I have two external disk drives and swap the latest backup for the one at the bank every so often. To me, cloud storage just means I'm depending on somebody else to maintain the data.
> ...


I don't trust banks. Whoa, I just sounded like CW there. But I actually don't. LOL



Master slacker said:


> I store a copy of all our videos on DVD at my parents house. Same for pictures. I need something besides my one HDD serving as my operating and backup drive, though.
> 
> I've thought about another internal drive to serve as just a backup location as well as an external drive to perform the same service. Pros and cons of each but am still undecided.


This is a good solution for a RAID setup. You can get the energy efficient (green series) WD 2TB drives relatively cheap. And I believe they carry a 5 year warranty. Perfect candidates for that if you want to go internal and have added protection. Windows 7 and newer is pretty easy for setting up RAID 0 and 1 these days.



mudpuppy said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer drive images over data-mirroring.
> ...


For my money, I use Acronis True Image. It's a solid, user-friendly imaging software that I have had no issues with. It also lets you create a bootable disk where you don't need an operating system to utilize the software for back-up/restore operations. That part that is a necessity for me. Especially when trying to recover a failed drive that won't boot anyway. The software allows you to partition and/or format new drives too which is nice. Plus it allows back-ups to network devices, not just local. So I can do back-ups over a gigabit connection to my server and it takes minutes rather than hours.  You can usually find the software for a pretty good discount on TigerDirect. And it's usually bundled with something else too.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I store a copy of all our videos on DVD at my parents house. Same for pictures. I need something besides my one HDD serving as my operating and backup drive, though.
> ...




Don't have a Windows 7 disc (only XP 32-bit and Vista), using Ubuntu. Except for my need for Windows to run my tax software, I'm 99% sold on Ubuntu.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


Linux FTW! Though I haven't played with RAID configs in Linux much. I'm fairly certain it can handle it just fine though. Also, for your tax software, just run a Windows virtual machine within Linux and have the tax software installed there. Problem solved.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2014)

mr snick has to run that virtual machine for work sometimes. He also likes linux


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 21, 2014)

I've heard that virtual machines are iffy. I'd like to have a dual boot with XP on a very small partition, but I've also read that Windows should be installed first, otherwise there is a lot of headache involved. I'll cross that bridge at a later date.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2014)

^ Bootcamp can help you do that.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 25, 2014)

KFox,

It is possible to control a GoPro Hero3+ Black Edition with a Kindle Fire?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> KFox,
> 
> It is possible to control a GoPro Hero3+ Black Edition with a Kindle Fire?


I believe it would be possible using this according to the app description and info from GoPro.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 25, 2014)

:thumbs:


----------



## envirotex (Mar 26, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> I've heard that virtual machines are iffy. I'd like to have a dual boot with XP on a very small partition, but I've also read that Windows should be installed first, otherwise there is a lot of headache involved. I'll cross that bridge at a later date.




I was running Parallels for a while and I really liked it, but then there was a change in the way the hardware lock was handled for one of the pieces of Windows software that I use on a regular basis, had I had to switch to Bootcamp. While I will admit that there were some occasional hang ups with the virtual machine, having to reboot all of the time to go back and forth between OS is more of a pain.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear KF,

I just bought a ssd to replace the hard drive in my laptop. I found this go-by for doing this and I was wondering what you thought of it? Is this a good way to clone my hard drive? The ssd has enough capacity to hold all the info from my current drive, I just want to make sure that it will be bootable once I install the ssd.

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that virtual machines are iffy. I'd like to have a dual boot with XP on a very small partition, but I've also read that Windows should be installed first, otherwise there is a lot of headache involved. I'll cross that bridge at a later date.
> ...


Depends largely on what software you were using to run your virtual machine. Some are far better than others and much more stable too.



Ble_PE said:


> Dear KF,
> 
> I just bought a ssd to replace the hard drive in my laptop. I found this go-by for doing this and I was wondering what you thought of it? Is this a good way to clone my hard drive? The ssd has enough capacity to hold all the info from my current drive, I just want to make sure that it will be bootable once I install the ssd.
> 
> Thanks!


EaseUS Todo is a nice free and easy to use cloning tool. Macrium Reflect is another good one as well. I prefer a paid package called Acronis True Image. Just make sure when you are cloning your HDD, that you make sure to select all options to create an exact duplicate (i.e. all partitions). That is crucial. At a minimum you will need the primary OS partition and the hidden MBR (master boot record). Often times cloning software will have the option to "restore disk signature" when performing the recovery operation. If it does, be sure to select that option. It should be a fairly seamless transition. And you can adjust your partition sizes within Windows once everything is booted up.

I can also provide a few notes on what to tweak in Windows when running a SSD vs. a HDD.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

^Please do.


----------



## frazil (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok Fox, here are the specs: (sorry for the long post. It won't let me attach anything larger than 2kb) There are 4 laptops. I'd rather have a laptop than a desktop because sometimes I might want to take it with me. I do a lot of programming and want it to handle analysis of large raster files. But I might also want to travel with it. Maybe I need 2 separate machines - one very light for traveling and the other able to crunch numbers. Or maybe they're all fine for what I need? I just don't know how much difference it makes.

*[SIZE=8pt]Name: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptop: Performance 15 Laptop 64 - Latitude E6540 w/3yr CHESS Warranty (KYHD)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]CLIN: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]E6540-3[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Type: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptops[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Description: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptop: Performance 15 Laptop 64 - Latitude E6540 w/3yr CHESS Warranty (KYHD)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Specifications: [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=8pt]-Windows 7 Professional, 64-bit, English[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-4th Gen Intel Core i7-4600M Processor (2.9GHz, 4M Cache)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Latitude E6540[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3L Memory[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel HD Graphics 4600 with Express Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-US Power Cord[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Boot Hard Drive: 2.5" 500GB Solid State Hybrid Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Wireless WAN Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Ultimate -N 6300 802.11AGN Dual Band Wi-Fi Half Mini Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 802.11n 3x3 Half Mini Card Driver[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Internal English Dual Pointing Backlit Keyboard[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Dell ControlVault with Smartcard Reader and 54mm Express Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-8X DVD +/- RW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-15.6" FHD (1920x1080) Anti-Glare LED[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Microsoft Office Trail, MUI[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No DDPE Encryption Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Energy Star[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-SHIP, NBK, E6540, TAA, SHTLE, UMA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Dell Back-up and Recovery Manager for Windows 7, Multiple Language[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-130W AC Adapter, 3-pin[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-9-Cell (87Wh) 3 Year Limited Hardware Warranty Lithium Ion Battery[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Light Sensitive Webcam and Noise Cancelling Digital Array Mic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Power DVD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Resource DVD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Core i7 Processor Label[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Security Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Out-of-Band Systems Management[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-OS Media Kit Not Included[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Software for Integrated Camera[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Non-Microsoft Application Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-3 Year Basic Hardware Service with 3 Year NBD Limited Onsite -Service After Remote Diagnosis[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Keep Your Hard Drive, 3 Years[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Intel Rapid Start or Smart Connect[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS Wake-on-LAN Enable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-System Documentation, English[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS Bluetooth Disable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS TPM Security Set to On/Enabled[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Name: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptop: Ultraportable Laptop 64 - Latitude E7240 w/3-Year CHESS Warranty (KYHD)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]CLIN: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]E7240-3[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Type: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptops[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Description: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptop: Ultraportable Laptop 64 - Latitude E7240 w/3-Year CHESS Warranty (KYHD)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Specifications: [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=8pt]-Windows 7 Professional, 64-bit, English[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-4th Gen Intel Core i5-4300U Processor (1.9GHz Turbo, 3M Cache)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-4th Gen Intel Core i5-4300U Processor (1.9GHz Turbo, 3M Cache), TAA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Latitude E7440[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3L Memory[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Integrated HD 4400 Graphics[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-US Power Cord[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Boot Hard Drive: 256GB Mobility Solid State Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Wireless WAN Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Dual Band Wireless AC7260 802.11ac/a/b/g/n 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.0 LE Half Mini Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Wireless 7260 Driver[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Internal English Single Pointing Backlit Keyboard[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-E7240 Universal Security Hub Palmrest with Smart Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Dell Docking Spacer for E7x40[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-12.5" HD (1366X768) Anti-Glare WLED-backlit[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Microsoft Office Trail, MUI[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No DDPE Encryption Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Energy Star[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-E7240 Shipping Material, TAA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-TAA Information[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-65W AC Adapter, 3-Pin[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-4-Cell (45Wh) Lithium Battery w ExpressCharge[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-2 Years Extended Battery Service for Years 2 and 3 of System Life[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Light Sensitive Webcam and Noise Cancelling Digital Array Mic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No External Monitor[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Resource DVD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Regulatory Label[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Core i5 Processor Label[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Security Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Out-of-Band Systems Management[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-OS Media Kit Not Included[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Software for Integrated Camera[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Non-Microsoft Application Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Dell Backup &amp; Recovery[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-3 Year Basic Hardware Service with 3 Year NBD Limited Onsite Service After Remote Diagnosis[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Keep Your Hard Drive, 3 Years[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Intel Rapid Start or Smart Connect[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS Wake-on-LAN Enable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Ultrabook Logo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-English Shipping Documents[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Modem[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-US No Canada Ship Charge[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No UPC Label[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-System Documentation, English[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Communications: Not Inlcuded[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS Bluetooth Disable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS TPM Security Set to On/Enabled[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Name: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Performance 14 Laptop 64 - Latitude E7440 w/3yr CHESS Warranty[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]CLIN: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]E7440-3[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Type: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptops[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Description: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Performance 14 Laptop 64 - Latitude E7440 w/3yr CHESS Warranty[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Specifications: [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=8pt]-Screen - 14" FHD (1920 x 1080) Wide View Anti-Glare WLED-backlit[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Processor-4th Gen Intel Core i5-4300U Processor (1.9GHz, 3M Cache)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-RAM-8.0 GB, DDR3-1600MHz SDRAM, 2 DIMM x 4.0GB (8GB Max)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Graphics-Integrated HD4400 Graphics; Drive Bays-1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Primary Drive-256GB SSD; Secondary Drive-None; DVD-(N/A)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Keyboard-Internal English Backlit Dual Pointing Keyboard[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Battery-Primary 4-Cell 47W/Hr Lithium ion Battery[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- Battery Service-2 years Extended Battery Service for Years 2 and 3 of System Life[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- A/C Adapter-65W AC Adapter, 3-pin[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- Webcam-Light Sensitive Webcam and Noise Cancelling Digital Array Mic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Wi-Fi-Intel Dual Band Wireless AC7260 802.11ac/a/b/g/n 2x2 + --BIOS: Bluetooth 4.0 LE Half[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]Mini Card (Bluetooth will be disabled)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]BIOS: TPM Security Set to On/Enabled[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Video Ports-1 x mDisplay Port and 1 x HDMI[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- Ports-Three USB 3.0;;CAC Reader-Inegrated[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- Weight-3.61 lbs[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- Width-13.2"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- Depth-9.1"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Height-0.8"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- O/S-Windows 7 CGM (64-bit)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Keep Your Drive(KYHD) -Federal Keep Your Drive Service[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]- Systems Management - No Out-of_Band Systems Management[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]Warranty: 3 Year CHESS Warranty + 3 Year KYHD[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Name: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptop: S&amp;E 15 Laptop 64 - Precision M4800 w/3yr CHESS Warranty(KYHD)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]CLIN: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]M4800-3[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Type: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptops[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Description: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]The S&amp;E 15 Laptop 64 model provides all the capabilities of the Performance 15 Laptop 64 model. Additionally, it will[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]run CAD and GIS applications with moderately complex 3-D datasets. It will perform rendering and animation to a[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]limited degree. The syste[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Specifications: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]The S&amp;E 15 Laptop 64 model provides all the capabilities of the Performance 15 Laptop 64 model. Additionally, it will run CAD and GIS applications with moderately complex 3-D datasets. It will perform rendering and animation to a[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]limited degree. The system may be challenged by larger lidar point cloud data (&gt;500 million points). This model comes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]with a 64-bit OS. Please ensure your specific applications will run on 64-bit Windows.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=8pt]Specifications[/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Windows 7 Professional, 64-bit, English[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Core i7-4800MQ Processor (Quad Core, 2.7GHz 3.7GHz -Turbo, 6MB, 47W, w/HD Graphics 4600)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Dell Precision M4800 Base[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-16GB (2x8GB) 1600MHz DDR3L Memory[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-NVIDIA QUADRO K2100M w/2GB GDDR5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-US Power Cord[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Boot Hard Drive: 256GB SSD Full Mini Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-NO RAID[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Mobile Broadband[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-8X DVD +/- RW Drive Tray Load[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 802.11n 3x3 Half Mini Card[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 Driver[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Internal English Backlit Dual Pointing Keyboard[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Smartcard Reader Base for HD/FHD Panel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-USH w/Smart Card Only[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Accessories[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Mouse[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-15.6" UltraSharp FHD (1920x1080) Wide View Anti-Glare LED-backlit w/Premium Panel Guarantee[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Microsoft Office Trail, MUI[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No DDPE Encryption Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Energy Star[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-TAA Shuttle[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Quick Reference Guide[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-180W AC Adapter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-9-Cell (97Wh) 3 Year Warranty Lithium for battery[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Bezel cam/mic HD+/FHD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Back Cover FHD Panel No WiGig[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Resource DVD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Regulatory Label[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Intel Core i7 Processor Label[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Security Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Out-of-Band Systems Management[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Operating System Recovery Options: Not Included[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-PowerDVD Software not Included[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Software for Integrated Camera[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Non-Microsoft Application Software[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-3 Year Basic Hardware Service with 3 Year NBD Limited Onsite -Service After Remote Diagnosis[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Keep Your Hard Drive, 3 Years[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS TPM Security Set to On/Enabled[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-BIOS Wake-on-LAN Enable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Secondary Drive: 2.5" 1TB Solid State Hybrid Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-English Shipping Documents[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Additional Battery[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-US No Canada Ship Charge[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No Optical Bay Hard Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-No RFID Label[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Dell Backup and Recovery Basic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]-Standard Shipment[/SIZE]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> ^Please do.


This is a pretty good guide. NOTE, you do not need to mess with the pagefile size. At a minimum, I would verify ACHI mode, check TRIM, turn of defrag, and disable drive indexing. It would also be good to right-click on "my computer" and select properties so you can re-run your Windows Experience Index (the section that gives your PC a score).


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 26, 2014)

Fox,

I'm having trouble getting my new computer to detect my wireless network. The display also doesn't seem to be working. What suggestions do you have?

Not sure of the specs on the machine, but here is a picture of it:







The guy I bought it from told me it was the new Apple product, the iWave.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

^LOL! I actually have a friend who's mom called her up to ask, "How do I download the Internet?" Her response was, "I don't know how to help you, I'm hanging up." LMAO!

For those kinds of instances, I refer to the following image:


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

those aren't the red shirts you are talking about cause those guys don't die... I think


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Fox,
> 
> I'm having trouble getting my new computer to detect my wireless network. The display also doesn't seem to be working. What suggestions do you have?
> 
> ...


Wait a minute! I wonder if this is the "$350 @ss-kicking bare bones build" that MS has.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> blah blah blah Acronis True Image.




I installed a new HDD on my wife's laptop years ago with the free 7-day trial of Acronis.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Fox,
> ...




I had that same model...


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 26, 2014)

^^

Did you find using the keyboard was incredibly uncomfortable also? I don't know what those folks at Apple were thinking but it certainly wasn't ergonomics.

So far the only program I've been able to figure out is the stopwatch countdown feature.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> ^^
> 
> Did you find using the keyboard was incredibly uncomfortable also? I don't know what those folks at Apple were thinking but it certainly wasn't ergonomics.
> 
> So far the only program I've been able to figure out is the stopwatch countdown feature.




I got the clock working on mine, the stop watch count down feature and tried to get my itunes library working, however all all got was a humming white noise and it only works if you have the stopwatch application running


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a similar model, but had to get rid of it because it didn't have a USB port.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I had a similar model, but had to get rid of it because it didn't have a USB port.


On the plus side, I was able to get it to play a couple videos. Unfortunately, it was only a video of food spinning in circles. The weird part was that despite the fact it was spinning so slowly, the food always seemed to come out hot. Some kind of crazy friction coefficient. :dunno:


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a similar model and tried to figure out why the HDD was spinning so slowly. Then I figured out it was because it was so large and made of glass. Well, I took out that platter and put in a metal serving platter. Damn thing caught fire. To this day, that is why i don't like Mac products.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear knightfox,

What time does the internet close for business?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

okay here's a really serious stupid question, KF. my desk phone buzzes, I was on the phone with our director of IT about a project and he asked me to move away from my pc and then proceeded to tell me that was why my phone was buzzing. Why da'F would you make a phone to sit on an OFFICE desk in close proximity of a computer that can't be used properly near the computer?!?!? why?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dear knightfox,
> 
> What time does the internet close for business?


Obamacare.



engineergurl said:


> okay here's a really serious stupid question, KF. my desk phone buzzes, I was on the phone with our director of IT about a project and he asked me to move away from my pc and then proceeded to tell me that was why my phone was buzzing. Why da'F would you make a phone to sit on an OFFICE desk in close proximity of a computer that can't be used properly near the computer?!?!? why?


I don't think it's the PC causing the buzzing noise. I'm fairly certain it's your cell phone searching for a more reliable/faster signal. I have my office phone sitting on top of my PC tower and never have any buzzing issues.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

wait there is something wrong with my cell phone too?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> wait there is something wrong with my cell phone too?


There's nothing wrong. There's just a bit of interference with the different frequencies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

Certain cell phone providers use a frequency band that causes a bit of interference with phones equipped to utilize speakerphone. I know AT&amp;T was one at my last office.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

but the computer is in between my phone and my cell phone....

(are you guys really gullible enough to keep reasoning with me?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

You need to turn off "interference mode". Under settings -&gt; users -&gt; noise just look for the option...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

wait, the settings menu on the phone, which phone or on the pc? is this related to the fact that my pc also doesn't play sound and noise?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2014)

frazil said:


> Ok Fox, here are the specs: (sorry for the long post. It won't let me attach anything larger than 2kb) There are 4 laptops. I'd rather have a laptop than a desktop because sometimes I might want to take it with me. I do a lot of programming and want it to handle analysis of large raster files. But I might also want to travel with it. Maybe I need 2 separate machines - one very light for traveling and the other able to crunch numbers. Or maybe they're all fine for what I need? I just don't know how much difference it makes.
> 
> *[SIZE=8pt]Name: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]Laptop: Performance 15 Laptop 64 - Latitude E6540 w/3yr CHESS Warranty (KYHD)[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Not sure what the price is on this, but above would be my 1st choice vs. the other 2. And if you really need some ultra portability, a hybrid laptop/tablet might be the most efficient and economical solution. I can elaborate more on that if you like.


----------



## frazil (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks. Why that one instead of the S&amp;E 15 Laptop 64 - Precision M4800?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2014)

frazil said:


> Thanks. Why that one instead of the S&amp;E 15 Laptop 64 - Precision M4800?


Actually, I didn't see there were 4 models there. I didn't see the M4800 after the 3rd model. So yes, the M4800 being the 1st choice, then the E6540. But again, I don't know what your budget is either. Do you need supplemental graphics acceleration for some type of 2D/3D CAD program? If so, the M4800 will get the job done with that quattro card. Plus it has a solid state drive which will make things run very quickly. Those specs closely rival the specs of my own personal laptop other than mine is a 17" vs. 15".


----------



## frazil (Mar 28, 2014)

There's no difference in price for us - they just give us that list and say pick one. I was leaning towards the M4800, but didn't know if it was overkill or what the difference was between them all really. Thanks for the info!



> other than mine is a 17" vs. 15".


ldman: I'll have to talk to someone about that...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 28, 2014)

frazil said:


> > other than mine is a 17" vs. 15".
> 
> 
> ldman: I'll have to talk to someone about that...




So you're saying size does matter?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning!

Today heralds the end of an era. After 12 years, support for Microsoft Windows XP will end today. Might be a good idea to pass this message on to anyone you know who is still running WinXP and has not yet considered making the decision to upgrade. For those who do not plan to upgrade anytime soon, I urge you to read the article I listed below. It has some very good information in it and also what I've been preaching to some of my own clients. If need be, I can post a quote of the article but it is rather lengthy.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/security/archive/2013/08/15/the-risk-of-running-windows-xp-after-support-ends.aspx


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

Fox,

On my work computer, when I post a reply to a thread here on EB, several of my options no longer work. The two most prominent issues are the fact that I cannot use the quick reply window again, and I cannot edit a post I just made. Basically, both "typing" windows appear, but there is no cursor and the keyboard doesn't work. It still works with other open functions, just not in the eb text windows.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm still running windows ME


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm still running windows ME


LOL!! Super win!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Fox,
> 
> On my work computer, when I post a reply to a thread here on EB, several of my options no longer work. The two most prominent issues are the fact that I cannot use the quick reply window again, and I cannot edit a post I just made. Basically, both "typing" windows appear, but there is no cursor and the keyboard doesn't work. It still works with other open functions, just not in the eb text windows.


What browser are you using and is it up-to-date? Similar questions for your flash player and Java run time. You'd probably do well to clean out your browsing history and any other junk that my have accumulated. CCleaner is good for doing this all in one shot.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

Internet explorer 8. No clue on Flash or Java. I couldn't update them if I wanted. Like I said, it's a work computer. No, I don't really want to learn how to work around the IT administrative lock-downs installed. I am just curious if there is a checkbox somewhere that I may be able to check.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, as I'm sure you know, IE8 was probably the buggiest browser they released. A lot of issues and some things that just didn't work or at the very least, didn't work well. Forget about flash or Java then. But can you still run CCleaner to clean things up a bit or is that forbidden? I'm guessing you've hit a script error somewhere that's causing problems. Blowing away history, cleaning the temp dir, and clearing the cache/cookies generally fixes that. But again, it may not work since IE8 is grossly outdated. Just sayin'.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm still running windows ME


my bad. Windows 2000 :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still running windows ME
> ...


I actually didn't mind 2000. Their server version was also pretty solid in its day.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Truthfully it was. we ran that on all our work stations for quite some time at work. at least 10 yrs. We finally upgraded to win7 in 2011


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 8, 2014)

I never had an issue with WinME. I used it for about 6 years with no problems. Only reason I ditched it was because my HDD was failing (failed twice, actually), didn't have the memory to make XP worthwhile (256 MB), and future Mrs. MS had a laptop that was better.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

TBH, I also installed and used ME for a time. I never had the issues others were reporting. Call that luck or whatever. LOL


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 8, 2014)

I installed WinME one day when I was in college. It was so buggy it was unusable, and I had Win98 re-installed by the end of the day. That is the shortest time I have ever used an operating system. I think it was only installed for 7 hours.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm scheduled to get Win 7 at work in about a month. It's been a CF trying to get some of our applications packaged and tested for the big upgrade, dealing with contractors from India. We had IT push a test upgrade to one of our laptops and it came up with "no operating system installed." With hundreds of applications company wide and 9,000 PCs to upgrade, it will be interesting to see how well this transition goes.

One interesting thing we came across is Hyperterminal is no longer packaged with Windows, so we had to go buy a bunch of licenses for that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

^ interesting indeed with that kind of magnitude.

Hyperterminal applications can be migrated to utilize USB ports and a much more user-friendly GUI.  You don't see many devices/components that require HT anymore. Most things are controlled over Ethernet and web interface. And if not, then developers need to get on that. ldman:


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, we have a couple thousand devices connected over dialup.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 8, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I installed WinME one day when I was in college. It was so buggy it was unusable, and I had Win98 re-installed by the end of the day. That is the shortest time I have ever used an operating system. I think it was only installed for 7 hours.


I think I had it installed for maybe two days. I know for sure it was a Win 98 machine before the week was over.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2014)

Any insight on this issue Fox?

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23337&amp;p=7119910

I've tried to recreate the problem but the only time I was able to replicate the issue was when I used the exact text the original poster used and even that doesn't work now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2014)

I responded in that thread. I see not apparent issues on the EB.com side of things. Lots of search bar spam bots lurking out there that are VERY quick to redirect your browser.


----------



## goodal (Apr 22, 2014)

The is from the 999 problems thread. I didn't want to derail that one. So my Hotmail got hacked. I changed the password and have the two step thing activated. I can login through Hotmail.com, but that s all. Now my outlook and iPhone are both screwed up. I've entered the new password a few dozen times in both and it will not recognize it. I deleted the Hotmail account from the iphone and tried to reinstate. FAIL. What now?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

goodal said:


> The is from the 999 problems thread. I didn't want to derail that one. So my Hotmail got hacked. I changed the password and have the two step thing activated. I can login through Hotmail.com, but that s all. Now my outlook and iPhone are both screwed up. I've entered the new password a few dozen times in both and it will not recognize it. I deleted the Hotmail account from the iphone and tried to reinstate. FAIL. What now?


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/app-passwords-two-step-verification

I stand by 2-step authentication and would recommend enabling this not only for online email accounts, but also for online retailers, social networking, online banking etc.


----------



## goodal (Apr 22, 2014)

OMG!! HOW IN THE NAME OF GOD WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW THAT. That worked perfectly for both problems. Thank you so much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2014)

WTF is onenote? I've googled it and read what it is supposed to do but it still am confused on the purpose and usefullness


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 25, 2014)

It's supposed to be basically like a "virtual post-it notepad". And it can sync to the cloud so that meeting notes can be passed between groups of people who participate at the same meeting. I never really used it much as we just compile notes and email out to everyone. It's an alright idea but I don't think ever really too off. There are better note-taking apps on the Android market IMO.


----------



## goodal (Apr 28, 2014)

I know i may be late to the party, but I have recently started using Google Chrome. I have to say it seems much less bug prone than IE. I may be converted.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just when their browser turned a corner and was getting to be good again. Big surprise that Adobe Flash is part of the exploit (sarcasm) SMH....

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/04/28/307763583/u-s-tells-users-to-stop-using-internet-explorer-for-now?utm_source=twitter.com&amp;utm_campaign=npr&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_term=nprnews



> The Department of Homeland Security is warning Americans to stop using the Web browser Internet Explorer because it has a bug that could allow hackers to install malicious software without the user knowing it.
> 
> The vulnerability, , has already been exploited in the wild. Essentially, all a user has to do to become a victim is view a "specially crafted HTML document," which means a Web page or even a rich email or attachment.
> 
> ...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2014)

ok mr computer man. my second monitor out of nowhere put up a message saying the input signal was out of range WTF does that mean and why would all of a sudden stop working


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2014)

then black out and go into sleep mode. I pressed the menu button just now and it came back to life


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ok mr computer man. my second monitor out of nowhere put up a message saying the input signal was out of range WTF does that mean and why would all of a sudden stop working





snickerd3 said:


> then black out and go into sleep mode. I pressed the menu button just now and it came back to life


I've only seen this happen a few times. And generally, it's an issue with the resolution, the Windows video driver, or the refresh rate. Or a combination of all (3). When the monitor can't interpret the signal from the video card it's connected to, it just goes to sleep. It is odd though that it was working prior to this and then just tweaked out. Did you recently do any updates or software installs? It sounds like your IT group generally handles this though. How about the video cables, are any of them not screwed in tightly enough such that there is a spotty pin connection? Couldn't hurt to double check both on the PC end and the monitor end.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2014)

the display port to vga monitor cable connector was not screwed together, just pushed together...maybe that caused it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> the display port to vga monitor cable connector was not screwed together, just pushed together...maybe that caused it.


Very possible.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2014)

can i take a single figure out of a pdf file and make it its own file without the full version of adobe?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> can i take a single figure out of a pdf file and make it its own file without the full version of adobe?


Yes. Use the "snapshot" feature. It isn't shown on the toolbar by default though. You have to add it to one of your toolbars. Once copied to clipboard, just paste it in MS Paint or Word.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

^^^ Snipping Tool FTMFW!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > can i take a single figure out of a pdf file and make it its own file without the full version of adobe?
> ...


this worked...then I had to mess with the page setting to get it 11x17 for just that one page.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2014)

Here's one for the Fox. What current laptop manufacturer still produces a product that can be downgraded to Win7? Most of the information I've seen recently is no downgrades possible, stuck with Win8.x (horrible in my opinion).

Currently steering towards Dell, HP and Compaq. Trying to avoid Acer and Toshiba (bad previous experiences).

Have been out of the computer spec side of things for a few too many years. Old HP is on it's last legs, the battery lasts maybe 30 minutes and it's taking longer to boot every day. It's had a hard life though, I'll send it out in style when the time comes.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 2, 2014)

I haven't looked in a while but you could still get Win7 machines on the business side of Dell's web site. I picked up a new laptop last Summer for that very reason.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2014)

^ Yeah, I've been looking at the business side for a while. With the move; it's been tough to have the spare $$$...

Currently, the laptop is used for business purposes mainly. No gaming (random solitare sessions don't count), but has to be robust enough to handle ACAD &amp; Revit. I think those are my two main resource hogs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Here's one for the Fox. What current laptop manufacturer still produces a product that can be downgraded to Win7? Most of the information I've seen recently is no downgrades possible, stuck with Win8.x (horrible in my opinion).
> 
> Currently steering towards Dell, HP and Compaq. Trying to avoid Acer and Toshiba (bad previous experiences).
> 
> Have been out of the computer spec side of things for a few too many years. Old HP is on it's last legs, the battery lasts maybe 30 minutes and it's taking longer to boot every day. It's had a hard life though, I'll send it out in style when the time comes.


Acer (despite your bad experience) has really stepped up their game in my opinion (LadyFox has an Aspire and it runs great). I typically look for ASUS, Acer, or HP (in that order). As for Win8, I can try and dispel some of your concerns. Win8 is actually very nice when SET UP CORRECTLY. It's faster than 7 and has some nice new added features that I really like. This is very contrary what my opinion was of 8 about a year ago. I had to have first hand experience in order to actually realize it's actually pretty kick @ss. My current laptop (ASUS G750J series) boots in 3.6 seconds (and not waking from sleep either). No Win7 machine I have seen can match that. You can install your own start menu and have Win8 boot directly to desktop (bypassing the "Metro" interface). That's how I have mine set up. Other than that, everything else is in the same place as you are used to with Win7 (i.e. control panel, add/remove programs, paint, calculator, CMD, etc.).

The reason I now recommend going with Win8 is because Win7 is on course to suffer the same fate as XP with the halting of security patches. Only, MS isn't going to ride that one out for 14 years like it did with XP. For 7 it will happen much sooner. So take that as you will. But I suggest ignoring all the random horror stories with Win8 and actually give it a go to see for yourself. And I can certainly provide the tips/tricks/tweaks to get it running properly. 

To answer your question, Tiger Direct has various HP (elite and pro book series) laptops that come with both Win7 and Win8. So you can choose which one you prefer to use. I really like that set up because then you have both. You can use 7 until your ready to make the jump to 8 and not be forced to pay for another license. I generally spec these machines for LadyFox's engineering firm when they have a new hire or need an upgrade. Let me know if you have any further questions on this.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 2, 2014)

Have you had a chance to play with Win 8.1 yet? I saw an announcement that it had been released but haven't seen anything else. Wondering if it's worth the effort to take the upgrade the local priest's machine from 8.0 to 8.1.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

(cough) UBUNTU! (cough)


----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Fox.

I will start to take another look at Acer again. First and last Acer had both the mother board and the video card fry itself after 3 months of use and the warranty wasn't worth wiping my bum with. Had also watched too many Acer's fail while in college. Maybe their laptops are better than the desktops were. Hopefully they've stepped up their game.

I have a Win8 Pro disk &amp; license on hand. Installed it for a grand 30 minutes (was before the win7 desktop cloning really took off) and wasn't impressed; so removed it and reinstalled 7. Have played with it a few times on a couple other machines and wasn't really happy with it. Still have one radio programming software that requires XP, which I can use the Virtual Machine in Win 7 for; so that left 8 out (at the time). Not to mention those that require DOS (GASP, HACK, COUGH)...

I know Win7 is about to see the door, it's on the horizon. Hopefully the coming versions give something worth buying.

As for Ubuntu, I've got it on a flash drive for portable operations / use. Works OK, but even with the WINE, I can't get some imparative programs to work. Not good when trying to program 50+ radios in quick succession.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Have you had a chance to play with Win 8.1 yet? I saw an announcement that it had been released but haven't seen anything else. Wondering if it's worth the effort to take the upgrade the local priest's machine from 8.0 to 8.1.


Yes but not on my machine. It's basically the same as 8.0 with some new tweaks. Nothing major IMO. Consequently, I can't get the upgrade to go on my laptop due to my specific video card that's installed. LOL



Master slacker said:


> (cough) UBUNTU! (cough)


LOL. Indeed that is certainly another viable option.



blybrook PE said:


> Thanks Fox.
> 
> I will start to take another look at Acer again. First and last Acer had both the mother board and the video card fry itself after 3 months of use and the warranty wasn't worth wiping my bum with. Had also watched too many Acer's fail while in college. Maybe their laptops are better than the desktops were. Hopefully they've stepped up their game.


NP. It all depends on what you're comfortable with and what software you need to run. But honestly I love my Win8 laptop and wouldn't go back. As for Acer, I was specifically talking laptops. I really like their laptops and recommend them to people who in the market for something new. I can't speak to their desktops but then again, I really don't like proprietary desktop systems. I prefer to build those myself for a fraction of the cost and also with better than mediocre hardware.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> The reason I now recommend going with Win8 is because Win7 is on course to suffer the same fate as XP with the halting of security patches. Only, MS isn't going to ride that one out for 14 years like it did with XP. For 7 it will happen much sooner.


MS didn't plan on supporting XP for 14 years. They thought that Vista would kill it. They were wrong, and they only were able to sunset XP after Win7 proved stable enough to replace XP. With the bad start Win8 got off to, and the way people view MS operating systems, I think they will be supporting Win7 for at least as long as they did XP.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 12, 2014)

KFox...I finally need a new laptop. Mine would not start as it seems to be in a repairing start up for ever (48 hours and counting) by now. I do not do too much with it other than handling the pics of my kayaking trips and spamming here. Use XCEL, Power Point, and Word every now and then. Do not want to go for something too expensive and just saw an ASUS (4GB &amp; 500GB) in $349.

What would be your recommendation? I may have up to $500 to spend on this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> KFox...I finally need a new laptop. Mine would not start as it seems to be in a repairing start up for ever (48 hours and counting) by now. I do not do too much with it other than handling the pics of my kayaking trips and spamming here. Use XCEL, Power Point, and Word every now and then. Do not want to go for something too expensive and just saw an ASUS (4GB &amp; 500GB) in $349.
> 
> What would be your recommendation? I may have up to $500 to spend on this.


Sounds like the hard drive is getting ready to or has already experienced some type of low-level failure. The existing data could be preserved by using some type of disk imaging software (i.e. Acronis, Macrium Reflect, Norton Ghost, etc.). My top 3 recommendations are generally ASUS, Acer, and HP (the elite or probook series). I have an ASUS at home and LadyFox uses an Acer and really likes it. Your price range is reasonable but I recommend a few additional pointers to look at before you purchase.

- Try to find a machine with an Intel processor (Preferably a 4th gen or "haswell" CPU as they are called. You could probably get by with an i3 but I would go for the i5 if you can swing it).

- For memory, I would at a minimum not go any lower than 4GB (6GB would be ideal)

- Don't let the Windows 8/8.1 horror stories scare you off. Go with 64-bit though. The OS works great when configured correctly (you can even install your own start menu and set the OS to boot directly to desktop instead of the annoying "metro" interface)

- Hard drive should typically be 500GB or larger and see if you can get a 7200 rpm drive vs. a 5400 rpm.

Any other questions, let me know. Or shoot me a link to something that you're interested in and I can take a look at the specs for you. Good luck! :thumbs:

On a side note, I would advise against any additional warranty protection. The machine itself will be covered for at least 1 year under the manufacturer warranty. If something is going to happen to the laptop, it will certainly be in the first year. It's really not practical to purchase any protection beyond that in my opinion.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 12, 2014)

Thanks.

Fox helping DK with technology. Where have I seen that before? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2014)

Windows 7 question:

Every few minutes or seconds, if I'm typing, both the cursor, and usually the window, be it browser, word, etc. become deselected randomly. I have to click back in the window to continue typing. This is ANNOYING AS SHIT, as it happens randomly with no real rhyme or reason. This never happened before they moved me over to the Windows 7 OS.

Any ideas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

Supe said:


> Windows 7 question:
> 
> Every few minutes or seconds, if I'm typing, both the cursor, and usually the window, be it browser, word, etc. become deselected randomly. I have to click back in the window to continue typing. This is ANNOYING AS SHIT, as it happens randomly with no real rhyme or reason. This never happened before they moved me over to the Windows 7 OS.
> 
> Any ideas?


I know exactly what is happening. This is on a laptop I presume, correct? Occasionally the touch pads can be super sensitive. As such it doesn't take much for a finger or spec of something to come close to or in contact with the pad. Which then deselects the active window you have up. If you use an external mouse like I do (I don't care for touch pads), typically there is a function button on the keyboard to toggle the touch pad on or off (often the icon looks like this).

Try toggling the touch pad off and see if that improves anything for you.


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2014)

Laptop, but with a docking station and full keyboard + USB mouse. I don't have similar issues on my home laptop or desktop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

Supe said:


> Laptop, but with a docking station and full keyboard + USB mouse. I don't have similar issues on my home laptop or desktop.


Not all touch pads/laptops are created equal.  I would still try disabling it either with the hotkey I mentioned or within Windows itself (mouse options in control panel). Since you have it docked anyway, the touch pad isn't needed.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2014)

docking?! That's disgusting

:ghey:


----------



## goodal (May 14, 2014)

Riddle me this Kfox. I am trying to view some pdfs that I paid for and downloaded a long time ago. They are ASHRAE and NFPA files that they are very possessive of. When I try to look at them, I get a message from adobe that I have to install some new stupid plugin. It constantly fails at the same point. See screen shot.


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Laptop, but with a docking station and full keyboard + USB mouse. I don't have similar issues on my home laptop or desktop.
> ...




No dice, still doing it. Also seems to do it if not using the keyboard on occasion. I can just be scrolling down, and all of a sudden the window deselects.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 14, 2014)

^ does yer workstation table vibrate? Had a coworker over an hvac unit with a wireless, 2.4ghz laser mouse that would do the same thing as you just described. Switched to a bluetooth wireless and problem disappeared.


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ^ does yer workstation table vibrate? Had a coworker over an hvac unit with a wireless, 2.4ghz laser mouse that would do the same thing as you just described. Switched to a bluetooth wireless and problem disappeared.




Steady as can be. Mouse and keyboard are both corded (I do it old school).


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 14, 2014)

goodal said:


> Riddle me this Kfox. I am trying to view some pdfs that I paid for and downloaded a long time ago. They are ASHRAE and NFPA files that they are very possessive of. When I try to look at them, I get a message from adobe that I have to install some new stupid plugin. It constantly fails at the same point. See screen shot.


Based on the error message shown, you need to have administrative privileges to install that plugin. Something is preventing you from accessing the windows services so it can be allowed to add the service you need to view the PDFs.



Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


How old is this machine? If the mouse and keyboard are external, do you have them plugged into the dock or the laptop? If the dock, perhaps try plugging them into ports native to the laptop instead. This seems like mindless testing but it will help to try and narrow things down. It's possible the dock connection to the laptop is causing some discontinuity which in turn causes the deselection (not sure how).



Supe said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ does yer workstation table vibrate? Had a coworker over an hvac unit with a wireless, 2.4ghz laser mouse that would do the same thing as you just described. Switched to a bluetooth wireless and problem disappeared.
> ...


On this note, maybe try a different mouse/keyboard combo to rule out the possibility of your current set being faulty and/or having some type of other issue.


----------



## goodal (May 14, 2014)

Unfortunately I already am an admin.


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > Riddle me this Kfox. I am trying to view some pdfs that I paid for and downloaded a long time ago. They are ASHRAE and NFPA files that they are very possessive of. When I try to look at them, I get a message from adobe that I have to install some new stupid plugin. It constantly fails at the same point. See screen shot.
> ...




Machine is brand spankin' new. Maybe 3 months old? Dell E6430. Keyboard and mouse are plugged into laptop ports.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 14, 2014)

goodal said:


> Unfortunately I already am an admin.


I wonder if this would yield any different results for you:



> *2) When installing the FileOpen Plugin I get the error, "FileOpen Manager Service could not be installed. Verify that you have sufficient privileges to install system services." How do I proceed?*
> 
> 
> Please try again using the .exe version of the installer at http://plugin.fileopen.com/current/FileOpenInstaller.exe
> ...


----------



## goodal (May 15, 2014)

Not to run this in the ground, but I tried your suggestion and got the new error (attachment). I then went back and used their uninstall tool and reinstalled/rebooted. Same problem. I then went and disabled the Chrome plugin for pdfs and activated the adobe one. No help. I'm about to give up.

View attachment 6413


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2014)

A few other things to try below. I believe you tried #1 already but did you try testing the plug-in with the info they provided? If not maybe try that. I would also close any other PDFs you have open in addition to any other tabs and only have a single browser window open. Hopefully this will eliminate any software conflicts that may be happening.



> *Receiving a message - Server Answer is an HTML error page*
> *Explanation: There are a few things that may cause this.*
> 
> *Resolution:*
> ...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 1, 2014)

KFox,

I want to increase the amount of RAM in my laptop. I need 2 x 4 GB PC3-8500 SODIMMs. Any brand recommendations and/or where to source this?

Thanks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 1, 2014)

^Why don't you just download some more RAM? It's much easier!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> KFox,
> 
> I want to increase the amount of RAM in my laptop. I need 2 x 4 GB PC3-8500 SODIMMs. Any brand recommendations and/or where to source this?
> 
> Thanks.


I assume you got the memory type as specified in the laptop manual? That's what I figured since you went with 8500 speed as opposed to the more reputable (and faster) 10600 variety. If 8500 is the fastest it can handle, then I typically go with G.Skill memory. Solid manufacturer and usually the most economical too. This kit should do the trick for you. A bit pricey but you might be able to find it cheaper on Amazon or Ebay. HTH.

And no comments from the peanut gallery Ble!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 2, 2014)

I assume the 8500 is the fastest it can handle, but I can't find anything in the documentation to confirm this. Any way for me to find out? The bus runs at 533 MHz and I'm assuming that's not (easily) adjustable, but it's been a long time since I've looked into this?

It's 3.5 years old, but other than running low on memory at times I don't have any other issues with it (it's got an i7 quad-core).


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 2, 2014)

Throw it out and buy a Mac.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2014)

If the nominal bus speed is maxed out at 533 MHz, then yes, the max supported memory speed will be 1066 (8500). No sense in putting in faster memory if you can't take advantage of the extra speed. Unless you planned on using that memory in a newer machine later down the road. If the 10600 had been priced the same as the 8500 I would say just go for the faster one since you have nothing to lose. But it's a bit more costly so you should be fine with the 8500.

with an i7, that's still a solid machine. The only other noticeable upgrade you could do is to drop in a solid state drive. Those have come down in price considerably and also carry some nice warranties. The transition is typically seamless as well.

Oh and MS, this is not the "bad advice" forum. You're in the wrong place. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 9, 2014)

KFPC now offering multi-state PC service coverage thanks to Dex! :thumbs:

Wait....will I have to pay CO taxes now? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2014)

interstate internet commerce....it is up to the purchaser to report and pay the taxes to their state. Since you will be claiming the income in yours as part of the business.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 9, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> interstate internet commerce....it is up to the purchaser to report and pay the taxes to their state. Since you will be claiming the income in yours as part of the business.


Not if I send the money as a gift to a friend... (thanks Paypal!)


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > KFox,
> ...


Ordered the kit you recommended as I couldn't find a better price, of any brand. Just installed it and already noticing a bit of a difference. Thanks for the tip.

I poked around at SSDs and see they have come down in price considerably, but I just replaced my HDD less than 2 years ago. Maybe next year...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Ordered the kit you recommended as I couldn't find a better price, of any brand. Just installed it and already noticing a bit of a difference. Thanks for the tip.
> I poked around at SSDs and see they have come down in price considerably, but I just replaced my HDD less than 2 years ago. Maybe next year...


Glad to hear it.

An upgrade to an SSD would be worth it's weight in gold. What size HDD do you have currently? I'd say you could probably get by with a 128GB or 256GB (what I use). That will be the most noticeable system performance increase. Night and day difference. Let me know if you want any recommendations for one since like you say, they have really come down in price. Here's a good example. After the rebate, that's quite a deal (~$0.41 per GB).


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EOE0WKQ/ref=nav_swm_FirePhone?pf_rd_p=1827762342&amp;pf_rd_s=nav-sitewide-msg&amp;pf_rd_t=4201&amp;pf_rd_i=navbar-4201&amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_r=067JY89PKQW37XRJHS5X

What does the Fox say?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 18, 2014)

2:1 odds that it won't be good.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> 2:1 odds that it won't be good.




The phone or what Fox says?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 18, 2014)

Fox says.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2014)

csb said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > 2:1 odds that it won't be good.
> ...


First of all, LOL.

Second, just asking for the sake of asking or are you in the market? Have you used or are you currently using any other Amazon devices? Their newer components are pretty good from a specifications stand-point. Can't speak to the user-experience as I've never used any Amazon device. I'm also not a fan of Amazon's "custom" version of Android. They pick and choose what they want from Android it seems. That said, with a quick look at the specs here's my break down:

*The good*: 2.2GHz quad snapdragon CPU; 2GB of dedicated video processing memory, decent camera resolution; 9 bands of LTE reception

*The bad*: AT&amp;T as the selected carrier; the price isn't any bargain compared to other comparable phones; looking at the Samsung Galaxy S4 (yes my current phone), those specs either meet or exceed the Amazon phone and it was released over a year ago. Surprised Amazon didn't step it up a bit in the spec. dept.

Ref:

http://www.androidcentral.com/amazon-fire-phone-specs

http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-specs


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Second, just asking for the sake of asking or are you in the market?


Pretty much anytime I hear of some new consumer electronic doodad, my first instinct is to post in here to hear what the fox says.


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll admit- I'm looking for a new phone, but not with any speed. The S5 has my attention, but so does the S4 active. I'm not ready to jump yet, though I admit it'll be easier to leave my S2 behind than when I went from Blackberry to S2. Something about those little tiny buttons...

We own two Kindle Fires and each of them has features I like, but then things that drive me nuts (Silk). Most of my entertainment crap is on Amazon, so it would be nice to have a dedicated phone, but then I worry that I'm encouraging Amazon to go Apple.

I also try to stay away from the first version of anything.

New phone needs an awesome camera, memory (or expandable), GPS, excellent speakers and all the internet I can handle. I suppose making calls is also on that list, but not very high.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

csb said:


> I'll admit- I'm looking for a new phone, but not with any speed. The S5 has my attention, but so does the S4 active. I'm not ready to jump yet, though I admit it'll be easier to leave my S2 behind than when I went from Blackberry to S2. Something about those little tiny buttons...
> 
> We own two Kindle Fires and each of them has features I like, but then things that drive me nuts (Silk). Most of my entertainment crap is on Amazon, so it would be nice to have a dedicated phone,


To be honest, while the S5 has a few new features (heart rate monitor is cool) and a bit better specs, it really isn't worth an upgrade from the S4 IMO. The S5 is also a bit larger (outer dim) and a little thicker. Which seems counter-productive to me. I sometimes forget the S4 is even in my pocket. Also, since it's an android phone, you can install all your Amazon entertainment apps and access your content easily (no need for an Amazon specific device). I have a few friends with the S4 Active and they really like it. The added water-proofing is a nice touch. Anything that you might not like on the S4 you can simply disable. =)



csb said:


> I also try to stay away from the first version of anything.
> 
> New phone needs an awesome camera, memory (or expandable), GPS, excellent speakers and all the internet I can handle. I suppose making calls is also on that list, but not very high.


As do I. Needs debugging time. And the S4 is now quite "seasoned" in that regard. The S5 is probably pretty stable at this point as well but I really don't know anyone who owns one to get any real feedback.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2014)

What does the Fox think about the missing IRS emails??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What does the Fox think about the missing IRS emails??


I say, LOL. There's always a trace. Try checking the archived *.PST file for starters. LOL

If that doesn't work, and said emails were on a magnetic type hard disk, any deep scan recovery program should be able to retrieve that data. That is, unless it wasn't intentionally destroyed by a "shredding" program.


----------



## csb (Jun 20, 2014)

^ I used a free program to recover files we thought were lost from a memory card and that sucker found long deleted pictures along with it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

csb said:


> ^ I used a free program to recover files we thought were lost from a memory card and that sucker found long deleted pictures along with it.


Yup. A lot of good free programs out there to do that. And even better paid-for utilities.

On the flip side, there are also a number of utilities (some used by the U.S. military) used for deletion that will leave no trace if you do not wish to.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2014)

nevermind


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> nevermind


This belongs in the "random thoughts" thread.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2014)

mr snick is loving his s5 so far. the voice recognition program is out of this world he says. He can dictate emails and send with just his voice. It has been dropped a couple times already with no problems too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2014)

The only draw back he noticed so far, if you don't have it password protected and are just using the slide feature to unlock the phone, if it is in your pocket it can turn on and movements mess up you home screen settings. he had that happen this week when it had the phone in his pocket while coaching the blastball game.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2014)

Stupid IT company still has my computer and nothing regarding when it will be done...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

LOL. I believe delivery terms were plainly laid out in the very detailed quote that was sent via email and acknowledged by the recipient. Unless perhaps said recipient failed to read all the pertinent details. 

Parts have already shipped and are in transit to me. To keep costs low, I went with ground shipping as opposed to 2-day or next day transit. If I don't get them Sat., they'll be here Mon. Should be able to turn the completed system around in a day and ship out for you to have by next weekend. Thank you very little...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2014)

No worries, just bustin' your balls. I get it when I get it and appreciate keeping the costs low.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Fox, do you build linux machines too?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Fox, do you build linux machines too?


Any PC can be made into a Linux machine, used or new.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2014)

^^^ penguins 4ever.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > nevermind
> ...




no I just remembered I may need to work for them again


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2014)

the fact that I have the hic cups belongs in the random thoughts thread


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox, do you build linux machines too?
> ...


well, some hardware is more linux friendly then others.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Back in the day this was the case. Most new hardware vendors today publish a good amount of Linux drivers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Fox is officially switching to Chrome exclusively. I like being able to navigate between different computers (i.e. home, work, tablet, etc.) and have all my settings be cloud-based. All my add-ons, themes, settings, favorites and history are the same across all PCs.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


I'm still using my last home built linux desktop (8 years old). My next desktop will be prebuilt with linux already installed.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 21, 2014)

Or spend $340 and build your own.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I used a free program to recover files we thought were lost from a memory card and that sucker found long deleted pictures along with it.
> ...




I've been in a USAF supercomputer facility before. They have these big rolling machines that is nothing but a schload of electro-magnets. They are designed to completely wipe a magnetic hard drive. I'm not sure how'd they do on an SSD, though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2014)

^ cool! I mean, that's doing it the hard way but it's certainly a reliable means of data destruction. LOL


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 21, 2014)

Would a hammer or other bludgeon be similarly effective?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 22, 2014)

New one. I have a 3m filtrete wifi thermostat. Up until this morning, it never gave me trouble. Out of no where I happened to notice it had disconnected from the network. Normally when this happens it means my network is down but today everything was fully connected just not the thermostat. I tried to manually access the thermostat through the wifi network controls. Was successful once. However now I cannot even do that. This model has a wifi module which is inserted into it. Is it possible that went bad?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Would a hammer or other bludgeon be similarly effective?




This is actually the manner that was utilized to "retire" hard drives at my last job- they kept two sledge hammers in the IT department and would take it our to the parking lot...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> New one. I have a 3m filtrete wifi thermostat. Up until this morning, it never gave me trouble. Out of no where I happened to notice it had disconnected from the network. Normally when this happens it means my network is down but today everything was fully connected just not the thermostat. I tried to manually access the thermostat through the wifi network controls. Was successful once. However now I cannot even do that. This model has a wifi module which is inserted into it. Is it possible that went bad?


What wireless band is the thermostat using (i.e. G, N, AC, etc.)? Maybe try rebooting the router and see if that has any effect. Have you recently added any new devices nearby that could be a potential cause for interference? You could also assign the thermostat a static IP address in the router's DHCP table. That way the thermo always has the same IP rather than waiting for the router to assign one. Occasionally there can be addressing conflicts especially now with more devices being Wi-Fi capable. And of course, there is always the slight chance of hardware failure. Does the thermostat have any type of diagnostic system where it displays some sort of fault code that would aid in troubleshooting? Can you remove/re-insert the Wi-Fi module?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2014)

^reason enough to stick with a plain programmable thermostat...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ^reason enough to stick with a plain programmable thermostat...


Or buy a Nest thermostat. 

Also reminds me of a funny EE phrase we used say in the test labs, "If it isn't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet." :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 23, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > New one. I have a 3m filtrete wifi thermostat. Up until this morning, it never gave me trouble. Out of no where I happened to notice it had disconnected from the network. Normally when this happens it means my network is down but today everything was fully connected just not the thermostat. I tried to manually access the thermostat through the wifi network controls. Was successful once. However now I cannot even do that. This model has a wifi module which is inserted into it. Is it possible that went bad?
> ...


It must have been temporary interference because now it seems to be working fine. was very strange at the thyme though. I can remove the wifi module. I actually looked online to see if anyone was experiencing similar issues but it did not appear so. I will probably establish a static IP and be done with it. Thanks Fox :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

omfg NJ you are driving me CRAZY TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME!!~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 23, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Would a hammer or other bludgeon be similarly effective?




No, the bludgeoning doesn't make the magnetic memory go away, and someone really dedicated might be able to get at least some of the data off. However, I doubt anyone would bother in most cases.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Would a hammer or other bludgeon be similarly effective?
> ...


Actually, that would all depend on how much damage was caused by the bludgeoning tool. A typical magnetic region of a disk where data is stored is 200-250nm wide. That is extremely small and any sort of damage to the disk area will render it unreadable (i.e. a reading head couldn't be aligned properly for extraction). Even the tiniest spec of dirt/dust can cause a sector to become damaged and/or unreadable. And generally why professional recovery service providers will only open a HDD within the confines of a clean room. If only the circuit board was damaged, the data could still likely be salvaged. But if the platter(s) become damages, it's a pretty safe bet that the data dies with it.



engineergurl said:


> omfg NJ you are driving me CRAZY TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME!!~!!!!!!!!!!!!


I believe he does this to irritate various people on FB. However, while on EB.com, I believe he should maintain grammatical proficiency. Or suffer the noobish consequences.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2014)

He should always suffer noobish consequences.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2014)

Google Chrome question: How do I get pdf's to open in Adobe instead of just another tab in a window browser?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Google Chrome question: How do I get pdf's to open in Adobe instead of just another tab in a window browser?




disable the Chrome PDF viewer plugin


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Google Chrome question: How do I get pdf's to open in Adobe instead of just another tab in a window browser?
> ...


:thumbs: http://blogs.adobe.com/vikrant/2010/12/use-adobe-plugins-to-view-pdfs-inside-google-chrome/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2014)

Sweet!! Makes things a lot easier since our project document control system is online and everything is a pdf.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Sweet!! Makes things a lot easier since our project document control system is online and everything is a pdf.




I had issues and had to figure that one out...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 23, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Would a hammer or other bludgeon be similarly effective?
> ...




Yeah, ain't nobody got thyme for that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 23, 2014)

C, sumbudy ken pprecitae it


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with Netscape crashing lately, every time I go to my favorite porn sites Netscape crashes at the good part?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 23, 2014)

Is RG fishing??


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 23, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is RG fishing??


I think he's trying to throw a lemon party.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 23, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is RG fishing??
> ...


Does his wife know about this??


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 23, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...








NJmike PE said:


> C, sumbudy ken pprecitae it




Actually, whenever you type "thyme" I want to bludgeon your fingers like a magnetic hard drive being wiped YMZ-style.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

LOL! Oh snap!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 23, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...


Now that's not very lady-like at all


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 24, 2014)

Perhaps not, but it IS trash-talkative.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2014)

Cereal?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Cereal?


Rice chex are gluten free I think, maybe he's eating that?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 24, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...






Wait a minuet, this thyme you've gone too far!!



^ (too be honest, that was really hard to write and not back space to correct it...)


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




So Thyme makes you want to dance?

sorry- couldn't resist that one


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

side note- the Fox should be proud- we cancelled the crappy satellite service today for another satellite serves (to be installed Friday)...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

and to let you all know- the crappy one was Wild Blue/ Exceed... the most jacked up isp I have ever used- city or country-


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> side note- the Fox should be proud- we cancelled the crappy satellite service today for another satellite serves (to be installed Friday)...





engineergurl said:


> and to let you all know- the crappy one was Wild Blue/ Exceed... the most jacked up isp I have ever used- city or country-


:thumbs:

So what did you end up going with then? Do they provide any published UL/DL speeds for which ever service you selected?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > side note- the Fox should be proud- we cancelled the crappy satellite service today for another satellite serves (to be installed Friday)...
> ...




Mr. Armyman called up Hugh's net since they are the only other option out there besides our hotspot (and that has been really crappy service lately too- been stuck at 3G with one bar, or in constant searching mode for the 4G network that isn't there)

EDIT- I just looked it up it's 10 mbps down/2 mbps up is the maximum offered it looks like, but we also have triple the data usage with them (exceed used to put a cap on our speeds if you went over usage)


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 25, 2014)

Tries to access a website and the page did not load.

What does this message mean?

"Too many redirects"

I cleaned the cookies and the whole thing but is still not working. It is like in an infinite loop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Tries to access a website and the page did not load.
> 
> What does this message mean?
> 
> ...


What website? Sounds like whoever is hosting that site has a problem on their end. Perhaps they've changed the URL a number of times but kept the old in the main page directory. Hence typing in any variation of the site will "redirect" you to the main site.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2014)

^ LOL! Awesome.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

A friend of mine asked me what I thought of the computer driven cars Google is working on. I told him the blue screen of death just took on a whole new meaning


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 27, 2014)

okay, I have googled it, searched the microsoft forums and still need to ask this... On the windows food and drink app, how the heck do you change the weeks "start date" I don't want to enter my meals every sunday but if I do it on saturday then they disappear because it was "last weeks"... I'm sure it's something obvious like it's linked to my outlook account and follows the configurations for that calendar or something equally as stupid, but it's driving me crazy to have such a great app and not be able to use it because of one stupid flaw that makes me hate it


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2014)

Question for the Fox:

Trying to get my work email to load in Thunderbird. I have mimicked my outlook settings as best I can to no avail. Cannot view my OWA settings, as they block it. Can access it on my iphone with very basic settings. Does the Fox have time to work his magic and get me to a point where I can stop forwarding everything to my gmail so I can work from home?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why are you using Thunderbird? And I assume your work email is configured as an exchange account?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> okay, I have googled it, searched the microsoft forums and still need to ask this... On the windows food and drink app, how the heck do you change the weeks "start date" I don't want to enter my meals every sunday but if I do it on saturday then they disappear because it was "last weeks"... I'm sure it's something obvious like it's linked to my outlook account and follows the configurations for that calendar or something equally as stupid, but it's driving me crazy to have such a great app and not be able to use it because of one stupid flaw that makes me hate it




so are you ignoring me or did i stump you


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you using Thunderbird? And I assume your work email is configured as an exchange account?




Only because I was having issues getting Outlook to launch. Work is an exchange account, but also has an OWA option for logins when not on the work laptop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > okay, I have googled it, searched the microsoft forums and still need to ask this... On the windows food and drink app, how the heck do you change the weeks "start date" I don't want to enter my meals every sunday but if I do it on saturday then they disappear because it was "last weeks"... I'm sure it's something obvious like it's linked to my outlook account and follows the configurations for that calendar or something equally as stupid, but it's driving me crazy to have such a great app and not be able to use it because of one stupid flaw that makes me hate it
> ...


I guess when I first read this I didn't necessarily think the question was directed at me. I've never used this "windows food &amp; drink app" you speak of. I'd have to read up on how it functions to be able to answer any questions for it. Either that or I would pose the question in a development forum for that particular app. Often times the programmers will respond to specific technical questions or recognize bugs that users point out so that they can correct them with new updates.



Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, why are you using Thunderbird? And I assume your work email is configured as an exchange account?
> ...


To configure Thunderbird for an exchange type email system, I believe an add-on (exchange web services) is required prior to setting it up. Take a look here for a decent tutorial on how to implement this.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2014)

Checked with the IT guy here, he said OWA should be doable from home. Server address was the same that he suggested, so not sure why it didn't work. I'm now having outlook issues at home, will post exact error message later this afternoon.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I guess when I first read this I didn't necessarily think the question was directed at me.






hmmm, crazy I thought I was in the "what does the fox say?" thread...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when I first read this I didn't necessarily think the question was directed at me.
> ...


Indeed. I imagined some sort of sassy response from you. 

I don't suppose MS would have any sort tutorial for that app you are using, do they? Something that might be helpful in answering your question? I'm guessing no, but worth a shot I suppose. Ha ha.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2014)

On a side note, I've had a failed hard drive sitting in my inventory for a month or so. Didn't have time to mess with it much since I had other orders to fill from other clients. Finally got around to looking into warranty/RMA status. And get this, the 5-year warranty expires TODAY! How's that for good timing on my part. Had I let this go until tomorrow, I would not have been a happy camper once I saw the expiration date. LOL


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




naw and the only crap about it in their Q+A forums stuff is people complaining when the photos don't sync... it really is an awesome app though


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 30, 2014)

and yeah- I'll see your sarcasm and raise you some sass


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Try posting your question there and see if anyone responds. Can't hurt. What do you all like about it?

I was able to sync my Windows calendar with my Google calendar over the weekend. Cool to see my upcoming events and such on my Start screen. The Weather app is also pretty spectacular IMO. Pretty much everything you care to see in addition to radar and historical data too. I like that the background pic changes with how the weather is for that given time period.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 30, 2014)

well further research has indicated that said app is the "bing food &amp; drink app" which might actually help me figure out my answer now...

http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/bing-food-drink/fa01a69f-eb9f-4f1c-a83c-5344200dc045


----------



## envirotex (Jun 30, 2014)

Anybody using Google's Nest products in their home? We considering it, however, we are concerned about the security of sharing info with Google...

I have heard that Apple's product Home Kit might add a layer of security by running through an AppleTV-like PC, but that's still very far away...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> and yeah- I'll see your sarcasm and raise you some sass










Easy there, we don't want KF to kick us off the gravy train of free consultations.


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2014)

OK, throwing in the white towel.

IT has restricted our ability to connect to their exchange server from a laptop or computer that is not company-issued. I do have the ability to use OWA from anywhere, though. However, I hate having to log in and use a browser-based email on my home computer. Is there any way I can circumvent this by accessing an OWA account using Outlook software?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Five Computer Security Myths, Debunked by Experts

http://lifehacker.com/five-computer-security-myths-debunked-by-experts-1602290081



> We're no strangers to helping you secure your computer, but there are some computer security myths and stories that keep getting passed around, even though they're clearly not true. We sat down with a few computer security experts to separate fact from fiction.
> A few weeks ago, Wired shared their five biggest cybersecurity myths and the truth behind them. Their list is good, but we thought there had to be some computer security stories that everyday users still believe, even though they've either been long debunked, or because they keep getting spread around.
> 
> We sat down with computer security and forensics experts Frederick Lane and Peter Theobald to get to the truth behind some security myths we've all heard on a regular basis.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 9, 2014)

"Myth #5: I Don't Need Anti-Malware Tools, I Don't Do Anything Risky". I tried using this argument with my gyno to get out of having to do pap smears every two years, but she didn't buy it either.

Seriously though, that was a good article. Stuff I need to think about because I've believed every one of those myths.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

Myth #2: did that dope ever try coming back after that last attempt?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

^ negative. That user and their aliases have been silenced due to the efforts of a few of us senior members. The hammer has spoken. LOL



YMZ PE said:


> "Myth #5: I Don't Need Anti-Malware Tools, I Don't Do Anything Risky". I tried using this argument with my gyno to get out of having to do pap smears every two years, but she didn't buy it either.
> 
> Seriously though, that was a good article. Stuff I need to think about because I've believed every one of those myths.


:thumbs:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ negative. That user and their aliases have been silenced due to the efforts of a few of us senior members. The hammer has spoken. LOL




:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 10, 2014)

You talking about OZ? I hope you didn't ban him, no wonder things are so dead around here these days. No more trolls for entertainment.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 10, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> You talking about OZ? I hope you didn't ban him, no wonder things are so dead around here these days. No more trolls for entertainment.


no, there was user name Loser that was claiming that he couldn't be tracked because he used TOR. He was wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 10, 2014)

OZ is still around, he posted something a few days ago about NSA holographic conspiracies or some crap like that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > You talking about OZ? I hope you didn't ban him, no wonder things are so dead around here these days. No more trolls for entertainment.
> ...


The lesson here, don't challenge sap.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > You talking about OZ? I hope you didn't ban him, no wonder things are so dead around here these days. No more trolls for entertainment.
> ...




Ah, got it. What a loser.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Fox,

What do you recommend for a firewire to usb adapter that is reliable and Linux friendly?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2014)

First off, fire wire = fail


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Old DV video camera.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hmm...I don't see much in the way of Firewire conversion cables at all. :dunno:


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

I think I went through that problem a long time ago and had to buy some sort of card thing that fit into the slot on my old pc and then eventually got a special cable or something or other... I've long since retired that camera as there is a tape stuck in there and we can't get it out... pretty sure I still have the old stuff if you want me to check I don't want/need it anymore


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

I did find this: http://dynamic.focalprice.com/CA016S/USB_to_4_Pin_Firewire_IEEE_1394_Cable_Silver.html?utm_source=CS&amp;utm_medium=GM_US&amp;utm_campaign=CS_GM_US_CA016S&amp;source=CS_PLA_US&amp;gclid=CjwKEAjw9LKeBRDurOugs43jnlgSJACUXqHx2CEW0sKCWcHLedvBYuKUdw3uF3Q7EK8NzDL0Qg75OxoCMW3w_wcB


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah, it might be time to upgrade the camera. I have 7 years of videos of my daughter on minidv tapes.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

time to get a gopro...


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Yeah, it might be time to upgrade the camera. I have 7 years of videos of my daughter on minidv tapes.




Do you have a desktop or a laptop? You can't transfer video from firewire through USB, just still images. If you have a desktop, you can buy a $20 firewire PCI/PCIe card. I have a minidv camcorder too but still have my imac with firewire.

edit: I guess it depends on the camcorder. My camcorder (canon HV20) will not output video through a converter.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a desktop, but want/need a new computer and am thinking of an all in one. So there would be no pci port.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

^^ that was the thing I was talking about


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I have a desktop, but want/need a new computer and am thinking of an all in one. So there would be no pci port.




Hmm, that's tough.. it might be time to punt. You might just want to send the tapes to a digital converter service and get a new camcorder.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

All in ones take up less space, but they are hard to work to work on.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a desktop, but want/need a new computer and am thinking of an all in one. So there would be no pci port.
> ...


I'm thinking about it. But, I can't even afford the new computer right now. I like to plan ahead though.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

can I get the funky cloud one drive thing from windows on my droid phone? I'm too lazy to google this one I think... ha ha ha


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Dropbox is a cloud storage site that works with android, linux, and windows.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

How secure is Dropbox? I use it for work but I have this little voice telling me that I might get burned...

K1F3, whatcha think?

(After you answer the other questions first. I wouldn't be trying to cut in line.)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> can I get the funky cloud one drive thing from windows on my droid phone? I'm too lazy to google this one I think... ha ha ha


I believe so yes. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.skydrive&amp;hl=en



matt267 said:


> Dropbox is a cloud storage site that works with android, linux, and windows.


Indeed. One of the best.



Lumber Jim said:


> How secure is Dropbox? I use it for work but I have this little voice telling me that I might get burned...
> 
> K1F3, whatcha think?
> 
> (After you answer the other questions first. I wouldn't be trying to cut in line.)


I believe their security has improved over the years. They seem to make security a very high priority. https://www.dropbox.com/help/27/en


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

^^ thanks!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Good to still see some innovation on the old magnetic drives.

http://mobile.extremetech.com/latest/221706-seagate-starts-shipping-8tb-hard-drives-with-10tb-and-hamr-on-the-horizon



> Seagate, after hinting in May that it would release 8TB and 10TB hard drives in the next 12 months, has started delivering early samples of its 8TB hard drive to “major customers” (i.e. enterprise customers). Curiously, while Western Digital hit 6TB last year by filling its drives with helium, Seagate appears to be pushing the 3.5-inch spinning disk storage envelope by simply increasing areal density. Western Digital, incidentally, despite being the first to 6TB, hasn’t announced anything new since November 2013. Maybe helium wasn’t quite ready for prime time?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

perhaps the helium flopped because there was/is a huge helium shortage causing prices to skyrocket.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Umm, I think I have an overheating problem...







I'll grab a few more photos once its cooled, can you work your magic?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I think its a goner:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Fox:

What is the word on Chromebooks? Are they worth it or am I better off just buying a laptop.

For this thing, I am just looking at using it to surf the web and some minor spreadsheet work.


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I'll grab a few more photos once its cooled, can you work your magic?










kevo_55 said:


> Fox:
> 
> What is the word on Chromebooks? Are they worth it or am I better off just buying a laptop.
> 
> For this thing, I am just looking at using it to surf the web and some minor spreadsheet work.


I hate to answer a question with a question, but have you actually tried one of them out yet? It would be best to see how you like the feel of Google's OS. If you're comfortable with it, then yes some of the newest version C.B.'s out there are work very will for just Internet and email. However, now you start throwing the newest versions of Office at it, it may start to stumble. And I'm actually not sure what the compatibility of MS Office to Google's OS. I assume it probably works but may have "issues". Also, depending on the price, you can get a pretty slick standard laptop for $500 or less these days. With a decent amount of memory and an i5 CPU too. Which is pretty good IMO. I'd always opt for the full-blown PC vs. a slimmed down version for more "future-proofing" and versatility. If you do go the Chromebook route, I'd be interested to know how it works for you.

The ASUS Transformer might be another option for you. I just recommended one of these to a friend not too long ago. I like that it can double as a tablet too. Super compact and good hardware specs not to mention a full version of Windows 8.1 (i.e. not RT). Also, with the docking keyboard, it can also be used for word processing among other things because you can connect it (via the HDMI output) to full-size monitor to get some real work done. You also don't find many tablets with a full-size USB port. At the time my co-worker purchased it ($299), it also came bundled with a full version of MS Office ($200 value). VERY tough to beat that kind of price point IMO. Just another option for you to consider.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'll grab a few more photos once its cooled, can you work your magic?


This is the response I expected. I figured it was a lost cause...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't worry, he gave me the same response to my computer and mine wasn't recently on fire...

Then he charged me for his time...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I already know what my bill is going to be. A growler of ale from the local brewery.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Don't worry, he gave me the same response to my computer and mine wasn't recently on fire...
> 
> Then he charged me for his time...


LOL. But I have a technical report to defend my assessment.

And for the record, I only charged install time for the new hardware/software. I didn't charge all the time I spent doing my own diagnostics in addition to coordinating with my HDD recovery vendor.  And don't forget about the "free" time on the phone with MS to reactivate the license key. 

How's she running anyway?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I will say this though, iff'n ya want the growler, you may have to meet me near Denver when I'm that way in October. I don't know the next time I'm going to be midwest bound. Unless it travels back with company through MSP next summer.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I will say this though, iff'n ya want the growler, you may have to meet me near Denver when I'm that way in October. I don't know the next time I'm going to be midwest bound. Unless it travels back with company through MSP next summer.


That would be pretty sweet. There was talk of an Alaska trip at some point just not sure how soon. But you can bet if that happens we'll be sure to split one.  :beerchug:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, he gave me the same response to my computer and mine wasn't recently on fire...
> ...


Like a champ. Managed to get all of my basic software reinstalled. I'm not putting Minecraft back on it. Way too much malware with that horrible game.

Although, I will have to say the screensaver paired up with the wallpaper was pretty funny. Watching rainbow bubbles bounce around Bumblebee &amp; Optimus is classic.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

What does the fox say about mint.com? Security is my concern. I don't always trust the internet with finance.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I like to keep finances local. But I hear mint is really good. I use Excel. Lot of good macros out there.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with keeping finances local. Hell, I might go old school and print statements and receipts and keep them in an analog folder.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well my credit union has the capabilty to export statements to Excel. =)


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 26, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I agree with keeping finances local. Hell, I might go old school and print statements and receipts and keep them in an analog folder.




now who's killing trees?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 26, 2014)

I like Mint. You can only view your accounts through Mint, you can't make transactions. Still, it's more risky than keeping finances local or analog, but the convenience of one website to track my cash and investments means I actually stay on top of my budget.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with keeping finances local. Hell, I might go old school and print statements and receipts and keep them in an analog folder.
> ...


the trees were already dead.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 26, 2014)

Fox, you make some good points on the Chromebook.

Still, I do use Google's Quick Office on my phone and currently have no issues. Of course I am not running macros or anything too complicated.

I'm still going to do some research, but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

OK, I've got one for the Fox. The email app on my phone (gs4) has 3 different email accounts set up on it, a Gmail, a yahoo and my work email which is through Microsoft Exchange. All but the yahoo email work fine. The yahoo account keeps sending me new mail notifications for emails that I already ready. The only way to stop this is to delete the message. Burn after reading. I know it's a minor inconvenience, but it's annoying nonetheless. So, what do you got?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 26, 2014)

ok...the desktop came down with some malware called track this (that?) mr snick has tried several things to get rid of it with no success...any ideas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> OK, I've got one for the Fox. The email app on my phone (gs4) has 3 different email accounts set up on it, a Gmail, a yahoo and my work email which is through Microsoft Exchange. All but the yahoo email work fine. The yahoo account keeps sending me new mail notifications for emails that I already ready. The only way to stop this is to delete the message. Burn after reading. I know it's a minor inconvenience, but it's annoying nonetheless. So, what do you got?


Rule #1, never link Yahoo to any mobile device. Thank you very little.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I've got one for the Fox. The email app on my phone (gs4) has 3 different email accounts set up on it, a Gmail, a yahoo and my work email which is through Microsoft Exchange. All but the yahoo email work fine. The yahoo account keeps sending me new mail notifications for emails that I already ready. The only way to stop this is to delete the message. Burn after reading. I know it's a minor inconvenience, but it's annoying nonetheless. So, what do you got?
> ...


Why is that?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually no definitive evidence other than word of mouth from others that Yahoo just needs to get their $hit together when it comes to mobile email interfacing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

I see. I could always download their email app I guess


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 28, 2014)

The email app is pretty good. I pretty much use a different app for every email. Email for exchange, gmail for gmail and yahoo for yahoo.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> The email app is pretty good. I pretty much use a different app for every email. Email for exchange, gmail for gmail and yahoo for yahoo.




This is what I do- I am trying to add a second g-mail to the app and am finding the instructions not making sense


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2014)

People still use Yahoo?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

I use my yahoo email quite a bit.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2014)

bumping



snickerd3 said:


> ok...the desktop came down with some malware called track this (that?) mr snick has tried several things to get rid of it with no success...any ideas?


any ideas anyone


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Must have missed this one. What have you tried so far? What operating system and malware protection is currently employed on the target machine? I've heard of that malware and it's easy to eradicate. Just don't want to double up on efforts for what you may or may not have tried yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2014)

it is still running xp....he got win7 for xmas at super deal put he didn't realize it needed a special installing program that wasn't included. so he has not yet installed.

I think he has norton as the main program and then he had downloaded a bunch of the free malware blocking stuff to supplement. I'll have to ask him what he has tried so far. he spent another hr or so last night working on it with no success.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> it is still running xp....he got win7 for xmas at super deal put he didn't realize it needed a special installing program that wasn't included. so he has not yet installed.


You realize that XP is no longer supported right? Which makes it SUPER vulnerable to almost every new exploit out there. My advice is to cut ties and make the jump to Win7 as soon as possible. I'm a bit confused by what "special installing program" is needed. I've been installing Win7 for close to 6 years now and I have yet to encounter any machine that required anything other than the Win7 DVD itself.

To reinforce my advice, you could remove that specific exploit today and 2 more could pop up again tomorrow. If you truly wish to continue using XP, I would keep it disconnected from the internet as much as possible when not in use.



snickerd3 said:


> I think he has norton as the main program and then he had downloaded a bunch of the free malware blocking stuff to supplement. I'll have to ask him what he has tried so far. he spent another hr or so last night working on it with no success.


If it's the full version of Norton Internet Security and still has a valid subscription, that's fairly decent. I'm not a fan of paid anti-malware/virus programs though and Norton has failed me in the past. It's important to note that using "a bunch of free malware blocking stuff" (I'm not trying to be condescending here) can often do more harm than good because certain conflicts can arise. Again, if you decide to pursue this farther and stick with XP (which I do not recommend), try the advice I listed here a while back. It is still valid and useful information and is typically able to eradicate the malware in most cases. I advise that you download these to a flash drive from a functional non-infected PC. I would also run through a garbage file scan and registry clean with CCleaner BEFORE using the other tools I recommended. Best to also run those in XP SAFE MODE (tap the F8 key to boot the machine into safe mode).


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 29, 2014)

We still have thousands of PCs at my employer still on XP. Can't be that bad.


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> We still have thousands of PCs at my employer still on XP. Can't be that bad.




And all of those users just won the Nigerian Lottery.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> We still have thousands of PCs at my employer still on XP. Can't be that bad.


For corporate uses, no. Especially since MS and various corporate affiliates have agreements for extended coverage. Your company also has the benefit of being behind (I assume) a hardware/software firewall infrastructure system which makes is far less susceptible to standard malware attacks/threats. The typical home user does not employ the same systems. And some of the machines I've had come across my desk as of recent, are basically irreparable.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

Format c:\


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Format *c: /u*


Fixt.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

Driving through Wisconsin yesterday listening to Pandora with the family through Bluetooth from my wife's phone, we heard this blasting through the speakers of our van:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5KG5KU6aT0

I thought of K1F3...

New anthem?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

^ LOL. The real version is better but still a great song. Wait, driving thru WI and you didn't stop to grab a brew?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

The kids were screaming and your song was actually what got them to settle down. I though about it but it was a 12 hour road trip for the day and we wouldn't have been very good company, even though by that time I could have used the brew...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

hmy: 

But LOL. Again as stated before, nothing is 100%. 



> *Attack on Tor Has Likely Stripped Users of Anonymity*
> 
> Tor, the network used specifically for privacy and anonymity, just warned users of an attack meant to deanonymize people on the service. Anyone who used Tor from February 2014 through this July 4 can assume they were impacted.
> 
> This is very bad news for Tor, which is heralded for its ability to conceal users from surveillance.


http://gizmodo.com/attack-on-tor-has-likely-stripped-users-of-anonymity-1613247621?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

^ The deanonymization was in part to Sap's efforts to derail "Loser"


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > it is still running xp....he got win7 for xmas at super deal put he didn't realize it needed a special installing program that wasn't included. so he has not yet installed.
> ...


apparently none of this worked, but the power supply completely crapped out last week. he had been looking at new computers anyways so I think he going to replace instead of fix this time. He is looking at alienware, he just can't decide what he wants or how much $ he wants to spend.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 22, 2014)

Alienware is pretty pricey from what I remember when pricing things out last year. Take a look at the Dell outlet center. You can find a pretty good machine for around $500. slickdeals.com is a good site to check for coupons, which will get you an extra 20% off from time to time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Well, it all depends on what sequence things were done in. And while I'm not questioning his PC know-how, one does have to be cognoscente of not only the order in which things are done, but also very importantly that the definition update files be loaded accordingly. But 10% of the time, I do encounter a machine that has been so badly infected (rootkits, replicators, etc.), that much more advanced tools must be used. The kind that if used incorrectly, can destroy the OS. And sometimes, even though the machine is clean, it has still been compromised to the point where certain personal data could have been leaked on the net. At that point the best thing to do is format the HDD and do a complete re-install of the OS. That is the only surefire way to rid the PC of any lingering malware.

But it sounds like an alternate solution has already been decided on. Depending on his budget, I would agree with MetsFan that Alienware (pronounced "Dellienware) are over-priced ever since Dell bought them out. You don't typically see many people buying pre-built desktop machines much anymore so it would be difficult to recommend any one good brand. If desktop is what he really wants, I would get on either Amazon or Newegg and look at some user reviews to see how others have fared with various products to then make a final decision. This is assuming he has no desire to build his own desktop which would obviously be my first choice. 

Another option would be a laptop with some actual HP under the hood. I have a gaming laptop that's awesome with a 17" screen. Much easier to take that around with me if I feel like gaming on the go.


----------



## goodal (Aug 25, 2014)

Paypal issues:

I can use Paypal on the computer, but any mobile device fails repeatedly. When I try to use the PIN login and cell number it says the numbers don't match. When I try the email it says to add the security key to the end of the password. I have had this problem ever since i set up the two step verification. Any ideas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

And before 2-step verification you didn't have any problems using the app? As a test, could you temporarily disable 2-step verification and see if the problem persists? On the forums there appear to be certain devices that have trouble with the app itself. What device(s) are you using?


----------



## goodal (Aug 25, 2014)

iPhone and iPad. Paypal finally got back to me. They said to deactivate the 2 step verification. So if i want to use a mobile device, I have to be LESS secure? What a crock of crap!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

I had a similar issue on my iphone using the paypal app. I deactivated the 2 step and ensured that the mobile with pin was working, then reactivated the 2 step and checked the mobile with pin again. I login with the phone number and pin without issue and the full 2 step while on any other machine.

They are still trying to get the 2 step to work correctly with the regular login portions of the app on apple products (maybe they'll never get it right).

Maybe the above reconfiguration will work for you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Apple.... &lt;SMH&gt;


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 29, 2014)

Snick, here's a good deal on an HP. The only thing missing is a video card if your husband is looking to game on it.

http://shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-office/-/products/Desktops/HP-ENVY/F9A62AV?HP-ENVY-700-215xt-Desktop-PC-with-Windows-7&amp;jumpid=ba_r329_hhoaffiliate&amp;aid=38293&amp;pbid=lw9MynSeamY&amp;aoid=35252&amp;siteid=lw9MynSeamY-2kfO.TCZlAA2N5oeEuUHUg

Apply coupon code PC599Q2 to knock off an extra $25.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2014)

i think he bought one earlier this week. haven't a clue what he ended up going with. He also bought a much more basic computer for his folks since they royally messed up their other one. He is going to get the one for his parents all decked out with the proper security and remote in program so he can take control of the computer from here when they call for tech support, which will be often.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 1, 2014)

Not really looking for advice, but wanted to rant about something on the computer.

Someone keeps hacking Mrs Dex's Netflix account. Dude is ballsy enough to create his own "profile". Mrs Dex deleted it the first time, then he recreated the profile with the name "thanks for the delete". We changed email address &amp; password, let's see if he comes back...

All to save $7 a month? Get a job you hack.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 2, 2014)

So Fox, any word as to when the new Android o/s will be released? Code name Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Not really looking for advice, but wanted to rant about something on the computer.
> 
> Someone keeps hacking Mrs Dex's Netflix account. Dude is ballsy enough to create his own "profile". Mrs Dex deleted it the first time, then he recreated the profile with the name "thanks for the delete". We changed email address &amp; password, let's see if he comes back...
> 
> All to save $7 a month? Get a job you hack.




How many times has he done it? That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

that's a little funny to be honest, did you just have an easy password you think?

back before cable made every tv have a boxe, my parents had this old lake house they only visited once a month maybe, but a few years ago they discovered that their neighbors had run a cable line to their house and were stealing my parents cable (not sure why they had it in the first place for once a month) but I thought it was pretty ballsy.. the criminals had moved by the time they discovered it.. area was very wooded so there wasn't any landscaping between the houses just trees and leaves so they dug a little trench and let the leaves fill it up over time..


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> that's a little funny to be honest, did you just have an easy password you think?
> 
> back before cable made every tv have a boxe, my parents had this old lake house they only visited once a month maybe, but a few years ago they discovered that their neighbors had run a cable line to their house and were stealing my parents cable (not sure why they had it in the first place for once a month) but I thought it was pretty ballsy.. the criminals had moved by the time they discovered it.. area was very wooded so there wasn't any landscaping between the houses just trees and leaves so they dug a little trench and let the leaves fill it up over time..


equally funny


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Not really looking for advice, but wanted to rant about something on the computer.
> ...


We noticed the 3rd account a couple of weeks ago and thought it was something mini-dex had done on his Xbox. When we asked him about it he had no idea, so we deleted it. A couple days later the account was re-created.

Netflix doesn't require a log-in if you're on our wi-fi, but we know all of our neighbors already have netflix. We're thinking someone hacked the account. The other possibility is that the new renters a few houses down are doing it through the wifi although our signal isn't really strong enough to extend beyond the property lines...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2014)

F*CK, he created another new profile.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2014)

time to call netflix?!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2014)

I went through their "help" section and all it says is to use the "sign out of all devices" then change the password again.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

I would just close that account for 2 days and then open a new one..


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would just close that account for 2 days and then open a new one..


i thought netflix raised the rates for new accounts?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

oh yeah your right - never mind ..


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...




Unless they set up a wireless bridge to get to your signal? Maybe turn off wifi for a day or two and see if the ghost account comes back? Man, that's annoying, what an a$$hole. Here's their CS number: 866-579-7172. I would call them and see if they can do anything for you.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd guess they are getting through the Netflix side and not your Wi-Fi? you could turn the Wi-Fi off during the day and see if it happens while your router is off?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2014)

I honestly think it's through my son's Xbox. I can almost guarantee I don't have it setup correctly, and mini-dex will "friend" anyone he plays against in his handful of online games. And we all know everyone we meet online are fine, upstanding citizens.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> And we all know everyone we meet online are fine, upstanding citizens.




So what are you tryin' to say?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So Fox, any word as to when the new Android o/s will be released? Code name Lemon Meringue Pie


Nothing that I've come across yet.



Dexman PE said:


> F*CK, he created another new profile.


I doubt it's your Wi-Fi network that's being exploited. Hopefully you're not using WEP type security and instead are using WPA-2 (TKIP &amp; AES encryption methods). I'd also be willing to bet it has to do with the XBox network. Lots of exploits out there for that platform. Too bad Netflix doesn't yet employ 2-factor authentication. What a PITA though. I wonder if Netflix's customer support is capable enough to get you the IP address of the user that created the bogus profile. With the IP address, this troll will have much more to worry about than trying to save $7/mo. :Chris:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe it's just your wife playing a joke on you?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2014)

So I just saw the new Galaxy Note Edge. Damn thing looks awesome. Heard anything about it Fox?

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/new-york-apple-is-days-away-from-announcing-its-96538576469.html


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2014)

That edge looks like it will take butt-dialing to a whole new level.

That being said, I'm almost eligible for an upgrade again, and can't f'ing wait to dump this damned iphone 4.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 3, 2014)

So that's why Apple stock is down today. I must say it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a 4s, and am up for a new phone soon as well. I'm looking at the HTC One (M8).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So I just saw the new Galaxy Note Edge. Damn thing looks awesome. Heard anything about it Fox?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/new-york-apple-is-days-away-from-announcing-its-96538576469.html


Does look pretty slick with the curved edges. Haven't had time to research the specs on it though.



Supe said:


> That being said, I'm almost eligible for an upgrade again, and can't f'ing wait to dump this damned iphone 4.


LOL...&lt;smh&gt;



FLBuff PE said:


> I have a 4s, and am up for a new phone soon as well. I'm looking at the HTC One (M8).


The M8 is a pretty awesome phone. The screen resolution is pretty spectacular, among other things.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm due for a new phone as well, but I'm holding out to see what the new Nexus is going to be. It's hard to be the price for it unsubsidized.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 3, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> So that's why Apple stock is down today.




I'd guess that has more to do with boobs than phones.


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > So I just saw the new Galaxy Note Edge. Damn thing looks awesome. Heard anything about it Fox?
> ...




Hey, I didn't choose it. It was either an iphone 4, or another Blackberry. That doesn't even count as making a decision.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2014)

mine and my wifes contracts are up next month. I went by AT&amp;T and they really don't seem to make just a regular phone anymore.. I have wifi at work, home, etc. I am going to give the old flip phone a go I think for a while. tired of having a $200+ cell phone bill(5 peoples)... but I tried finding a decent phone that would just talk and text and its almost like you have to get a disposable phone for that to work these days.. they had Nextel like flip phones but at the AT&amp;T store but not much else..

anyone see any other similar models like the slide phones they used to have?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 4s, and am up for a new phone soon as well. I'm looking at the HTC One (M8).
> ...


Have you heard anything about the call quality of the HTC on the Verizon Network? I've also had an iphone for 6 years (I know...I know), and am contemplating the switch to Android. Mrs. Buff had one of the first HTC droids, and hated it. A lot of the time, it would drop calls, not make calls, or not send texts. I assume that things have changed significantly since then. I'm also a little intimidated by the iOS to Droid switch, but have researched a lot on cnet, newegg, etc to feel a little more comfortable about it. My wife just got a new iphone 5s, so we'll be cross-platform communicating.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> anyone see any other similar models like the slide phones they used to have?




Take a look at Straight Talk or Tracfone. They work on either AT&amp;T or Verizon's network and are a lot cheaper, and offer cheap phones.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2014)

I was thinking of buying one of theirs but then adding to my at&amp;t account, its only $10 a month to have it through at&amp;t-----------


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 3, 2014)

If you do that, just make sure you buy a phone that is AT&amp;T compatible since they sell both AT&amp;T phones and Verizon phones. Might have to do some research to figure out which kind they sell in your area.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2014)

ive been looking on line also , they have a lot more selections.. im going to try and give it a whirl for a year and see if I am miserable without it.. work doesn't pay for anyones cell phones unless you are out in the field 50% or more..


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 3, 2014)

If you buy online they base your phone type (AT&amp;T (GSM) or Verizon (CDMA)) off your zip code, so just make sure your zip code uses AT&amp;T phones. At one point I found a website that told you which types of phones they offer based on zip code but I haven't looked in years.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 4, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > So that's why Apple stock is down today.
> ...




That's what I thought too, but the stock soared to all time highs on Monday, the day after the boobs hit the web. I read part of it also has to do with Samsung's partnership with FB for a virtual reality headset.

http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/03/samsung-virtual-reality/


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok mr Fox...what are your thoughts on the sandboxie? My FIL attended a computer workshop their township hosted and sent mr snick all the slides of the crap they recommended. He had never heard of sandboxie. That and some free antivirus program (AVG FREE?) they claim is better than a paid norton subscription. FIL is Cheap Ass so he would always opt for free vs something that actually works.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Ok mr Fox...what are your thoughts on the sandboxie? My FIL attended a computer workshop their township hosted and sent mr snick all the slides of the crap they recommended. He had never heard of sandboxie. That and some free antivirus program (AVG FREE?) they claim is better than a paid norton subscription. FIL is Cheap Ass so he would always opt for free vs something that actually works.


Also never heard of Sandboxie. At first glance, their documentation is poor in terms of technically describing what their software does. They seem to like to use analogies/metaphors to describe how it functions rather than providing all the actual details. Perhaps they're trying to appeal to the "non-techy" crowd though, in which case it's probably working for them. To me it looks like a glorified virtual machine (VM) program. VMs are great for running old programs on old operating systems. They are also great at providing a "test bed" for software you are unsure about or suspect of malware. Can it protect a PC 100% of the time? Nadda. But then again I do not know of any software package that can.

As for AVG (paid or free), I kicked them to the curb years ago after getting burned by them 3 or more times in a row. Again, the 99% rule comes into play here but come on, it seemed to be letting things through more often than not. My PC protection software of choice is a combination of Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) and Comodo free firewall. Been running that combo for a number of years on every PC in my house and to date it has been rock solid. Any PC that I build/repair leaves my workshop with MSE installed at a minimum and Comodo if I know the user's level of PC knowledge. Regardless of what they decide to use on their own. I was never a fan of any Norton software but from what I read, their Internet Security package seems decent. But I'm also not a fan of monthly paid subscriptions when it comes to anti-malware. HTH.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2014)

FIL was wanting to use the sandiebox for when MIL uses the computer especially for her FB and email, she will open or watch anything anyone sends her or that she finds on the internet. She literally has no short term memory capacity due to an illness years ago so telling her not to do that doesn't click that next time she is on the internet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> FIL was wanting to use the sandiebox for when MIL uses the computer especially for her FB and email, she will open or watch anything anyone sends her or that she finds on the internet. She literally has no short term memory capacity due to an illness years ago so telling her not to do that doesn't click that next time she is on the internet.


Sounds like that is a prime candidate for the use of a VM. Whether or not Sandboxie will be user-friendly remains to be seen I guess. What's nice is that if the VM becomes infected and you can't clean it, just delete it and create a new one. That way the primary PC is protected.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mr snick had already set up virtual machine on the new computer for them. Although now he just has to write up instructions for its use and any future deletions if needed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Mr snick had already set up virtual machine on the new computer for them. Although now he just has to write up instructions for its use and any future deletions if needed.


Depending on what VMware he implemented, once it's set up you should be able to save/export all the settings which makes creating a new one much simpler the next time around.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 8, 2014)

I am scared by the fact that I actually know what you are talking about for once.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Umm......YES PLEASE!!! _&lt;runs to add this to my Xmas list&gt;_

http://gizmodo.com/while-you-werent-looking-dell-announced-the-worlds-mos-1632621335



> First off—_just to get this out of the way_—it's the thinnest tablet the world has ever produced. At just 6mm thick and a badass gunmetal-grey aluminum chassis.
> 
> Second, this slate also comes with arguably the world's best tablet screen: a gorgeous 8.4-inch, 2560 x 1600 OLED panel with colors to die for. It's a Samsung panel, which shouldn't be too surprising.
> 
> There's practically no bezel to block your view. Instead, there's a single grip on the left which houses speakers and two of the tablet's FOUR cameras.





> Using three cameras, the software can even triangulate to figure out the distance between two points in the picture: whichever two points you pick out. Intel's CEO quipped that there will no longer be any question how big a fish you caught.


What the what?! :blink: 

_&lt;drools&gt;_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

Why does everyone drool so much over how thin their phone/tablet is? Sure, they can be too thick, but does being 6mm vs 8mm really constitute a "feature"?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

It does to an enthusiast type user.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

What what does 6mm actually do that 8mm doesn't (aside from breaking easier)? I can understand being more lightweight, but that isn't the selling point. It can play hide&amp; seek and use a pencil as a hiding place? It falls in between the cushions of the couch easier?

Cameras = feature

screen colors and clarity = feature

speaker size &amp; clarity = feature

2mm thinner = gimmick


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 12, 2014)

but does it run iOS?

On a serious note, that's a bad place for the speaker since your hand is going to be there holding it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2014)

It's all about the girth. But I thought thicker was better?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

Not if you're hung like a tuna can.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Manufacturers see thickness as better portability. To the average consumer, it tends to be an attractive marketing tool. To the more techy crowd, it's typically irrelevant.


----------



## willsee (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm starting a side business and looking into laptops...why are they all touch screen now? To work with Windows 8 I presume? Doesn't seem to be much of a difference in price.

I'm looking at this one:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-2-in-1-15-6-touch-screen-laptop-intel-core-i5-8gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-black/5827053.p?id=1219163970040&amp;skuId=5827053&amp;st=categoryid$pcmcat247400050000&amp;cp=1&amp;lp=1

Primarily to run AutoCAD 2015 and maybe PowerSKM

Good? Bad? Something Better for the price?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Definitely headed in the right direction with the brand and the specs. But price seems a bit off. Then again I would never buy a laptop from Best Buy either.

For the same price, you can get an equivalent model that has a bit more punch in the graphics dept. (2GB GeForce Video Card) which AutoCAD will appreciate. I've heard of PowerSKM but never used it so I don't know what the system requirements are. If there are any graphic intense operations, again the supplemental graphics will come in handy. The i5 should be sufficient as will the 8GB of memory. Which can always be increased to 16GB I imagine. Not sure how well versed you are with drive imaging, but for a minimal cost adder, I'd also drop in a solid state drive (SSD). Something like the Samsung EVO 120GB. But first I would go to the ASUS website to see if either laptop has dual HDD bays. That would be ideal because you could have the SSD as your operating system drive and then a 2nd drive for storage. That's how I have my ASUS laptop set up and it is pretty slick. HTH.

EDIT: Laptops are definitely trending toward touchscreens, but if you are going to use it as a workstation, it really isn't practical. They do work pretty nice with Windows 8/8.1. But from my experience, more on the multi-media front (i.e. you won't be using a touchscreen in conjunction with a CAD program...LOL).


----------



## willsee (Sep 24, 2014)

I was just surfing best buy, not necessarily buying from them.

Looks like it only has a single HDD bay but with some googling it appears I can replace the optical drive with a SSD Caddy. Any experience using that? Then just buy an external optical drive for whenever the need arises.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2014)

You could do that as well. I haven't used one before. Another option would be to just install the SSD (maybe 240GB vs. 120GB) and take the HDD out and drop that into an external enclosure. Then if you really need to offload some data, just connect that up and do what you need to. I use this and really like it. Smallest, thinnest HDD enclosure I've ever come across. USB 3.0 too which is awesome for fast transfer rates. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

So I have a Samsung GS4 since May 2013. Recently it stopped getting a quality mobile signal. At the time we were experiencing those solar flares so I chalked it up to that being the reason. However it has not gotten any better. In fact, additional problems have begun to arise. One of which is my battery life. It has severely decreased. If I attempt to do anything above basic phone operations below 40% I run the chnace of having the phone shut itself down. And when I reboot it, I have 1, maybe 2% battery life remaining. Is the battery dying or is something else going on?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So I have a Samsung GS4 since May 2013. Recently it stopped getting a quality mobile signal. At the time we were experiencing those solar flares so I chalked it up to that being the reason. However it has not gotten any better. In fact, additional problems have begun to arise. One of which is my battery life. It has severely decreased. If I attempt to do anything above basic phone operations below 40% I run the chnace of having the phone shut itself down. And when I reboot it, I have 1, maybe 2% battery life remaining. Is the battery dying or is something else going on?




did you download a virus?


----------



## willsee (Sep 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> You could do that as well. I haven't used one before. Another option would be to just install the SSD (maybe 240GB vs. 120GB) and take the HDD out and drop that into an external enclosure. Then if you really need to offload some data, just connect that up and do what you need to. I use this and really like it. Smallest, thinnest HDD enclosure I've ever come across. USB 3.0 too which is awesome for fast transfer rates. :thumbs:


I like this idea. My mind is blown but I guess that happens when you have a twelve year old desktop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So I have a Samsung GS4 since May 2013. Recently it stopped getting a quality mobile signal. At the time we were experiencing those solar flares so I chalked it up to that being the reason. However it has not gotten any better. In fact, additional problems have begun to arise. One of which is my battery life. It has severely decreased. If I attempt to do anything above basic phone operations below 40% I run the chnace of having the phone shut itself down. And when I reboot it, I have 1, maybe 2% battery life remaining. Is the battery dying or is something else going on?


You bought it new, yes? Solar flare sch-mare. You'd have to get quite a bit closer for that to have any meaningful impact.

Li-Ion batteries will eventually fail or poorly hold a charge. Perhaps yours was a recycled one or just old to begin with? You can buy replacements for relatively cheap. I'd also be closely monitoring any recent apps I installed to see if they are continually running in the background. There are a few apps out there that can provided detailed monitoring and provide the capability to kill apps in the background that you don't want to have running. FB is huge battery hog. So are any cloud based services (i.e. dropbox, Amazon, Pandora, etc.). I'd suggest cleaning house a bit and going through to get rid of apps you don't use. Also, in the Play Store, disable all apps from auto-updating. Update them as you see fit, not when the phone/Google decides. 

As for the reception issue, I've never come across that problem and have had the GS4 since 2012. Do you have the latest firmware installed? It's not unheard of for Verizon to be doing "upgrades" to their network in your particular area. You could check around to see if that's a possible cause. Otherwise if it doesn't improve, I'd take the phone in to a Verizon retailer and see what they recommend.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

willsee said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > You could do that as well. I haven't used one before. Another option would be to just install the SSD (maybe 240GB vs. 120GB) and take the HDD out and drop that into an external enclosure. Then if you really need to offload some data, just connect that up and do what you need to. I use this and really like it. Smallest, thinnest HDD enclosure I've ever come across. USB 3.0 too which is awesome for fast transfer rates. :thumbs:
> ...


I'd be more than happy to give you additional information on the items I mentioned. Most PC/laptop user documentation today is pretty comprehensive so it's relatively easy to find instructions on how to maintain/replace various parts within a laptop. And of course there's always YouTube as well which usually has some type of video tutorial. Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > So I have a Samsung GS4 since May 2013. Recently it stopped getting a quality mobile signal. At the time we were experiencing those solar flares so I chalked it up to that being the reason. However it has not gotten any better. In fact, additional problems have begun to arise. One of which is my battery life. It has severely decreased. If I attempt to do anything above basic phone operations below 40% I run the chnace of having the phone shut itself down. And when I reboot it, I have 1, maybe 2% battery life remaining. Is the battery dying or is something else going on?
> ...


thanks duder. I'll look at what's running in the background. AT&amp;T is my provider. Not sure if that's a major contributor.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> thanks duder. I'll look at what's running in the background. AT&amp;T is my provider. Not sure if that's a major contributor.


Oh I thought you had VZ. I don't want to turn this into a knock AT&amp;T fest but that's one of the main reasons we dropped them. LadyFox and I both travel for work and we were consistently not getting good reception in major cities. I can understand for remote, less populated areas, but c'mon, major cities? Finally we got tired of paying a premium for sub-par service and switched to Verizon. Do they have have the best reception and coverage? Can't say for sure but they've worked for us so far in all the places we've traveled. Even works in Alaska and at high altitudes, right Bly?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been strongly considering dumping them for the V. This is yet another reason. To answer your first question, I bought the phone brand new.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

Tough to beat this price for a new battery: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Replacement-Battery-2600mAh/dp/B00BW0X892


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

wow. great call.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 26, 2014)

Careful with those cheap batteries. A lot of them are knockoffs and can result in a fire under your pillow.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Careful with those cheap batteries. A lot of them are knockoffs and can result in a fire under your pillow.




why is your cell phone under your pillow?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > Careful with those cheap batteries. A lot of them are knockoffs and can result in a fire under your pillow.
> ...


my thoughts too


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2014)

I would only buy a genuine replacement. Which is what I thought the battery was in the link I posted. If not, maybe try searching around a bit more. There are quite a few other options.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't ask me why you would sleep with your phone under your pillow, lol:

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Samsung-Galaxy-S4-catches-fire-under-the-pillow-of-a-13-year-old-girl_id58647

The link says it's official, but a lot of the reviews say it's a counterfeit :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Tough to beat this price for a new battery:  http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Replacement-Battery-2600mAh/dp/B00BW0X892


Ordered!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 30, 2014)

It's been a while since my Chromebook talk but I actually ordered one last weekend. It should arrive tomorrow sometime so in the next few days I'll give a review.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> It's been a while since my Chromebook talk but I actually ordered one last weekend. It should arrive tomorrow sometime so in the next few days I'll give a review.


Cool! Looking forward to the review.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 30, 2014)

Well is it windows 10 or windows IO? Cause I'd rather it be 10 for those of us that understand binary!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

10 as far as I can tell. Looks very slick too. Lots of performance enhancements as well.

http://gizmodo.com/windows-10-microsoft-skips-a-digit-with-latest-operati-1640805626


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows10? Blaa, whatever.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep. Skipping 9 and going straight to 10. And it appears they actually listened to all the complaints and frustrations with 8/8.1 and will be making some welcomed changes. And I also hear of the potential for a free upgrade to 10 for those who made the jump to 8/8.1. Now that would be a good move on their part.


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2014)

So is Windows not going to just be a big smartphone app anymore?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Supe said:


> So is Windows not going to just be a big smartphone app anymore?


Correct.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2014)

I was considering a windows phone.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I was considering a windows phone.


One of my good friends has one (he's also a developer) and it syncs real nice with his day to day activities between smart phone, tablet, and PC.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows 10 can be previewed already. There goes my weekend! :thumbs:

http://gizmodo.com/you-can-download-the-windows-10-preview-right-now-1641210307?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Building an ITX (small form-factor) PC for a local automotive shop to use as software hosting server. Case is really sleek looking with a small footprint. Looking forward to building it this weekend.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2014)

I will have you build me a HTPC eventually. I just need to stop hemmoraging car money, first. When I get the PS4, I will look at removing the door from the theater false wall and putting a rack in its place. It's been long overdue anyways, they're just really expensive and I haven't had the time to build one.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 2, 2014)

Had one night to play with the Chromebook but I think that I can give a review on it.

I personally bought the HP version on the Google Play Store.

The Chrome OS is like a full time Chrome Browser running when any of your "apps" are running. I know that Google will be changing the OS so it runs like an Android device eventually. For now, it seems to do what I need for it to do. Simply surf the web, type up something with Google Docs, print, and maybe watch a movie. It has a built in webcam, microphone, and speakers. It has only 16 Gb for a HD but two USB ports for external drives. I do get 100 Gb of online storage free for two years. I think that everyone gets like 5 Gb with their Google accounts though.

The Chromebook is very light and the size of one of those mini laptop with those Intel Atom processors. Like those mini-laptops, I can tell that it is not as powerful as my PC.

It might be personal preference, but if you need something a little more than a tablet but not as much as a PC, a Chromebook would work for you. For me, it does the trick.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> Had one night to play with the Chromebook but I think that I can give a review on it.
> 
> I personally bought the HP version on the Google Play Store.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link or can you post a quick snapshot of the specs? Just curious. Sounds like it will work out well for what you intended. That makes the purchase even better. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 2, 2014)

You can see it all here: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=chromebook_hp_11_whiteblue_wifi&amp;hl=en

Or here is just the specs:

Technical specifications





Screen
11.6" IPS display
60% color gamut
300 nit screen
176° wide viewing angle

Inputs
Chrome keyboard
Fine-tuned, clickable touchpad
VGA webcam

Ports
2 x USB 2.0
microUSB for charging and SlimPort® video out



Size
297 x 192 x 17.6 mm

Weight
2.3 lbs / 1.04 kg

CPU
Exynos 5250 GAIA Application Processor

Audio
Combined headphone/microphone jack
Digitally-tuned speakers with sound directed through the keyboard

Battery
Up to 6 hours of active use (30 Wh battery)*



Memory
2 GB DDR3 RAM
16 GB Solid State Drive**

Industrial Design
Magnesium skeleton for strength
Black or white with a choice of 4 accent colors
Silent, fanless design
No visible screws, vents, or speakers


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Building an ITX (small form-factor) PC for a local automotive shop to use as software hosting server. Case is really sleek looking with a small footprint. Looking forward to building it this weekend.




That's a sweet case. I wanted to go ITX with my gaming PC/HTPC build, but I couldn't find one that would fit my video card so I ended up with mATX instead.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Building an ITX (small form-factor) PC for a local automotive shop to use as software hosting server. Case is really sleek looking with a small footprint. Looking forward to building it this weekend.
> ...


Ya I might have to build another one for myself! LOL The motherboard I selected is pretty sweet too. Has on-board wireless-AC &amp; Bluetooth 4.0.

mATX is nice as well. Some cool mATX cases out there.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't get a cool case though. I got the cheapest functional case that would hold my video card and fit my media center, lol. It doesn't really matter though since the door's closed most of the time. I put it horizontally so it looks better than it did in this picture.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)

^ cool! Looks like that is a Corsair "Carbide" series case? I really like Corsair's case line-up and typically recommend them when building desktop PCs for people.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 3, 2014)

No, a lot cheaper than that, lol.

It was this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147166&amp;cm_re=rosewill_line_m-_-11-147-166-_-Product

It got really good reviews for a budget case and I think I only paid $25 for it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> No, a lot cheaper than that, lol.
> 
> It was this one:
> 
> ...


A yes, Rosewill, also typically pretty good quality. I've actually used that case before too. LOL Very similar to the Corsair equivalent and also similarly priced. $25 would be a steal.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 3, 2014)

got my new battery yesterday. Already seeing major battery life improvements. Good call again Fox


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Windows 10 can be previewed already. There goes my weekend! :thumbs:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/you-can-download-the-windows-10-preview-right-now-1641210307?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


Got Win10 installed on my media PC. Was able to upgrade directly from Win7 without any issues. Looks and runs great.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2014)

I have it leveled down to three options

1- Note 4

2- S5

3-HTC 8X

The third is only really there because I haven't completely ruled it out yet and am still considering it but not as serious as the other two. From my understanding though the "computer type" specs on the first two are pretty dang similar and I'm looking to confirm that. Ultimately when I go to the store in two weeks, it will only be a matter of which feels better in my hand I think. (although the S5 and it's talent with dealing with water is VERY appealing)

any input?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 16, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I have it leveled down to three options
> 
> 1- Note 4
> 
> ...


or doggie drool


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 16, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I have it leveled down to three options
> 
> 1- Note 4
> 
> ...




I would rule out #3 if you're used to Android. Between the Note and the S5, I think it's just a matter of preference. They are both very similar spec-wise, so do you want the big screen or the little screen?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Echo what Mets said. The Note probably tends to function more as a tablet with various features and settings. The S5 will function more like a phone (and has the waterproof spec). But check out how they fit in your hand. I'd also recommend looking at the HTC One (new M8) and the new Nexus that just came out. All excellent phones.

And word to the wise (as I'm sure you know), don't buy any extended warranties or additional accessories in the store. Look at them, but decline and purchase online. So much cheaper. Not sure what data plan you have now, but I don't see you needing more than a 4GB plan. If they try to up-sell you on that, again just decline and tell them you'll monitor your usage. HTH


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Echo what Mets said. The Note probably tends to function more as a tablet with various features and settings. The S5 will function more like a phone (and has the waterproof spec). But check out how they fit in your hand. I'd also recommend looking at the HTC One (new M8) and the new Nexus that just came out. All excellent phones.
> 
> And word to the wise (as I'm sure you know), don't buy any extended warranties or additional accessories in the store. Look at them, but decline and purchase online. So much cheaper. Not sure what data plan you have now, but I don't see you needing more than a 4GB plan. If they try to up-sell you on that, again just decline and tell them you'll monitor your usage. HTH




Thanks! (and our data plan is 18 GB but that's more than just the phone, although we seem to consistently be using about 12 to 14 each month so we'll probably see if we can downgrade it)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2014)

On a separate note, I hope "Loser" doesn't get his/her hands on this device:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/kickstarter-tor-security-anonabox-anonymous,27885.html#xtor=RSS-998



> The Anonabox is based on the *open source software Tor*, which encrypts all data flowing in and out of the user’s computer. This box will hide the user’s location and will also provide better performance than when using the Tor browser on the desktop.


LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not sure what data plan you have now, but I don't see you needing more than a 4GB plan.




I get by just fine with my 200 Mb data plan. It's all about how you monitor it.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what data plan you have now, but I don't see you needing more than a 4GB plan.
> ...




I beg to differ, I monitor it, I can tell you right now with just about a week left in the month we are at 10.192GB... however the majority of that data usage is on the hot spot not on either phone. I have to juggle that data plan with the satellite data allowance and ensure that we don't go over on either plan, so it's not uncommon for the Verizon to become our primary internet service sometimes.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what data plan you have now, but I don't see you needing more than a 4GB plan.
> ...




200 Mb? My son uses that alone watching his angry birds videos, lol. I consistently use at least 2gb's per month.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 16, 2014)

i still just use minutes


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 16, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




I have my phone set to connect to wifi as often as possible.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




I don't trust random networks... heck I won't even connect to our work network


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Echo what Mets said. The Note probably tends to function more as a tablet with various features and settings. The S5 will function more like a phone (and has the waterproof spec). But check out how they fit in your hand. I'd also recommend looking at the HTC One (new M8) and the new Nexus that just came out. All excellent phones.
> 
> And word to the wise (as I'm sure you know), don't buy any extended warranties or additional accessories in the store. Look at them, but decline and purchase online. So much cheaper. Not sure what data plan you have now, but I don't see you needing more than a 4GB plan. If they try to up-sell you on that, again just decline and tell them you'll monitor your usage. HTH


What do you think about the LG G3?


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2014)

Any idea why the GF's laptop has suddenly started showing a network printer as offline, when the other devices/PC's on the network can print to it just fine? I went in to everything I could think of, made sure it identified the network as a home network, made sure network discovery was on, I even tried turning it off and on again to no avail. Uninstalled the device hoping it would maybe pick it up the second time around, no dice.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


:facepalm: Hey if that works for ya. I think my inlaws even use more than that. 



FLBuff PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Echo what Mets said. The Note probably tends to function more as a tablet with various features and settings. The S5 will function more like a phone (and has the waterproof spec). But check out how they fit in your hand. I'd also recommend looking at the HTC One (new M8) and the new Nexus that just came out. All excellent phones.
> ...


That also looks like a sweet phone. Almost identical by spec comparison to the GS5.



Supe said:


> Any idea why the GF's laptop has suddenly started showing a network printer as offline, when the other devices/PC's on the network can print to it just fine? I went in to everything I could think of, made sure it identified the network as a home network, made sure network discovery was on, I even tried turning it off and on again to no avail. Uninstalled the device hoping it would maybe pick it up the second time around, no dice.


Need a bit more info on the printer, make/model etc. Also is this a Windows7 laptop? And how does it connect to your network, wired or wireless? If wireless, it might be a case of interfering channels where you could possible change the channel to something not as commonly used. In addition to that, you could also set the printer's IP in the DHCP table such that the IP doesn't keep changing every time you cycle power. I like doing this for the devices that are always connected to my network. Not only does it help me identify the device easier, but it minimizes the chance of addressing issues.

EDIT: If using Win7, perhaps try to configure the printer port differently. Go to the printer IP port (as an admin), configure ports, and uncheck SNMP Status Enabled. The possibly reboot and/or try reconnecting to the printer.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 22, 2014)

Fox, will buying a different antenna help boost the signal on my router? I just got the TMobile cellspot, which is a branded Asus TM-AC1900. The router is on the first floor in the middle of my house, but I'm at around -65dbm upstairs in my bedroom. I've tried moving the router a bit and messing with the antennas, but the wifi is still slow in my bedroom. Will 3rd party antennas help or does the router not have enough power?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2014)

The short answer, probably not. An antenna is basically just an extension of the transmit/receive amplifier circuit to help propagate the signal. If anything, the most noticeable improvement would come from using a larger/longer antenna which would make signal propagation easier. Another antenna that is of equal length might have lower impedance which would help some but probably wouldn't be noticeable in your overal dB gain.

How many antennas does the AC1900 utilize? Is it dual-band, and if so, are you using the 2.4 or 5GHz band to connect in the bedroom? This does sound like it might be a question of overall transmit power, type of antenna configuration, or both. Another option that you could explore would be to boost your transmit power (disclaimer!) by employing a 3rd party router firmware (i.e. tomato or dd-wrt). This will likely void your warranty and increasing transmit power will result in the unit operating at a higher temp. So you would want to do this in small increments so that you don't cause any IC failures.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 22, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> The short answer, probably not. An antenna is basically just an extension of the transmit/receive amplifier circuit to help propagate the signal. If anything, the most noticeable improvement would come from using a larger/longer antenna which would make signal propagation easier. Another antenna that is of equal length might have lower impedance which would help some but probably wouldn't be noticeable in your overal dB gain.
> 
> How many antennas does the AC1900 utilize? Is it dual-band, and if so, are you using the 2.4 or 5GHz band to connect in the bedroom? This does sound like it might be a question of overall transmit power, type of antenna configuration, or both. Another option that you could explore would be to boost your transmit power (disclaimer!) by employing a 3rd party router firmware (i.e. tomato or dd-wrt). This will likely void your warranty and increasing transmit power will result in the unit operating at a higher temp. So you would want to do this in small increments so that you don't cause any IC failures.




Three antennas, one for the 5GHz and two for the 2.4 band. I'm using the 2.4 band since the 5GHz doesn't seem to have as far a reach. I thought about doing that, but since I'm leasing the unit from T-Mobile (just a $25 deposit!) I figure I shouldn't mess with it too much. I'll also see if maybe putting it in the attic would give it a more central location and a stronger signal. I think we're going to be moving in June too so hopefully the new place won't have lead walls, lol. Thanks man.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2014)

^ you might also look a few of the more reputable repeaters. They are kind of hit or miss and can be a data transfer bottleneck, but it could be a low-cost temporary solution.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Not a bad deal for $19:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0RMG/ref=br_imp_ara-1?_encoding=UTF8&amp;nav_sdd=aps&amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&amp;pf_rd_r=1XGPC5QCARJNGC3AP7H9&amp;pf_rd_t=101&amp;pf_rd_p=1958529502&amp;pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not a bad deal for $19:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0RMG/ref=br_imp_ara-1?_encoding=UTF8&amp;nav_sdd=aps&amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&amp;pf_rd_r=1XGPC5QCARJNGC3AP7H9&amp;pf_rd_t=101&amp;pf_rd_p=1958529502&amp;pf_rd_i=507846


Yeah I'm tempted to get one but I already have the Chromecast and barely use it.


----------



## Supe (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm a bit torn. I tend to favor the Google products, but we use Amazon Instant Video and Prime Music quite a bit, and you can only get that oin the Amazon one. For $19, I think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Supe (Oct 28, 2014)

Ordered one, but sheesh, estimated delivery of December 24th! Oh well, intent is to give it to the GF as a x-mas gift, since she's always complaining about how we can't stream anything to the TV in the bedroom right now other than the DVR stuff.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 28, 2014)

Link says $39. Is this the same thing? Looks popular.


----------



## Supe (Oct 28, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Link says $39. Is this the same thing? Looks popular.




It's $19 for Prime members if you pre-order. Takes the $20 off at checkout.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)

Supe said:


> Ordered one, but sheesh, estimated delivery of December 24th! Oh well, intent is to give it to the GF as a x-mas gift, since she's always complaining about how we can't stream anything to the TV in the bedroom right now other than the DVR stuff.


Same here. I anticipate them improving the ship dates once they start rolling them out in Nov.


----------



## willsee (Nov 1, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Definitely headed in the right direction with the brand and the specs. But price seems a bit off. Then again I would never buy a laptop from Best Buy either.
> 
> For the same price, you can get an equivalent model that has a bit more punch in the graphics dept. (2GB GeForce Video Card) which AutoCAD will appreciate. I've heard of PowerSKM but never used it so I don't know what the system requirements are. If there are any graphic intense operations, again the supplemental graphics will come in handy. The i5 should be sufficient as will the 8GB of memory. Which can always be increased to 16GB I imagine. Not sure how well versed you are with drive imaging, but for a minimal cost adder, I'd also drop in a solid state drive (SSD). Something like the Samsung EVO 120GB. But first I would go to the ASUS website to see if either laptop has dual HDD bays. That would be ideal because you could have the SSD as your operating system drive and then a 2nd drive for storage. That's how I have my ASUS laptop set up and it is pretty slick. HTH.
> 
> EDIT: Laptops are definitely trending toward touchscreens, but if you are going to use it as a workstation, it really isn't practical. They do work pretty nice with Windows 8/8.1. But from my experience, more on the multi-media front (i.e. you won't be using a touchscreen in conjunction with a CAD program...LOL).




Just when I was about to buy this laptop it's out of stock. Can't seem to find any equivalent ASUS computers to this model, any other recommendations? Prefer 15" screen, running AutoCAD, $700 budget.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2014)

willsee said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely headed in the right direction with the brand and the specs. But price seems a bit off. Then again I would never buy a laptop from Best Buy either.
> ...


Ya laptop stock generally tends to move at a decent pace. How about this MSI laptop? Similar specs and within the budget you indicated. MSI tends to cater to the gaming community but from what I have read, make a quality product. Seems to get good reviews too. I myself have never owned/used an MSI machine but don't see any reason that I wouldn't. Have a look and see what you think. Let me know if you have further questions. I didn't pull up the mfr specs but hopefully the MSI model has 2 drive bays because I still stand by my recommendation of manually installing a SSD.


----------



## willsee (Nov 2, 2014)

That's actually the one I was looking at last night. Just didn't know anything about MSI. I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's a weird one for you. I have my PC hooked up to my receiver using HDMI from my video card (GTX770) for audio and video. Everything works great until I switch inputs or shut down my receiver. I tried switching to using optical out from my motherboard to the receiver and the problem goes away. The problem with that is that I can't get 5.1 from some games using the optical out.

Any thoughts on what could be causing this? The only way I know how to solve it is by restarting the computer, but that gets annoying since I don't have a remote to turn it on.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 3, 2014)

Is the computer power plugged into the same outlet as the receiver power?


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 3, 2014)

It is, everything is plugged into a surge protector.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

How old is the receiver? And can you configure either the HDMI and/or optical ports within the AVR? Some times the input isn't configured for the type of Dolby sound you want, in this case, 5.1. Also, have you updated your NVidia drivers lately?


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 3, 2014)

Not very old, I think it came out a couple years ago and I bought it last year. I'll check the drivers, but I always update when that geforce thing pops up. When the sound cuts out, the receiver says "decoder off" and I can't change it.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

Fox:

If I wanted a small form factor HTPC with the following attributes, how cheap could I get away with it?

-Wireless networking

-BluRay drive

-Decent media storage/sorting software for ripped DVD's/BluRays (have no desire to copy them, just store them on the HD. Software suggestions?)

-HDMI output

-Decent graphics package

Basically, wanting something I can access in the theater room with a wireless remote or mouse/keyboard combo that I can store movies/music on, but more importantly, play my Steam games on the big screen. Even better if its small enough to fit on a component rack. I don't have a TON of movies or music, so I don't think I'd have to get crazy with the storage. I will stream more than I will play from the HD.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

I just built a small form-factor ITX rig for a client similar to your requirements with the following specs:

• Silverstone RAVEN Series RVZ01B Black Reinforced plastic outer shell, steel body Mini-ITX Desktop PC Case

• ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard

• Intel Core i3-4130 Haswell Dual-Core 3.4GHz LGA 1150 54W CPU Intel HD Graphics 4400 BX80646I34130

• G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK

• Silverstone 12.7 mm SATA Interface Slot Load 8X (BLK) CD/DVD RW Drive SATA 3.0 Gb-s Optical Drv SOD02B

• Samsung 840 EVO MZ-7TE500BW 2.5" 500GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

• Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX12V SLI CrossFire 80+ GOLD Cert Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

• Silverstone NT07-115X Super Slim Profile CPU Cooler LGA 1156/1155/1150 Intel LGA115X

This utilized the Haswell on-chip video graphics which is decent for minimal graphics processing. However this could certainly be beefed up as needed. Total cost (tax/labor not included) was about $915. Runs great and has wireless AC/N/B/G in addition to BT 4.0. Pretty slick.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

Anything there that can be whittled down for the budget-conscious consumer? Thanks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Supe said:


> Anything there that can be whittled down for the budget-conscious consumer? Thanks.


Could probably get it down around $700. Maybe lower with some ebay auction-watching. Could also load Linux instead of 8.1 and save another $100. But really all the parts listed are the bare necessity. Might axe the optical drive and go with a lower-cost external solution.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

Fox,

General annoyance with Chrome on my work PC lately. When I visit Facebook, for some reason a random selection of pictures just won't load. About 60% load right away, but the rest stay blank. If I leave it for a minute a few of the blanks will load, but then the rest come up with that typical icon indicating the pic won't load (blocked, bad link, etc). If I close Chrome and come back in an hour or so, sometimes everything loads like nothing was wrong, other times a different 60% load, and a few times the same pics don't load. It's really weird when someone uploads multiple pics because some will load and others wont. Same post, same user, same source, just some load and others dont. When Chrome does this, I can then go to the ESPN website and I will only get a partial page there. When FB loads properly, ESPN will too. None of the other sites seem effected (EB.com, MSN, Camaro5.com, etc). I've tried clearing the cache, restarting the computer, restarting chrome and every combo of the 3, but the problem persists. Chrome on my phone does not have the same problem, nor do I have the issue with Chrome at home. I should also mention that once the picture refuses to load in the main feed, it won't load if I go to that person's page or check through a group list.

And I can't seem to get the Adobe reader to update either. I get the standard error: Adobe Reader was blocked because it is out of date, "Update plug-in...", "Run this time". I've tried updating it and that won't update.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well just got a call from one of my larger business clients that they were infected by the CryptoLocker virus. Which is in essence, a form of ransom for encrypted files (aka ransomware). Pay $$$ and we will give you the decryption for the affected files. Each week the ransom increases by $500. [email protected] No way at this point to break the encryption on your own. The only good way to protect against it, is to make sure you're performing regular data back-ups folks. If anyone would like to know more, I can provide some info/recommendations for back-up intervals and corresponding utilities. I make monthly back-ups to my server which is encrypted and runs Linux. :210:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2014)

Can you give me a quick once over on the HP Stream 7? Looking for a cheap tablet for my 7 year old that is able to play music and stream Netflix on (Xmas present for her).

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/HP-Stream-7-Signature-Edition-Tablet/productID.308781500


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 11, 2014)

Another good way to prevent cryptolocker is to setup some group policies to prevent the executable from running in the first place.

Sure, it can be painful to open zip files or most program installs, but it makes you THINK about what you are running.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Another good way to prevent cryptolocker is to setup some group policies to prevent the executable from running in the first place.
> 
> Sure, it can be painful to open zip files or most program installs, but it makes you THINK about what you are running.


Yep. Some group policy changes and a few registry edits tends to do the trick.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well just got a call from one of my larger business clients that they were infected by the CryptoLocker virus. Which is in essence, a form of ransom for encrypted files (aka ransomware). Pay $$$ and we will give you the decryption for the affected files. Each week the ransom increases by $500. [email protected] No way at this point to break the encryption on your own. The only good way to protect against it, is to make sure you're performing regular data back-ups folks. If anyone would like to know more, I can provide some info/recommendations for back-up intervals and corresponding utilities. I make monthly back-ups to my server which is encrypted and runs Linux. :210:


I know first hand how bad these types of viruses work. We had to pay 2 ransoms, one of the codes that we received didn't work, we lost a bunch of data, and didn't get to ask for the right password because the Russians stopped responding...

All because one of our employees who pays the UPS bills opened an email and our backups were corrupted before it was caught. (We now keep more backups) Should have never happened but it did.

Bad.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 12, 2014)

Didn't they figure out how to decrypt cryptolocker? Or did the bastards create a new way to do it?

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28661463


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

wow. I've never heard of cryptolocker. Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

What are Fox's holiday recommendation for tablets with attachable keyboards?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well just got a call from one of my larger business clients that they were infected by the CryptoLocker virus. Which is in essence, a form of ransom for encrypted files (aka ransomware). Pay $$$ and we will give you the decryption for the affected files. Each week the ransom increases by $500. [email protected] No way at this point to break the encryption on your own. The only good way to protect against it, is to make sure you're performing regular data back-ups folks. If anyone would like to know more, I can provide some info/recommendations for back-up intervals and corresponding utilities. I make monthly back-ups to my server which is encrypted and runs Linux. :210:
> ...


Yep. Based on what I've read, the infectious files are disguised as PDFs. Very clever because how often do we all use PDFs? About every day. LOL



MetsFan said:


> Didn't they figure out how to decrypt cryptolocker? Or did the bastards create a new way to do it?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28661463


Only if you were one of those 500,000 that were initially affected. v2.0 is now alive and well, unfortunately.



csb said:


> What are Fox's holiday recommendation for tablets with attachable keyboards?


ASUS Transformer or MS Surface. Look for deals where they come bundled w/ MS Office.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Fox,
> 
> General annoyance with Chrome on my work PC lately. When I visit Facebook, for some reason a random selection of pictures just won't load. About 60% load right away, but the rest stay blank. If I leave it for a minute a few of the blanks will load, but then the rest come up with that typical icon indicating the pic won't load (blocked, bad link, etc). If I close Chrome and come back in an hour or so, sometimes everything loads like nothing was wrong, other times a different 60% load, and a few times the same pics don't load. It's really weird when someone uploads multiple pics because some will load and others wont. Same post, same user, same source, just some load and others dont. When Chrome does this, I can then go to the ESPN website and I will only get a partial page there. When FB loads properly, ESPN will too. None of the other sites seem effected (EB.com, MSN, Camaro5.com, etc). I've tried clearing the cache, restarting the computer, restarting chrome and every combo of the 3, but the problem persists. Chrome on my phone does not have the same problem, nor do I have the issue with Chrome at home. I should also mention that once the picture refuses to load in the main feed, it won't load if I go to that person's page or check through a group list.
> 
> And I can't seem to get the Adobe reader to update either. I get the standard error: Adobe Reader was blocked because it is out of date, "Update plug-in...", "Run this time". I've tried updating it and that won't update.


This sounds very reminiscent of an issue with UAC security settings. Especially since this is a work computer. I assume Chrome, Flash player, and Java are all up to date and that no other previous versions exist on the PC (Java is notorious for this). It would be interesting to test a non-work PC on your work network to see if it exhibits the same symptoms.

For Adobe reader, I'd uninstall completely and re-install the latest version. Sounds like a botched original install.



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Can you give me a quick once over on the HP Stream 7? Looking for a cheap tablet for my 7 year old that is able to play music and stream Netflix on (Xmas present for her).
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/HP-Stream-7-Signature-Edition-Tablet/productID.308781500


Wow, tough to beat that price. Sounds perfect for a "kids tablet" given the low end specs and low price tag. However, my one observation would be the system memory. Trying to run a full version of Win8.1 with only 1GB of system RAM seems futile to me. I'd suggest trying to find something that runs Android with those specs. Would be more immune to any malware too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks fox. I found a Kurio Xtreme for the same price and it seems to be a bit better for the kiddos. It's designed for kids, but it's a full Android OS that has "Mommy mode" that allows the adults to use the full system.

I'll look into making sure the Java, Flash, and Chrome are up to date. Not much I can do about the Adobe since it insists on Admin rights for any install.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

It appears Chrome was not up to date, but I'm checking the rest of the soft ware while I'm at it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

I just tried updating Adobe Reader again and it gives me the pop-up:

View attachment 6882


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> soSucks!are




LOL...I guess F. T. W. now gets autocorrected to Sucks!


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 12, 2014)

how much bandwidth would spamming this site take up?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I just tried updating Adobe Reader again and it gives me the pop-up:


Are you allowed to install things? If so, try removing Adobe using Revo Uninstaller. That will brute force the uninstall, regardless of any errors Windows throws at it.



engineergurl said:


> how much bandwidth would spamming this site take up?


That's classified. :Chris:


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > how much bandwidth would spamming this site take up?
> ...


well, in that case, how am I supposed to know if I'm triggering the alarms over at IT? lol, you're supposed to be on my side


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried updating Adobe Reader again and it gives me the pop-up:
> ...


I am not allowed to install anything (including most updates), yet somehow I could still install Chrome :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...


Wow that's weird. Sounds like your hands are tied in most respects. Is it even worth bringing up the issue to IT?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


LOL. Well EB uses next to nothing. I doubt your the cause of any of these supposed "alarms". But if you're really curious, download this if you want to see how much bandwidth you are truly using. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

We're stuck in a bit of a pickle when it comes to internet browsers. We use Oracle for our project controls department, and unfortunately the company had a packaged version custom built for us a few years ago that apparently isn't supported with any Internet Explorer later than 8, so we're forced to use IE8 because we can't upgrade (it works fine on Chrome btw). We all know IE8 isn't supported with most of the rest of the interwebs (including our online document control database and our quality control monitoring website). IT refuses to pay for our Oracle program to be updated, and they also don't like any other browser because they can't control them. We can have Chrome on our computers, but IT refuses to provide any support for it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2014)

Alright KF, I'm looking at replacing my router and I'm looking at ac vs n. What do you think about the TP-LINK Archer c7? It's an affordable ac router with pretty good reviews. There's a refurbished Asus ac router on Newegg for around the same price, the RT-AC66R, but I'm not familiar enough with routers to know what would be best. Thoughts?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2014)

I think you will regret not buying an ac compatible router unless you plan on buying another one in the next couple years. You may not need the speed now, but you probably will in the near future.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Rule #1. No refurbs in my experience.

And you can't go wrong with ASUS in my opinion. 

Agree with Wil....go with the new tech AC over N. Will be better suited for "future-proofing".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is kind of cool: Dropcam Pro. A bit pricey though. Would be a pretty fun tech toy though.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Rule #1. No refurbs in my experience.
> 
> And you can't go wrong with ASUS in my opinion.
> 
> Agree with Wil....go with the new tech AC over N. Will be better suited for "future-proofing".


But the Asus is the refurb... How do you feel about TP-LINK as a brand? Both routers have external antennas which I want. It seems our current router with only internal antennas doesn't have very good range. I definitely think I'm going to go with ac since we already have phones that support it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Rule #1. No refurbs in my experience.
> ...


My preference would be ASUS but not a refurb. Don't have much experience with TP-Link routers so I can't speak to its functionality or reliability. And +1 for external routers. If I were to upgrade from my existing Linksys dual band, I'd be getting this bad boy!

ASUS RT-AC87U


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to keep my eyes open for a good deal on an Asus, but that one you posted is way out of my price range! $260??!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, I ended up with this bad boy. It went on sale on Amazon and I couldn't pass it up. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2014)

^ excellent choice! :thumbs: You won't be disappointed.

I believe that model also allows you to tether your smartphone data connection and broadcast that in the event your regular internet service goes down.


----------



## willsee (Dec 11, 2014)

I purchased the MSI laptop recommended and it was working fine for a month. I downloaded Draftsight and since then I'm now stuck in an endless loop of BSOD hell (windows 8.1 variety). I've wrote down over 25 different errors and going online everyone recommends clean install, but I wasn't given a copy of windows with my purchase. Didn't know if anyone has ever seen this issue before.

Sometimes I can get to startup and login and I will get a BSOD within 15 seconds of logging in. Most of the time I don't even make it to start up it just gives a BSOD with different errors. Tried System Restore, System Refresh, Safe Mode, Command Prompt, and all give a BSOD.

The following are just some of the errors I've seen:
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
ntoskrnl.exe 0xc0000221
KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
BAD_POOL_HEADER
IO1_INITILIZATION_FAIL
iaStorV.sys 0xc0000221
tcpip.sys
system_service_exception
cubda.sys
winload.efi
SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Not worth it to troubleshoot in my opinion. You don't need a copy of windows any longer. They are all hosted online. Sounds like it would be ideal for you to do a clean install which would also remove all the bloatware.

http://www.howtogeek.com/186775/how-to-download-windows-7-8-and-8.1-installation-media-legally/


----------



## willsee (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah I'd rather just do that. Nothing TOO critical that I would lose.

MSI said to send it to them which I really don't want to do.

Now I just have to find the product key.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 12, 2014)

^Should be on a sticker on the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## willsee (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not or under the battery

hopefully it's in the papers at home

reading online it's also in the bios but windows won't stay on long enough to install a program without getting a bsod....sometimes I can get to a command prompt on startup so maybe putting a program on a thumb drive and going from there


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 12, 2014)

willsee said:


> It's not or under the battery
> 
> hopefully it's in the papers at home
> 
> reading online it's also in the bios but windows won't stay on long enough to install a program without getting a bsod....sometimes I can get to a command prompt on startup so maybe putting a program on a thumb drive and going from there




You don't need to boot into windows to get into the BIOS. You have to push a key as soon as it starts up. I think for most computers, it's F2, but it varies. You have to act fast though. I usually push the power on button and start mashing F2 and F8 (I can't remember which one it is for my PC).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2014)

willsee said:


> Yeah I'd rather just do that. Nothing TOO critical that I would lose.
> 
> MSI said to send it to them which I really don't want to do.
> 
> Now I just have to find the product key.





mudpuppy said:


> ^Should be on a sticker on the bottom of the laptop.




Product keys are easier to work with now too in that you don't need a hard copy of it. It's actually now tied to the BIOS/UEFI system of the main board. The windows installation will detect the key and you won't even have to enter it. F2 or DEL should get you into the UEFI. F12 would most likely bring up a boot menu for you to select which boot device you wanted to use. I'd also recommend wiping the drive first rather than just installing over the old. That might leave remnants of the old system behind. A quick and dirty method would be to just delete the main partition(s).


----------



## willsee (Dec 13, 2014)

Alright downloaded the file to a thumb drive from the link fox sent

Delete all partitions so only one remaining is drive 0 unallocated space

goes to install...bsod


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2014)

willsee said:


> Alright downloaded the file to a thumb drive from the link fox sent
> 
> Delete all partitions so only one remaining is drive 0 unallocated space
> 
> goes to install...bsod


Which one did you download? 8.1 64-bit? At what point does the BSOD occur? Did the hard drive go bad? Did you purchase a secondary SSD? If so, which do you have set up as your primary? If you have 2 drives installed, pull the non-primary one just until this gets resolved. We might need to run memory check too as there's only a few things that can cause a BSOD before an OS is even loaded into memory. The number of causes increases if the BSOD occurs while Windows is running.


----------



## willsee (Dec 13, 2014)

8.1 64bit

Only one hard drive that came with the system (750GB)

Getting files ready for installation at 63% - BAD_Pool_header just now

Getting files ready for installation at 2% - ntfs_file_system (ntfs.sys)

Stopped a splash screen - held the power button to reset

Not even to the windows start up - tcpip.sys missing or contains errors - press enter to try again, f8 for startup settings, esc for uefi firmware settings. Pressed Enter

Finished the install and was doing a 10s to reboot then - IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, restarted with BCD files is missing some required information

Unexpected Kernal Mode Trap


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hmm....can you enter the UEFI (i.e. BIOS) firmware settings? If so, I would suggest navigating to the menu item where you can reset all defaults. If there's a "memory check" feature, give that a run otherwise we can try memtest. Or if you feel comfortable enough opening it up, we could try to isolate the problem by removing one of the memory chips then attempting the install. If another BSOD, then remove the other and replace with the 1st one you took out to see if one of the chips are bad. Unlikely that both are bad. If there is some onboard memory (directly soldered), just take both chips out altogether.


----------



## willsee (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes I can typically get to the bios.

Didn't see anything there about a memory check but there are lots of options there I'm not familiar with either.

I didn't want to open the case up since I believe that voids the warranty.

I can also typically get to the command prompt as well with the x:/ drive


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, opening the standard component cover shouldn't void any warranties because that is where you would install more memory and/or another hard drive. It's usually only 1 or 2 screws that will release the cover. Page 3-23 of the user manual shows which compartments house the different upgradeable components. But if you aren't comfortable doing that, it's understandable.

Based on what you've indicated so far, I would put my money on memory failure. Especially because you're seeing an error at or before system POST. Meaning something isn't passing a successful hardware check. If you really don't want to muck around with removing memory chips (although MSI makes it really user-friendly), then the next best test would be download and run MemTest86. 2 or 3 successful passes on each chip would be a safe bet that a chip is good. A bad chip will be pretty evident.


----------



## willsee (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for helping me out.

I ended up just deciding to send it back since it's under warranty still. I got to the part where I had the back panel removed (minus the last screw, under the voided warranty sticker if removed) and just looked up how much memory would be to replace it and saw it is still cheaper to send it back then it would be to buy replacement memory.

At least now i learned how to do a clean install of windows so this time when I get it back I can go ahead and do that. Also read online to install new drivers for everything something about the drivers pre-loaded are generic windows and may or may not work with the laptop.

Again thank you for your time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

willsee said:


> Thank you so much for helping me out.
> 
> I ended up just deciding to send it back since it's under warranty still. I got to the part where I had the back panel removed (minus the last screw, under the voided warranty sticker if removed) and just looked up how much memory would be to replace it and saw it is still cheaper to send it back then it would be to buy replacement memory.
> 
> ...


No problem. Happy to help out as it is my 2nd job. 

As for the warranty, that's probably best. I'm still a bit confused at where this void warranty sticker was. Not that I don't believe you but I've just not seen any sort of warranty stickers on high end machines because they are configured to be upgraded, over-clocked, tweaked, etc. But no matter now. Had you narrowed down the which memory stick was faulty, you would not have needed to replace it yourself. MSI theoretically would have just sent you another memory chip while you would have been able to keep and use the laptop with reduced memory.

, e

With pre-loaded Windows, again it depends on the manufacturer. Some of the higher-end vendors (i.e. ASUS, MSI, etc.) actually take time to get the correct and most recent drivers. However, they still generally include bloatware which is annoying. A clean install just to get rid of that stuff is worth it in my opinion. And after that, it's not too difficult to grab the latest drivers from the retailer's website. Everything except the video driver. That I would download from the manufacturer (i.e. AMD, NVidia, etc) vs. the retailer. Usually those are even more current. Good luck!


----------



## willsee (Dec 15, 2014)

On the graphic you sent on box #5, outside that box top right is another screw that has a sticker placed over it. Say warranty voided if removed, but going online no one said they had an issue with MSI honoring the warranty for removing that sticker to upgrade RAM and replace the hard drive, I just didn't want to risk it.

Maybe I'll call them this evening and ask them about sending me a new memory stick and getting it verified from them that I can open it up without voiding the warranty.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2014)

KF! Any recommendations on either a laptop or desktop for an 8 year old?

Criteria:

-PC or laptop with display &lt;$400 (would PREFER a desktop)

-Wireless Card

-Most it will likely be used for is internet videos/flash games and MS Word

Vague, I know, but I can't figure out where to draw the line between total piece of crap and does everything an 8 year old needs it to do?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> KF! Any recommendations on either a laptop or desktop for an 8 year old?
> 
> Criteria:
> 
> ...


Ha, I actually just recommended a few to a co-worker with similar criteria. Like I sent him the recommendations via email today. Below are some of the models I was looking at. Of course I'd be partial to the ASUS machine(s). All have equivalent specs. I would try to maintain no less than 4GB of memory, a 2.5GHz CPU or higher (preferably a 4th gen. Intel i-series), and probably a 500GB+ hard disk. SSD would be better but will obviously drive the cost up. As for Wi-Fi, you can just add a small USB adapter to get wireless connectivity.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220743


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220744

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G1E31296

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883156230


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome, thanks! Hopefully today's USB wifi adapters are better than they used to be...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> Awesome, thanks! Hopefully today's USB wifi adapters are better than they used to be...


No prob. They have gotten better IMO. I believe I recommended this to clients in the past. However, I'm sure any of those desktops will have spare expansion slots where you could add an internal card just as well. Perhaps even one with dual functionality as Wi-Fi and Bluetooth.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 26, 2014)

Fox,

My 9 year old, home built, desktop computer has decided that it doesn't want to boot anymore. Should I troubleshoot and try to fix it, or buy a new computer?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 26, 2014)

9 years???? That's a good run man. Time to cut the losses and re-build. Potentially keep the case but even those are very reasonable these days.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 26, 2014)

I think I'm going to go with a prebuilt linux machine this time. I don't have the time to do it myself.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 26, 2014)

You could always get the Fox to quote you what you need then just do the actual buying. Or you don't have time to do the building either? I could also assist with that. Up to you.

Depends on what you want to do with it. Not a fan of Linux machines for anything other than server/sharing duties due to compatibility issues.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a full time Linux user on my desktop and laptop.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do to replace the desktop. I use if for web browsing, word processing, and after I pass the PE (hopefully in april 2015), some light gaming and perhaps some video editing from my mini DVI camera. I'll PM you if I have any specific questions.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 27, 2014)

So I cleared the bios and the computer booted. I'll back up my shit tonight. Now the question is should I still buy a new computer?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok jedi master. I have a 5 yr old desktop computer that I haven't used in 4 years but planning to get it back up and running. I do think remember the specs on it, but I know for sure that the operating system is xp. Now, I just bought a 32" led LG TV (model 32lb520b) for my kids to use for movies and the Xbox console. Then I had a brilliant idea to hook up the desktop to it and make it kind of a multimedia area. The TV has a vga port, but is labeled "service only". I attempted to hook up the vga cable to it but it does recognize the computer so I'm pretty sure it's not an input port. So I'm sure that I will need a new video card to utilize the home ports as a monitor.

First question is, what is the purpose of a "service only" post?

Second is, what video card do you suggest, knowing that I would be using it for any kind of gaming? Or, is there an adapter to go from vga to hdmi that can buy? I just thought of that last part as I was typing this.

Ultimately the computer is intended to be the family computer with the basic functions for us as well as the kids. I'm sure I'll need to upgrade xp since it's no longer suggested by Microsoft. I will also need to get a wireless network card unless I decide to run about 50 ft of network cable through my crawl space.

So, please I'm all ears to your thoughts oh wise one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> So I cleared the bios and the computer booted. I'll back up my shit tonight. Now the question is should I still buy a new computer?


I would still definitely consider upgrading. A lot of great options out there lately for budget builds. Could probably be done at a bare minimum for $200 or less.



NJmike PE said:


> Ok jedi master. I have a 5 yr old desktop computer that I haven't used in 4 years but planning to get it back up and running. I do think remember the specs on it, but I know for sure that the operating system is xp. Now, I just bought a 32" led LG TV (model 32lb520b) for my kids to use for movies and the Xbox console. Then I had a brilliant idea to hook up the desktop to it and make it kind of a multimedia area. The TV has a vga port, but is labeled "service only". I attempted to hook up the vga cable to it but it does recognize the computer so I'm pretty sure it's not an input port. So I'm sure that I will need a new video card to utilize the home ports as a monitor.
> 
> First question is, what is the purpose of a "service only" post? *Service only ports are typically for manufacturer repairs and/or firmware updates. I'm guessing it is labeled as service only since it it is a video output vs. an input. In which case I imagine that particular model utilizes some type of hand-held programming module where it needs to get system/diagnostic info from the TV in the event the main screen were inoperable.*
> 
> ...


See my responses.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2015)

iwire said:


> Under $400 if possible
> 
> Rosewill REDBONE U3 ATX Mid Tower Case
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure what advice you're seeking. Are you asking if the hardware listed is acceptable? You didn't include any prices so I'm not certain if the hardware meets your $400 budget either. A gaming machine (even low-end) is going to be tough on a $400 budget (but doable w/ certain exceptions). At the same time you're going to want something that is reliable so you don't end up having to replace anything a year from now. Which would be counter-productive with regard to your budget. If you want, I can list some hardware w/ pricing to see how it measures up to your budget. In my experience, $500-600 is really the sweet spot today for a low-end desktop gaming rig. And provides plenty of opportunity for future upgrades.


----------



## iwire (Feb 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Under $400 if possible
> ...


Sorry didn't include the pricing...

with this setup it's about $456 (after taxes)

FX 6300 CPU - $89.99 (microcenter)

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P MOBO - $34.99 (combo deal with CPU)

Crucial Ballistix Sport (2) 4G - $60.99 (newegg)

Sapphire Radeon R9 270x -$159.99 (microcenter)

EVGA 500 B 80 PLus Bronze 500W $29.99 (newegg)

Thermaltake v3 case - $19.99 (microcenter)

I have SSD laying around. I might swap a different video card


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2015)

The SSD will go a long way to increasing performance so I recommend that be your main operating system drive. 2 primary components that really make or break a gaming machine, the CPU and the video card. Any chance there are CPU/Mobo combo w/ an Intel i3? What kind of warranty comes with that EVGA power supply? One thing I've learned quite well is to not cheap out on a power supply and to ensure it has a good warranty. I typically go with CoolerMaster or Corsair supplies.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

I hate Windows.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 13, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I hate Windows.


So, your one of those! Interior cubicle, no sunlight, pale complexion...


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

blybrook PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Windows.
> ...


It's too cold out now anyway.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I hate Windows.


Spoken like a true novice user. 

I will out-benchmark your Linux/Mac any day of the week. :210:


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm ok with most PC's running Windows and therefore, most viruses attacking windows. Just leave me and my Linux computer out of it.

(and my work computer is clean)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Very well.

Although I can't recall the last time I had a PC infection on any of the 5 PCs running at home since I first started using Win7.  One is now running 8.1 and my media PC is running Win10.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2015)

Got a recommendation for a dirt cheap (&lt;$300) laptop for use solely as a wifi internet/email computer (TWC Everyday low price for ISP).

Looking at a Motorola SBG6580 as modem/router.

Thoughts?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Got a recommendation for a dirt cheap (&lt;$300) laptop for use solely as a wifi internet/email computer (TWC Everyday low price for ISP).
> 
> Looking at a Motorola SBG6580 as modem/router.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds like a good setup. I do like the Moto SB modems and currently run one of the more elite models at home. And as much as I despise their business practices and lack of customer support, TWC is generally unmatched with respect to UL/DL speeds (not counting Google fiber). Good to hear from you CW.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 25, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Got a recommendation for a dirt cheap (&lt;$300) laptop for use solely as a wifi internet/email computer (TWC Everyday low price for ISP).
> ...




Any recommendations for a cheap laptop? (Sorry, I didn't phrase the original question well).

I'm still around and still reading, but I've cut posting waaaaaay down across the interwebz.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 25, 2015)

Cap'n. glad to see you posting here again. Get that cheap laptop and get back in the EB game.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2015)

Any thoughts on the Surface Pro? My sister is a teacher and is looking for one to replace her antiquated laptop, and really wants the tablet/laptop functionality.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Ya it sounded like you had already been given a recommendation for a laptop. You're going to be hard pressed to find a laptop for &lt;$300 unless you try your luck at something used. Generally the base for bare min. specs is right around $400. Otherwise you are looking at a "netbook" which I would highly advise against. Another option if that is your price range would be a tablet with a detachable/remote keyboard and maybe a monitor as well. But even then your cost savings won't be that substantial. I just made some recommendations (in order of preference) for another friend who was on a pretty tight budget. Take a look and see if you have any further questions.

[SIZE=11pt]1. [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9623345&amp;CatId=4935[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]2. [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9126288&amp;CatId=4935[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]3. [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]http://www.amazon.com/HP-350-G1-Performance-Professional/dp/B00Q3J64EI/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1426708252&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=hp+350+g1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]4. [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]http://www.amazon.com/HP-K4L54UT-Notebook-Graphics-Professional/dp/B00PG80KT2/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1426708252&amp;sr=1-2&amp;keywords=hp+350+g1[/SIZE]



Supe said:


> Any thoughts on the Surface Pro? My sister is a teacher and is looking for one to replace her antiquated laptop, and really wants the tablet/laptop functionality.


If it's the 3rd generation, they are rock solid. Great specs, functionality and of course, portability. The detachable keyboard is slick and the HDMI output port is awesome for connection to an external monitor/TV/projector.


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2015)

10-4, thanks!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




I'll have a look, thanks.

I figure office Depot/Max or Best Buy might also have a 'limited supply' promo for the sub $300 price.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2015)

Big thanks to KF for at least answering my texts last night about my crappy wifi. Managed to get it worked out through pure dumb luck, but KF certainly helped point me in the right direction!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2015)

Any printer recommendations?

Other than "use the one at work."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2015)

LOL.

Canon has always been my go-to brand. Both on print quality and overall ink consumption. I've never owned a bad Canon printer. I'm also a fan of the multi-function network style printers (as opposed to directly connected to a PC). If you have any in mind, post a link and I can take a look.


----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2015)

This one stood out to me http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOSGIZC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&amp;colid=3AULY979CJ7I3&amp;coliid=IE7HDM6D3DLW4&amp;psc=1 so I'm glad you said Canon. The ink thing looks excellent.

I have a Windows 8 computer, which makes one of my HP printers (an old workhorse I got for free) obsolete and the other HP printer I have just won't talk to any of the computers in the house anymore, plus USB was clunky as heck.

All I want to do is print text. I have no interest in at home photo printing.

Thank you!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought a cheap laser printer 11 years ago and love it. I don't print a lot and when I had an ink printer the cartridges would dry out before I'd printed more than a few sheets. So I was wasting a lot of money on ink. In 11 years I've replaced the toner cartridge once, to the tune of $40. Much much much cheaper than all the ink I would have bought in the mean time.

The only down side for me is it's not color.


----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2015)

Ooh, that might be the way to go. There's not a ton we're printing in color. My friend has a laser printer and she loves it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Laser printers do rock if you can find one that's affordable. Another downside though is if something malfunctions internally, parts/repair can be costly.



csb said:


> This one stood out to me http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOSGIZC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&amp;colid=3AULY979CJ7I3&amp;coliid=IE7HDM6D3DLW4&amp;psc=1 so I'm glad you said Canon. The ink thing looks excellent.
> 
> I have a Windows 8 computer, which makes one of my HP printers (an old workhorse I got for free) obsolete and the other HP printer I have just won't talk to any of the computers in the house anymore, plus USB was clunky as heck.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good one. But if you don't print photos, perhaps a laser printer is a better option. I really only print photos for when the parents/grandparents come over of if we get a nice frame from a vacation or something. Also, having a scanner at home is a must for me for grad school (and when LadyFox was in grad school).



mudpuppy said:


> I bought a cheap laser printer 11 years ago and love it. I don't print a lot and when I had an ink printer the cartridges would dry out before I'd printed more than a few sheets. So I was wasting a lot of money on ink. In 11 years I've replaced the toner cartridge once, to the tune of $40. Much much much cheaper than all the ink I would have bought in the mean time.
> The only down side for me is it's not color.


Again this depends. Before grad school when we barely printed anything, I never had any of the canon cartridges dry up. Which is why I didn't mind paying more of a premium for the Canon brand. I can replace all the ink cartridges in my printer for $15 or less. Just have to know where to look.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 21, 2015)

Another +1 for laser printers. I've had a Brother Wi-Fi laser printer for about 5 years now, and I just had to replace the original toner cartridge (which typically ship with less toner than replacement cartridges) last month. For infrequent printing, it can't be beat...ink dries out, but toner doesn't.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 21, 2015)

The printer I had with the cartridges that seemed to keep going bad was a Canon, but it was from 1996 so things have probably changed since then.


----------



## csb (Apr 21, 2015)

Nothing has changed since 1996. NOTHING.

Thanks for the input, everyone!


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2015)

I grabbed a Canon MP495 some time ago. Super el-cheapo printer/scanner with wifi. POS. Chugs ink like I chug beer. It's a shame, because I am also a Canon fan. I think my next go-around will be a color laser that can print 11x17.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought an HP wifi copier/scanner/printer from BJs for &lt;$100. It suits my needs pretty well. It will cycle itself periodically to keep the ink print heads from getting dried out. Figured for the money, WTH. I really can't complain about it. It will also act like a fax machine, but no one faxes anymore. You can get the photo ink cartridges and paper and do photos as well.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Another +1 for laser printers. I've had a Brother Wi-Fi laser printer for about 5 years now, and I just had to replace the original toner cartridge (which typically ship with less toner than replacement cartridges) last month. For infrequent printing, it can't be beat...ink dries out, but toner doesn't.


Is it color? Also curious if you can print photos with it.



Supe said:


> I grabbed a Canon MP495 some time ago. Super el-cheapo printer/scanner with wifi. POS. Chugs ink like I chug beer. It's a shame, because I am also a Canon fan. I think my next go-around will be a color laser that can print 11x17.


Yes Canon has it's share of duds. But you also have to read reviews.


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2015)

No, I HAD to grab whatever was within arm's reach at WalMart when I needed to print out some legal docs late one evening when my old Epson took a dump!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 21, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Another +1 for laser printers. I've had a Brother Wi-Fi laser printer for about 5 years now, and I just had to replace the original toner cartridge (which typically ship with less toner than replacement cartridges) last month. For infrequent printing, it can't be beat...ink dries out, but toner doesn't.
> ...




No...B&amp;W. I assume it would print photos as long as you didn't need them in color.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 25, 2015)

KF... I went with the Note 4


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> KF... I went with the Note 4


Nice! How do you like it? I got LadyFox the Galaxy Tab S (8.4") for her b-day. She really likes it.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 27, 2015)

It's big but not heavy. Screen resolution is amazing and because I have one of the new Sim cards I get MUCH better signal at the house.


----------



## engineergurl (May 13, 2015)

Okay, I got another new phone... same thing but hopefully this one isn't defective.. the guy in Verizon even got annoyed when he was doing the factory reset on the first one and it kept shutting off on him, I was like "yeah, cyclic reboot for two days straight sucks a$$"

I swear electronics hate me.


----------



## csb (May 20, 2015)

KF...I continue to print at work.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2015)

csb said:


> KF...I continue to print at work.


Engineers are such bargain hunters.


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2015)

So I am finally shedding my last Apple product and should have a 64GB Galaxy S6 showing up either tomorrow or Monday. Any must-have Android apps? Also, any good way to transfer all of my files/contacts over from the iphone to the S6?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 28, 2015)

I've not myself looked in to Apple to other platform transfers. Those I've heard/read about didn't go so well (go figure &lt;_&lt; ).

This Lifehacker Android Pack is a good read if you have time. And a few other good ones listed here. I'll likely be getting the GS6 as well when we are upgrade eligible. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2015)

Thanks. I will probably just try SmartSwitch via the itunes route.


----------



## MetsFan (May 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I've not myself looked in to Apple to other platform transfers. Those I've heard/read about didn't go so well (go figure &lt;_&lt; ).
> 
> This Lifehacker Android Pack is a good read if you have time. And a few other good ones listed here. I'll likely be getting the GS6 as well when we are upgrade eligible. :thumbs:




I thought the no SD slot would bother me, but I've had my 16gb S4 for two years now with no real reason to add one. The S4 has been a great phone though aside from the battery life, so I'm keeping it till it dies.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I've not myself looked in to Apple to other platform transfers. Those I've heard/read about didn't go so well (go figure &lt;_&lt; ).
> ...


Agreed. But that discounted upgrade is always hard to pass up. Plus I'm an enthusiast, so more memory and faster CPU are always tempting. The GS6 doesn't allow for the battery to be removed. That could be a deal breaker. 

EDIT: No microSD card either. Double deal-breaker. We'll see.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2015)

So first impressions of the Galaxy S6:

-Fast, but...

-World's worst text messaging app. Have a bunch of old texts on your phone? It's like taking a typing class in 1990, i.e., type your message, and wait 10 seconds to see it. Apparently a long-term problem that has yet to be resolved. Already dumped it for a different text messaging app which works fine.

-Holy bloatware. Between Samsung apps, AT&amp;T apps, and all the Google shit, the phone felt like a damned Geocities webpage when I first used it. Some of it you can't get rid of, only "disable" it. Starting to feel like all of the Google shit is just as bad as Apple.

-The menu navigation is meh at best. Some settings are in-app, some settings are from one of many screens in the settings menu, not much rhyme or reason as to which. Default for all the software is that EVERYTHING gives you a notification, and I did not see a way to default to off, then turn back on the ones you want. So it took forever to go down the stupid list to turn off all the bullshit app notifications. It was also auto-installing all the apps on my Google account, which ROYALLY pissed me off. I had a bunch of stupid games on my tablet that I have no interest in having on my phone, and it took the liberty of installing all those when I wasn't watching...

-My email is acting quirky. There are a multitude of "sync" settings. Desired output is that I want only my work email to sync/refresh real time, and the rest just when I check on it. Took forever to figure out that the "master sync" defaults to off when you get the phone, and is not where you'd expect to find it.

-The camera is pretty awesome for a frickin' phone.

-I HATE the fact that you can't (or at least I can't figure out how) have stuff "wake up the phone" for visuals. e.g. - on an iPhone, the phone would "sleep" with a maps app, but when approaching a turn, it would wake itself up, give you a voice instruction and visual, and then go back to sleep. Best I can tell, the Android phones don't do that? (If you know a workaround for this one without a third party app, please let me know.)

All in all, impressive piece of hardware, not enamored with the UI. I much preferred the OS on my Nexus tablet to this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Definitely having second thoughts.

EvolveSMS is an excellent text messaging app as compared to the stock one. And coupled with PushBullet, you can send/receive texts from any PC that has the add-on enabled. Excellent set-up.

I'm confused on the wake-up feature. I mean I know what you're explaining, but when I have a specific app running (i.e. maps) the phone is already in wake mode and doesn't go to sleep until the respective destination is reached. I'm sure there is a 3rd party app to accomplish what you want but I haven't used anything myself since as I mentioned, when using a dynamic app, my phone stays in wake mode for the duration.

Bloatware is the worst and also the primary reason I root it when I get it so I can blow all that away. SOOOO annoying.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah with my Note I had to tell it in the Play Store that I didn't want all the apps I've ever had installed...


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks for the update. Definitely having second thoughts.
> 
> EvolveSMS is an excellent text messaging app as compared to the stock one. And coupled with PushBullet, you can send/receive texts from any PC that has the add-on enabled. Excellent set-up.
> 
> ...




Essentially, the screen dims to conserve battery life, and just wakes up at the "important parts." Helps a lot without a car charger, and keeps the phone quite a bit cooler.

I will say that SmartSwitch was damned near flawless. Made an iTunes backup of the phone, and it carried everything over, didn't even have to specify where to look for the file, it just found the most recent backup. Moved pretty quickly. The ONLY thing that was wonky was that all of the alarm times defaulted to "on" instead of off. Contacts, etc. moved over seamlessly. I still did have to configure e-mail accounts, though, but no issues with photo/video transfer.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Interesting. My phone is set to never dim when real-time apps are running. Maybe that can be tweaked in the power-saving settings.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Supe,

How's the phone's reception? My wife has the S4 and it absolutely sucks when comparing it to my Motorola Razr. Otherwise she really likes her phone but will need an upgrade soon.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> Supe,
> 
> How's the phone's reception? My wife has the S4 and it absolutely sucks when comparing it to my Motorola Razr. Otherwise she really likes her phone but will need an upgrade soon.




I have only had a few calls, but my # of bars of service tend to be a bit lower than on my iphone 4s. That said, I haven't dropped any yet, and the clarity seems much better.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 1, 2015)

Supe said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Supe,
> ...




They said that the newer sim cards now have a little bit different reception now that they have had to turn on the radio frequencies in the newer phones.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> Supe,
> 
> How's the phone's reception? My wife has the S4 and it absolutely sucks when comparing it to my Motorola Razr. Otherwise she really likes her phone but will need an upgrade soon.


LOL, you live in MN. Nothing works there. 

It's not the phone, but rather the provider and the quality of towers. The internal antenna of the S4 can be considered top of the line with its high gain. And is especially efficient on a TRUE LTE network. Note I said true because there are certain providers who claim LTE, but it's just a marketing ploy. I've been all over the US and a few places international and have never had reception issues on the GS4. Just sayin'.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Supe,
> ...




come visit me in the technological black hole, it's the only true test...


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, you live in MN. Nothing works there.




Not even the Vikings!

I'll be headed to the hinterlands of Nebraska next week. Is it worth it to buy a contract free phone from the local wireless company to be able to call home and (more importantly) blast my facebook friends with pictures of my vacation?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

they have cell towers in Nebraska?


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2015)

I think they just wrap ears of corn with spools of wire.


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2015)

Only on the eastern side of the state.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2015)

I know there aren't many fans of Microsoft here, but if you are interested in obtaining a FREE* copy of Windows 10, take a look at the link below. I've been running it on my media PC for probably over a year now and it's pretty good. Definitely worked a lot of the quirks out that came up in Win 8/8.1 (i.e. the start menu is back). And free is not a bad deal. Only stipulation for the free upgrade is that users have Win 7 or 8/8.1.

http://www.maximumpc.com/windows-10-arriving-on-july-29th/



> Microsoft today announced that Windows 10 will be arriving officially on July 29th. The software giant previously gave hints that Windows 10 would launch in the summer time frame and AMD CEO Lisa Su indicated likewise, but now users have a date to look forward to.
> 
> Users of Windows 7 and 8.1 are also receiving taskbar notifications of a free upgrade to Windows 10. Microsoft is pushing Windows 10 as an even bigger release than Windows 8 was, and you'll be able to upgrade to the same SKU (example: Home edition to Home edition) for free. Of course, if you're willing to pony up for more features, other SKUs will be available too.
> 
> ...


----------



## csb (Jun 3, 2015)

BUT CAN IT TALK TO MY PRINTER?!

Windows 8 has turned me into a Luddite.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2015)

csb said:


> BUT CAN IT TALK TO MY PRINTER?!
> 
> Windows 8 has turned me into a Luddite.


You don't even have a printer! ldman:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 3, 2015)

they TALK to each other?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2015)

What are you doing Hal?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 3, 2015)

The new Droid turbo...

Thoughts?

Comments?


----------



## csb (Jun 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > BUT CAN IT TALK TO MY PRINTER?!
> ...


I have THREE printers, but none of them will talk to the Windows 8 machine. The one that was the best will no longer talk to the Windows 7 machine.


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe the Windows machines should stop being such drama queens.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm running Windows 8.1 on my computer at home. I'm mainly ok if I stick to the desktop.

I signed up for the Windows 10 upgrade. I'll download it when I can but I will wait to actually install it until I stop hearing the upgrade horror stories.

Believe it or not, I am optimistic about this.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Supe,
> ...


Ha Ha ha!

I was also mistaken. she has an S3. but that still doesn't explain the difference in service since we have the same provider. I can call her from my phone in the living room ("Honey, I need a beer..."  ) and the call will be dropped.

Truly frustrating.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, you live in MN. Nothing works there.
> ...


AP showed up for practice this week and he didn't even have a switch with him...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> The new Droid turbo...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Comments?


Looks like a [email protected] phone. But don't have any operational experience with it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > The new Droid turbo...
> ...


that was my feel too, both pro and con. I'm strongly leaning towards the S6 though. gonna make a decision and pull the trigger by Saturday


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 5, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


UPDATE:

I pulled the trigger and made the switch from AT&amp;T to Verizon, and upgraded to the Galaxy S6.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 5, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Did you go with the edge plan?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 5, 2015)

yes. Not a bad little deal I thought.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hopefully you'll notice a difference in service quality with VZ.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 5, 2015)

I would be more surprised not to, as opposed to seeing a difference.

Next step, start cutting the cords to the "other" services


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I know there aren't many fans of Microsoft here, but if you are interested in obtaining a FREE* copy of Windows 10, take a look at the link below. I've been running it on my media PC for probably over a year now and it's pretty good. Definitely worked a lot of the quirks out that came up in Win 8/8.1 (i.e. the start menu is back). And free is not a bad deal. Only stipulation for the free upgrade is that users have Win 7 or 8/8.1.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/windows-10-arriving-on-july-29th/
> 
> ...




I'm late to the party, but even historically not being a MS fan I think this was a good move. This is what they SHOULD have done with XP as well; if you're going to stop supporting one of your major products, you should offer something to those customers. In the past MS had such a monopoly they didn't have to care because people didn't have a choice but to do what they said, but these days I think they are starting to realize the threat of competition from smart phones and tablets and realize they have to be more customer friendly. The days of the old dictatorial behemoth may be over.


----------



## P-E (Jun 10, 2015)

Damn, I'm still running XP.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Damn, I'm still running XP.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Fox,

Got a new motorola maxx for work.(had a RAZR before but the battery got really weak recently) What do you suggest I add to it to make it more customizable?

I hate the fact that I can't get rid of blank screens left of the home screen and I liked being able to swipe left to get directly to my settings with my old droid. I know there are some apps out there but I don't want to guess and load my phone up with junk... Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't think that this is the exact one we got, but something like this. For all you travlers out there, it's pretty nifty for when you are in areas that you can't utilize the tv in a hotel room.

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/productID.296446600?srccode=cii_17588969&amp;cpncode=37-60234380-2&amp;WT.mc_id=US_datafeed_Google


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting a tablet. Mainly a Samsung so it can sync up with my phone. Thought? Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a Nexus 7. I like it. Boss' wife has a Samsung - pretty similar, the Nexus was faster but had better specs than the model he ordered for her. I like both better than the iPad.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2015)

The Fox thread is blowing up today! Nice!



Lumber Jim said:


> Fox,
> 
> Got a new motorola maxx for work.(had a RAZR before but the battery got really weak recently) What do you suggest I add to it to make it more customizable?
> 
> I hate the fact that I can't get rid of blank screens left of the home screen and I liked being able to swipe left to get directly to my settings with my old droid. I know there are some apps out there but I don't want to guess and load my phone up with junk... Any help is greatly appreciated!


Have a read through this article. Some useful information. You should be able to customize your home screens and/or arrange them as you see fit. But I believe there's a minimum of 4 that you have to maintain. If any are blank, just get a live wallpaper or something with your phone stats that will utilize the open space. Here's another regarding home screens:

http://www.androidcentral.com/how-add-and-arrange-home-screens-android-44-kitkat



engineergurl said:


> I don't think that this is the exact one we got, but something like this. For all you travlers out there, it's pretty nifty for when you are in areas that you can't utilize the tv in a hotel room.
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/productID.296446600?srccode=cii_17588969&amp;cpncode=37-60234380-2&amp;WT.mc_id=US_datafeed_Google


Wow, that's expensive. Another more economical option is the NVidia Shield gaming tablet. Excellent specs and super compact. Comes with a great XBox like controller too. And for in-room TV that sucks, just bring a ChromeCast, Amazon Fire Stick, or Roku 3. 



NJmike PE said:


> I'm thinking about getting a tablet. Mainly a Samsung so it can sync up with my phone. Thought? Comments? Suggestions?


I just recently purchased the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4" tablet for LadyFox for her b-day. She loves it, and it syncs up everything with her S4/Google account. Screen is amazing. Before that she had the Nexus 7 (1st Gen). I have the Nexus 7 (2nd Gen) but probably haven't turned it on since Jan. Thanks grad school.



Supe said:


> I have a Nexus 7. I like it. Boss' wife has a Samsung - pretty similar, the Nexus was faster but had better specs than the model he ordered for her. I like both better than the iPad.


lusone:


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that this is the exact one we got, but something like this. For all you travlers out there, it's pretty nifty for when you are in areas that you can't utilize the tv in a hotel room.
> ...


Ummm, think about WHERE some of the trips i've mentioned are to off line and for how long. And when I say in room tv that sucks, I am saying- tube tv with no ports that has one channel in english and no wireless network for miles...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Not even a coaxial port? :huh:

A hot-spot can also be used. And on some of the newer devices, you can actually cache some of the shows on the actual device so no data connection is needed. Or with the Roku, you can connect an external drive and play your shows that way as well. There are ways EG.....ways of the Force.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


you never know what you are going to walk into, you bring what you have and sometimes you can use it and sometimes you can't. (and we have the hot-spot, but international data can get expensive and it can still be spotty depending on where you are)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Fox!!!!


----------



## csb (Jul 8, 2015)

WHY THE HELL DOES ANY BUSINESS BUY IPADS?!

This seemed like a good place to drop this.

F-ing worthless, glorified e-mail checkers. I NEED TO INSTALL THINGS AND NOT GO THROUGH THE APP STORE! This is like AOL circa 1999!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2015)

^ yup. They are not geared for "practical" business use in my opinion with how restricted they are. LadyFox's company found a deal on them to be used to record field data. They ended up returning all of them for things as simple as not being able to print or open media files up without having to go thru F-iTunes.

I'm not saying they're awful for everyone, but for what you've described, I've heard quite a few similar complaints.


----------



## csb (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm turning them back in for a surface pro


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2015)

We used to have a PM in the company who I F*CKING HATED. The guy was an absolute weasel, would tank a project by claiming credit for work not performed, and then job hop so the successor was the one that took the hit.

He had his company-issued iPad with him which our IT group had loaded with a GPS-based version of SmartPlant 3D, so if you were walking down a pipe system, you could hold your iPad up real-time and confirm that pipe, valves, and supports were located and oriented correctly. He sat there trying to show it off during a meeting as he twirled his iPad around his head.

He got ROYALLY pissed when I commented "that would be a lot more useful on your projects in the event that you ever actually installed anything" in front of the company's process improvement manager. One of my bosses starting dying laughing, the other just buried his face in his hands and started shaking his head. Whoops.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2015)

In other Apple-related news, iWatch sales are down 90%. No, that's not a typo. LOL!

:facepalm:


----------



## csb (Jul 9, 2015)

Remember when Microsoft failed at this in 2004?

http://news.cnet.com/Microsoft-pitches-sports-for-smart-watches/2100-1041_3-5177185.html?tag=mncol;txt






I had to write a paper about this epic failure back in 2007.


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> In other Apple-related news, iWatch sales are down 90%. No, that's not a typo. LOL!
> 
> :facepalm:






So that means they've actually sold some to begin with?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 9, 2015)

LOL!!


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 9, 2015)

Ouch... that hurts my portfolio


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 10, 2015)

Fox, do you know if I can use a Motorola modem on the Comcast triple play for internet and cable only? I got a better deal getting the triple play, but I don't need the phone. I was thinking maybe I could save the $10 a month and getting my own, but I don't know if it would work since I also have the phone service.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Fox, do you know if I can use a Motorola modem on the Comcast triple play for internet and cable only? I got a better deal getting the triple play, but I don't need the phone. I was thinking maybe I could save the $10 a month and getting my own, but I don't know if it would work since I also have the phone service.


You should be able to but will likely have to call their "tech" support and provide the corresponding MAC ID. I did that with TWC as soon as they started charging $3/month for their awful generic modems that were a dime a dozen. I went with a really nice Motorola (DOCSIS 3.0) unit. Now I have no physical equipment from TWC. Just their internet service.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 13, 2015)

What's the deal with Scott Walker?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2015)

^ wrong thread matt. That's strike 1. :Chris:


----------



## csb (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought he was just trying to get your opinion. Next he's posting it in the "Ask RG" thread.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2015)

ok fox, how do i change the resolution on my main monitor (dual set up) when the only choice I have is 800x600 int he drop down box. returned to work this morning and the monitor display was F up.

right now I switched the control to Mon. # 2 and turned off the main one until the help desk sees fit to send someone out to fix it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 14, 2015)

Fox,

What are your thoughts on those stand alone "raspberry Pi" computer boards?

I'm thinking about getting one to do some ham radio internet stuff without having to turn on my computer.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ wrong thread matt. That's strike 1. :Chris:


Story of my life.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> ok fox, how do i change the resolution on my main monitor (dual set up) when the only choice I have is 800x600 int he drop down box. returned to work this morning and the monitor display was F up.
> 
> right now I switched the control to Mon. # 2 and turned off the main one until the help desk sees fit to send someone out to fix it.


Sounds like a video driver issue. Is this a laptop or desktop PC? Typically when you only have a single low-resolution display choice, something has gone wrong with the corresponding display driver. Depending on the manufacturer, often times 3rd party software (i.e. AMD or NVidia) will be installed that can instead control the dual-display resolution as opposed to allowing Windows to do it. IIRC though, you probably don't have the appropriate administrative permissions to mess with your display driver. You can check the make and model of it by right-clicking on your "My Computer" icon and selecting properties. Then choose "Device Manager" and navigate to your "Display Adapters". Hopefully your help desk will know how to do all this.



kevo_55 said:


> Fox,
> 
> What are your thoughts on those stand alone "raspberry Pi" computer boards?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one to do some ham radio internet stuff without having to turn on my computer.


Excellent for small projects like you just described. And processing power is always evolving so they are getting better all the time. To the point where they can even be utilized in light multi-media center control applications. I have yet to embark on any DIY projects of this nature. Perhaps after graduate school.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2015)

the guy who remoted in couldn't figure it out, but i wasn't paying attention after he put me on hold. If the person with the help ticket doesn't show up by Thursday I might try messing with the drivers, I saw those buttons. But I didn't want to get yelled at for doing things that aren't in my job description.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> the guy who remoted in couldn't figure it out, but i wasn't paying attention after he put me on hold. If the person with the help ticket doesn't show up by Thursday I might try messing with the drivers, I saw those buttons. But I didn't want to get yelled at for doing things that aren't in my job description.


Do they allow you to do Windows Updates? Or is that micro-managed by your IT?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2015)

micro managed by it but they roll them out on a fairly regular basis. at first i thought that was what had happened because my computer was on when i got to work this morning...thats usually what happens when an update is forced over the weekend.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2015)

well i'll be damned....I started messing with the drivers and the IT guy called right in the middle of it...oops. I hadn't had a chance to check the the resolution options after the latest iteration, but it worked when he took control of my computer.


----------



## Supe (Jul 20, 2015)

So let's say Junior got hooked on watching "Fullmetal Alchemist". In doing so, she got through season 4, only to find that season 5 isn't on Netflix due to some licensing dispute with Funimation. Where (purely hypothetically) would one be able to watch Season 5 online?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2015)

Supe said:


> So let's say Junior got hooked on watching "Fullmetal Alchemist". In doing so, she got through season 4, only to find that season 5 isn't on Netflix due to some licensing dispute with Funimation. Where (purely hypothetically) would one be able to watch Season 5 online?


PM'd.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2015)

So help me around this- I have my main company email, but I also am “on loan” to two other clients (governments) who don’t allow non-government cell phones to access their emails from. I have tried to go around this system and have tried both my kids Samsung POC as well as my apple POC- neither seem to work.

I also cant seem to get everyone at both locations to use my normal email address, and I don’t want to be seen as “not responsive”

I have a remote log in I can struggle through, but I am on the road so much it is a PITA to use to make sure I don’t miss an email.

I can’t even find an email feature for forwarding emails (maybe the governments don’t like that?)

Anyone have any bright ideas so I can keep track of all three email accounts on one device?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are some (or all) of these govt. email exchange clients? If so, forwarding should be possible through the online exchange client. Unless the client admin has disabled this feature. But this would be a good place to start.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2015)

I must have downloaded a virus on my home PC because it keeps resetting my Chrome home page to www.trovi.com. At home it's not a big deal, but because I use the same login for chrome on other machines, the home page is reset on all of them. Whats the best way to sniff that problem out and eliminate it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I'm not at home at the moment but will get these answered and will try the malwarebyte.. We did disconnect from Internet.... It's a 2 year old dell PC, not even sure which windows....?
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2015)

Weve been using Claimwin (or something) and then use dos to delete whatever it finds...


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2015)

Hit my first incredibly annoying Windows 10 snag. Whenever you would get into a high data usage situation, e.g. opening up multiple browsers and reloading pages quickly, upping the resolution level on a youtube video, etc., it would shut down the network adapter and you'd lose connectivity until you restarted.

I assume this was a common issue, because the one post I found describing the issue to a T had something like 8000 views. I did go to the Dell website and install the Windows 7 driver package for it though, and it seems to be working OK since.

I will say that the only thing I like better in Windows 10 so far is the new task manager, which includes options for disabling startup programs, etc. All stuff you could do before, just easier. I have not noticed it to be any faster than Windows 7 other than what seems to be a slightly quicker startup.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2015)

^ I have not encountered this issue and I'm generally running a ton of programs (including numerous browser sessions). If you bring up the hardware properties on the network adapter, can you find a check-box that says, "allow Windows to disable this device"? I would un-check that. Also, how much memory are you currently running?

Start-up time for Win10 is equivalent to Win8/8.1 IMO. But still fairly quicker than Win7 (and also using a SSD).


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I have not encountered this issue and I'm generally running a ton of programs (including numerous browser sessions). If you bring up the hardware properties on the network adapter, can you find a check-box that says, "allow Windows to disable this device"? I would un-check that. Also, how much memory are you currently running?
> 
> Start-up time for Win10 is equivalent to Win8/8.1 IMO. But still fairly quicker than Win7 (and also using a SSD).




I will take a look. I suspect that it is an issue tied directly to the use of Broadcom network adapters, as further reading revealed that this was a significant problem among Dell XPS system users in particular.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Worked great, thanks!

Only issue left is that Chrome (only at home) still has Yahoo as the default search engine and "new tab" page despite me changing it multiple times. I may just un-install and reinstall it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Worked great, thanks!
> 
> Only issue left is that Chrome (only at home) still has Yahoo as the default search engine and "new tab" page despite me changing it multiple times. I may just un-install and reinstall it.


Good to hear it! :thumbs: And no hard drives were damaged in the process? 

Do you need to have the Yahoo search engine? I'd recommend uninstalling it. And to prevent any future malware infections, you might consider using a more robust firewall program. I'm a fan of the free Comodo Firewall. It's a little annoying at first because it will ask you what you'd like to allow access to the internet. But for programs that access the net regularly, you can click the the check-box "remember this setting". After about a week of use, it should be tailored to your specific computing habits. And be sure to select "customize installer" where you can un-check a few other programs that it will try to install (only firewall is needed). Let me know if you have any further questions on that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2015)

So... Our entire office just came to screeching halt due to the encrypto virus. This should be interesting...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 26, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> So... Our entire office just came to screeching halt due to the encrypto virus. This should be interesting...


really? wow. keep us posted on that one.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 27, 2015)

So to follow-up. We are currently scanning the server and individual workstations. Workstations are unplugged from the network. Once the server scan is complete we will be doing a restore of the system. So it's looking no network until around 1500 est and we lost all work from yesterday.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 27, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> So to follow-up. We are currently scanning the server and individual workstations. Workstations are unplugged from the network. Once the server scan is complete we will be doing a restore of the system. So it's looking no network until around 1500 est and we lost all work from yesterday.


That is never a good thing.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 27, 2015)

It could be worse, at least it was only yesterdays work, and not longer...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow. Ya the single most important thing that can be done is to disconnect and shutdown the infected machines so the encryption routine cannot continue to run in the background. That stupid thing is a royal PITA! And I can't believe it's still actively infecting machines.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 27, 2015)

Holy crap that is crazy.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 27, 2015)

Whodunnit?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 27, 2015)

Vp of the company. Glad it was him and not me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2015)

Also be sure to monitor any virtual drives (i.e. Google Drive, Dropbox, etc.) that people may have mapped as local drives as the CryptoLocker can be passed to those resources as well.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 27, 2015)

True, but I don't think anyone here has them mapped.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 27, 2015)

So we are finally into the restoration process. Should be good to go by tomorrow morning.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> So we are finally into the restoration process. Should be good to go by tomorrow morning.




So you didn't have to go this route then?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

Any of yall working during the "i love you" virus?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 27, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > So we are finally into the restoration process. Should be good to go by tomorrow morning.
> ...


No, but I was prepared to.


Road Guy said:


> Any of yall working during the "i love you" virus?


I recall it, but we weren't ever affected by it.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 28, 2015)

Mike: How many workstations and servers for your office? That would be a major disaster for us.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 28, 2015)

20 work stations and two servers


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2015)

At least that's workable but shutting down 20 people isn't something to sneeze at. What a PITA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been out of the market for a while, what are the good cell phones out there now? I prefer android, currently have a Galaxy S4.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 31, 2015)

I love my phablet, galexy note 4 I think...

Kf, how do I kill the bubble head sister protector daddy things?


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I love my phablet, galexy note 4 I think...
> 
> Kf, *how do I kill the bubble head sister protector daddy things?*


.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 1, 2015)

in the video game Bioshock, I would post a picture but apparently I'm too dumb to figure that out too


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I've been out of the market for a while, what are the good cell phones out there now? I prefer android, currently have a Galaxy S4.


I'm still a fan of Samsung, HTC, and Motorola phones. The specs are all rather comparable. It's really just a question of which features you prefer. Removable battery, SD card, screen size, etc.



engineergurl said:


> in the video game Bioshock,


LOL, I was thinking the same as Supe. Drugs are bad mmmmmkay? =) I actually have no idea. But Google is your friend in this case.


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2015)

Dell 2-in-1...what say you?


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## engineergurl (Sep 3, 2015)

The bubble head sister protector big daddy thing... the little sister is in the background and sucks crap out of dead bodies with that needle thing I think


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 3, 2015)

KF: A friend running windows7 recently upgraded to Windows10 supposedly fromt he microsoft website and by downloading the upgraded OS. She feels the installation wasn't "clean" and may have hiccuped during the process. As a result the laptop will boot into Windows10 and display a login screen. However when logging in it opens Windows10, runs through the boot equence and display the useer wallpaper but then it continually cycles through something and refereshes the screen ever 1-2 seconds. I was able to cntrl-alt-delete and open task manager and there are ~70+ processes running but I don't know which is responsible for the continual refresh. It's essentially imposible to do any other function as I can't interrupt the process. She recalls windows10 site saying that the install process could be reversed if she didn't like windows10 but obviously she cannot access that option with the refresh.

I know it's a pretty vague description but do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## MetsFan (Sep 4, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> The bubble head sister protector big daddy thing... the little sister is in the background and sucks crap out of dead bodies with that needle thing I think




I vaguely remember being able to kill them with a couple of rockets from the rocket launcher. I think I mostly avoided them though since they were a PITA. Great game!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> The bubble head sister protector big daddy thing... the little sister is in the background and sucks crap out of dead bodies with that needle thing I think




First off, defense. That is all..And go for headshot. =)



MA_PE said:


> KF: A friend running windows7 recently upgraded to Windows10 supposedly fromt he microsoft website and by downloading the upgraded OS. She feels the installation wasn't "clean" and may have hiccuped during the process. As a result the laptop will boot into Windows10 and display a login screen. However when logging in it opens Windows10, runs through the boot equence and display the useer wallpaper but then it continually cycles through something and refereshes the screen ever 1-2 seconds. I was able to cntrl-alt-delete and open task manager and there are ~70+ processes running but I don't know which is responsible for the continual refresh. It's essentially imposible to do any other function as I can't interrupt the process. She recalls windows10 site saying that the install process could be reversed if she didn't like windows10 but obviously she cannot access that option with the refresh.
> 
> I know it's a pretty vague description but do you have any suggestions?


Time for a CLEAN install. And probably time to try and disable some of those start-up apps if not wiping the drive and starting over.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 6, 2015)

FYI it appears she was not alone. I googled windows10 flashing screen and found others with the same issue. It had instructions for removing the windows10 automatic error reporting features. This fixed the problem.


----------



## willsee (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone with AT&amp;T Uverse?

Pretty much everyday around 9pm our internet goes on the fritz. I don't know if that's because we have all of our devices out or what but without fail is just seems to go in and out around that time when kids are finally in bed and time to unwind. I googled it and apparantly everyone else has had the issue to and they had strange reasons why (outside lights on, neighbors, etc.).

My only hunch was it is the crappy wifi router from AT&amp;T and if I upgrade that it should work better. We have plenty of devices on the wifi (Ipad, laptop, wireless receiver for the uverse television, chromecast, 3 iphones, and the baby monitor) so I just didn't know if that was overloading the whole thing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2015)

I generally don't hear good feedback from Uverse customers. Not only is their service slower than the competition, reliability has something to be said.

That being said, is this the router they provided you or is it yours? If it's yours, what is the make/model/age?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

Pretty cool chart showing a multitude of PC interfaces (old and new).

https://i.imgur.com/fIzU2rQ.jpg﻿


----------



## willsee (Sep 28, 2015)

It is their equipment


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2015)

willsee said:


> It is their equipment


99% sure then that the issue is hardware-related. They generally buy those in bulk and "recycle" them to other subsequent customers. They usually aren't even worth a dime a dozen. I would look into buying your own router, something much more robust and reliable. I believe I posted some router recommendations earlier in this thread.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Converted my GS4 to be able to use wireless charging. Works pretty slick. Minimal cost too.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 13, 2015)

how does it charge wirelessly?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2015)

Wireless charging is based on new Qi (inductive power standard) system technology. It's quite profound IMO.

Devices that operate with the Qi standard rely on electromagnetic induction between planar coils. A Qi system consists of two types of devices – the Base Station, which is connected to a power source and provides inductive power, and Mobile Devices, which consume inductive power. The Base Station contains a power transmitter that comprises a transmitting coil that generates an oscillating magnetic field; the Mobile Device contains a power receiver holding a receiving coil. The magnetic field induces an alternating current in the receiving coil by *Faraday's law of induction*. Close spacing of the two coils, as well as shielding on their surfaces, ensure the inductive power transfer is efficient. :thumbs:







Ref: http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/24/engadget-primed-how-wireless-and-inductive-charging-works/


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 13, 2015)

^In other words, the charger and the phone make up a pair of coils that comprise a transformer, with air being the core material. I wonder how efficient this is, though, given the magnetic permeability of air is very low.


----------



## csb (Oct 13, 2015)

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS EVEN TALKING ABOUT?!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 13, 2015)

but you still have to have the base plugged in and set your phone on top of it so the only piece missing is the wire between the two devices. Althought the idea of "wireless charging" sounds great it's not much of a convenience. If they can set up large pads say at an airport to charge multiple devices simultaneously, then that would be a good service.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 13, 2015)

I didn't know the receiver was so cheap. Now I'm tempted to spend money dammit.


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2015)

Here we see the latest Qi system technology in operation:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2015)

I thought blue smoke was bad?


----------



## csb (Oct 13, 2015)

We have fancy magic chargers for our Wii remotes.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2015)

My atari also never needed a charger for the controllers


----------



## csb (Oct 14, 2015)

God help the person who tried to put these away when the cord was uncoiled, for it would not fit and the wrath of my mother was swift and fierce.


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2015)

FLBuff PE said:


> I thought blue smoke was bad?




Blue smoke with glitter is fine. Black smoke is bad.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2015)

FLBuff PE said:


> I thought blue smoke was bad?


blue smoke from PC boards is bad. Blue smoke from a genie's lamp followed by the appearance of a hot-looking genie willing to do her master's bidding is good.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> but you still have to have the base plugged in and set your phone on top of it so the only piece missing is the wire between the two devices. Althought the idea of "wireless charging" sounds great it's not much of a convenience. If they can set up large pads say at an airport to charge multiple devices simultaneously, then that would be a good service.


The same could be said for wall outlets and a breaker panel. The idea would be to have the charging base built in and wired such that it wouldn't be removed like you would your charging cable. Either way, it's quite an innovative approach of things to come.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 23, 2015)

My Nexus 5x finally shipped last night from Google.

Anyone else buy the 5x or 6p?


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 10, 2015)

Fox, do you know if converting an RS-485 signal to RS-232 is as easy as plugging in a converter?  One of the jobs I'm working on is requesting RS-232, but the Honeywell controller we are using for it only outputs RS-485.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Fox, do you know if converting an RS-485 signal to RS-232 is as easy as plugging in a converter?  One of the jobs I'm working on is requesting RS-232, but the Honeywell controller we are using for it only outputs RS-485.


How about using one of these:  http://www.amazon.com/RS232-Communication-Converter-Adapter-Terminal/dp/B005FOOVLA

:thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> How about using one of these:  http://www.amazon.com/RS232-Communication-Converter-Adapter-Terminal/dp/B005FOOVLA
> 
> :thumbs:


Thanks!  This might be a dumb question, but would that work both ways, right?  It says RS232 to RS485 and I'm trying to go the other way.  I saw these that say bidirectional, but they are way more expensive:

http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/Async-RS-232-to-RS-485-Interface-Bidirectional-Converter-DB9-Female-to-Terminal-Block/IC1620A-F


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Thanks!  This might be a dumb question, but would that work both ways, right?  It says RS232 to RS485 and I'm trying to go the other way.  I saw these that say bidirectional, but they are way more expensive:
> 
> http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/Async-RS-232-to-RS-485-Interface-Bidirectional-Converter-DB9-Female-to-Terminal-Block/IC1620A-F


I'm sure there's a different model that goes RS-485 to RS-232.  I wouldn't necessarily assume they are b-directional.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just picked up one of these bad boys and if it works as good as I think it will, I will be getting a 2nd one for the lower level of the house.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2015)

what is it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nest Protect: Expect more from your smoke alarm.
The new Nest Protect has been redesigned from the inside out. It has an industrial-grade smoke sensor, tests itself automatically, and lasts up to a decade. It's also the first home alarm you can hush from your phone without any extra hardware required. And just like the original Nest Protect, it tells you what’s wrong and can even alert your phone. It is also equipped with a UL compliant carbon monoxide detector.

Meet the all-new Nest Protect. The smoke alarm other alarms look up to.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nest Protect: Expect more from your smoke alarm. The new Nest Protect has been redesigned from the inside out. It has an industrial-grade smoke sensor, tests itself automatically, and lasts up to a decade. It's also the first home alarm you can hush from your phone without any extra hardware required. And just like the original Nest Protect, it tells you what’s wrong and can even alert your phone. It is also equipped with a UL compliant carbon monoxide detector. Meet the all-new Nest Protect. The smoke alarm other alarms look up to.


great, another stupid sensor to send the boys out on a false alarm in the middle of the night


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Wrong. Recommended by 4 out of 5 firefighters BECAUSE it reduces false alarms.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wrong. Recommended by 4 out of 5 firefighters BECAUSE it reduces false alarms.


Sounds like Mike is the one hold out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2015)

Sensors fail. We shall see over thyme


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Industrial grade. Guranteed for 10 years. That's tough to beat. And what other senors self checks over 400 times PER day? If you ask me this is a fireman's blessing. =)


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2015)

Like I said, we'll see


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Like I said, we'll see


half empty is your glass...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> half empty is your glass...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

technically the glass is twice as large as it needs to be...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 12, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> technically the glass is twice as large as it needs to be...


Technically, I already drank half the beer in it.


----------



## goodal (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm having email issues again.  Microsoft sent an email out a few weeks ago with instructions on how to remove and reinsert a hotmail account into outlook.  I did it and it worked for a week or so.  Well yesterday it decided to not work anymore.  I've followed their instructions for reinserting my hotmail account with both a supported version of outlook and an unsupported version. I'm pretty sure mine is supported, but it doesnt work either way.  I've use my actual password and an app password.  Using the app password it will let the account be installed but then it says that i need to log onto the account online to make sure its configured correctly.  Did.  Still no work.  Any ideas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2016)

goodal said:


> I'm having email issues again.  Microsoft sent an email out a few weeks ago with instructions on how to remove and reinsert a hotmail account into outlook.  I did it and it worked for a week or so.  Well yesterday it decided to not work anymore.  I've followed their instructions for reinserting my hotmail account with both a supported version of outlook and an unsupported version. I'm pretty sure mine is supported, but it doesnt work either way.  I've use my actual password and an app password.  Using the app password it will let the account be installed but then it says that i need to log onto the account online to make sure its configured correctly.  Did.  Still no work.  Any ideas?


Any further development on this?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2016)

On a separate note, I'm really liking my new GS6 Edge.


----------



## goodal (Jan 18, 2016)

Ive got 1 of the computers working, but its been a nightmare trying to get it right.  I didn't realize until just now, but under account settings it says "Microsoft exchange".  I don't even know how I got it to work, but it is.  I cant even change any settings for it now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 18, 2016)

goodal said:


> Ive got 1 of the computers working, but its been a nightmare trying to get it right.  I didn't realize until just now, but under account settings it says "Microsoft exchange".  I don't even know how I got it to work, but it is.  I cant even change any settings for it now.


Most email clients are now migrating to exchange based systems (vs. the older POP/IMAP type).  With exchange clients, all information is stored in the cloud.  Even the respective settings (i.e. port, server info, etc.).  So as long as one has the exchange account info, user name &amp; password, the server is smart enough to auto-configure.  The caveat is that this all must first be configured on the web-based email client before configuring in Outlook.  Furthermore, I found that the MS user account loaded on the respective user machine MUST MATCH the corresponding exchange credentials.  Learned this the hard way after setting up the new email system at LadyFox's engineering firm.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2016)

Fox - I've got a Galaxy S6 on AT&amp;T corporate plan right now, but the phone is mine (G920A).  New company is moving us over to locked up iPhone 6's (no camera functionality, etc.), probably on Verizon.  I will probably look to pick up a Straight Talk plan to migrate the Samsung over to.  Is this possible with that model?  I would think I could just buy an AT&amp;T based sim card from Straight Talk, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 22, 2016)

You should be able to.

I use a $30/month t-mobile prepaid plan. (100 mins but unlimited data.) My new phone used a different size sim card. I simply went to one of their stores and asked for the sim to be switched.

Well, as long as the S6 is unlocked.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2016)

The S6 isn't unlocked, came straight from AT&amp;T prepopulated with their crap.  That's why I'm wondering about Straight Talk in particular, since it's an AT&amp;T service?  I have a feeling I'm going to have a hard time getting an unlock code from AT&amp;T.  Their business people send me back to their normal service reps and vice versa...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 22, 2016)

The FCC requires carries to unlock phones that are eligible.  As long as you outright own the phone, they'd better provide you with an unlock code for free.  If not threaten to file an FCC complaint.  See:  https://www.fcc.gov/consumers/guides/cell-phone-unlocking-faqs

Straight talk sells the S6, so you should be able to get a SIM card for it from them.  Straight Talk has GSM (AT&amp;T) and CDMA (Verizon) phones, so make sure you get the right SIM.


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a separate note, I'm really liking my new GS6 Edge.


My GS5 is crap since the OS upgraded. How do I make it not crap?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 22, 2016)

Supe, you should be able to unlock the phone online.  I had an iPhone that I used on AT&amp;T that I needed to unlock to give it to a cousin.  I simply followed the online instructions and was able to unlock the phone on my own.  

Take a look at this link:

https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/wireless/KM1008728?source=redirect


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2016)

csb said:


> My GS5 is crap since the OS upgraded. How do I make it not crap?


Umm...you'll have to provide a bit more detail as I'm not sure what is all covered under "crap". 

My initial guess is that you have a good amount of "bloatware" that needs to be disabled.  The newest OS version is fantastic and *should* be great on the GS5 as it is on the GS6.



mudpuppy said:


> The FCC requires carries to unlock phones that are eligible.  As long as you outright own the phone, they'd better provide you with an unlock code for free.  If not threaten to file an FCC complaint.  See:  https://www.fcc.gov/consumers/guides/cell-phone-unlocking-faqs
> 
> Straight talk sells the S6, so you should be able to get a SIM card for it from them.  Straight Talk has GSM (AT&amp;T) and CDMA (Verizon) phones, so make sure you get the right SIM.


This.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Supe, you should be able to unlock the phone online.  I had an iPhone that I used on AT&amp;T that I needed to unlock to give it to a cousin.  I simply followed the online instructions and was able to unlock the phone on my own.
> 
> Take a look at this link:
> 
> https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/wireless/KM1008728?source=redirect


Aaaaaand this. 

:thumbs:


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2016)

Like it reboots itself and locks up quite a bit. It's also laggy. Can I unlock a phone but stay with my current provider?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2016)

csb said:


> Like it reboots itself and locks up quite a bit. It's also laggy. Can I unlock a phone but stay with my current provider?


Yep, then that sounds like too much installed garbage.  If you don't have a terrible amount of personal data stored on it, or you could back up anything you want saved, you could try a factory reset.  Then before installing any of your preferred apps, go in to the application manager and start disabling the things you don't need or use.  And I'm not sure what you mean by the 2nd comment.  Unlocking a phone would only make it available for use on another network.  What I think you are asking about is root access (i.e. admin rights).  Which really shouldn't be necessary in your particular case and also voids any warranty.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2016)

@knight1fox3, didn't you say that you have (or had) a Pebble smartwatch? What are your thoughts on the new Pebble Time? I've been thinking of getting a smartwatch since my regular watch crapped out on me recently, but I'm not really wanting to spend a ton of money on one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, I have the older Pebble Steel version but still really like it as it does the very basic activities I like (plus a few other added bonuses).







For Xmas this year I got LadyFox the new and improved Pebble Time and she really likes it.  It doubles as a step-counter, can monitor sleep patterns, just to name a few of the new features.  And you can usually find some type of "1st time buyer" discount right on the pebble website.  Before I bought the Pebble Time, I was perusing their website and then left to do other things.  Later on I had a spam email saying something like, "Still interested?  How about 15% off?"  Or something to that effect.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks, I just pulled the trigger on the Time from Newegg. They were having a sale and it ended up costing me $120. I'm looking forward to getting it and putting it to use!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 29, 2016)

What online backup would you recommend?  I need to back up my computer as well as an external hard drive.

My buddy recommended Carbonite but he wasn't sure if it allowed external HD backups.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 29, 2016)

Carbonite is decent and I've read some good reviews but have not tried them myself.  From my PC magazine, CrashPlan and Backblaze tend to get the nod for being best of the best.  You can read about a comparison of the two here:  http://www.maximumpc.com/crashplan-vs-backblaze/

And here is a review of a few others:  http://www.maximumpc.com/the-back-up-plan-we-examine-5-cloud-based-services

I'd advise to avoid any of the free or "almost free" variety.  You really get what you pay for in this instance.  My BIL uses Backblaze for his photography and in-house consulting engineering business.  I recall that he had a drive failure at one point and Backblaze sent him an external USB drive with all his backed up data within a day or so.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 29, 2016)

Based on my own research I was leaning toward Backblaze.  Looks like that's the winner.  Thanks Fox.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2016)

> How would today's teens react to Windows 95?
> 
> 
> [SIZE= 16px]Dear CNET members,[/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 9, 2016)

^that video pissed me off.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> ^that video pissed me off.


x2.  further demonstrates the sense of entitlement and lack of respect for elders that is rampant with teenagers these days. Real techies would be in awe of how the precurses of todays electronics and computers operated.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 9, 2016)

^ exactly!  Win95 was leaps and bounds ahead of DOS and Win3.1.  A lot of research &amp; development went into making that OS what it was.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2016)

One can't really deny that the Mac GUI interface was mass-markets before Microsoft switched.  Back then a GUI made it seem like a toy (for example the trash can icon, etc.) as opposed to a business machine and you needed to know the DOS commands and format to make things work.  As people became dumber, I mean to reduce the learning curve and make computers more common place the  GUI took over and Win95 was a major break through.

Any dope can point and click, which is why there are so many dopes online these days.  Hmmmm maybe win95 wa a major break through in promoting the dumbing down of america and idiocracy


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't forget the Amiga... it was way ahead of both M$ and Apple.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## envirotex (Mar 10, 2016)

Anybody use QGIS?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2016)

envirotex said:


> Anybody use QGIS?


Only dirty geologists do.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 11, 2016)

If the rock hammer fits...


----------



## willsee (Mar 22, 2016)

Why is allen-bradley so expensive?

Like the Apple of the automation world


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2016)

willsee said:


> Why is allen-bradley so expensive?
> 
> Like the Apple of the automation world


Indeed.  You get what you pay for.  In this case, an A-B/Rockwell premium product. :thumbs:

_&lt;takes marketing hat off&gt;_


----------



## Dleg (Mar 25, 2016)

I need some advice: while unpacking all my personal belongings and organizing my new house, I finally came to the conclusion that I need to transfer all my CD collection to digital storage, and set up some sort of streaming/jukebox type system that I can access wirelessly from my main home theater system, as well as from other devices around the house.

What would you recommend for this?  I am thinking some sort of network drive, but beyond that I have no idea where to start, which programs to use (iTunes?) etc.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 25, 2016)

Actually, digging a little further, it looks like all I'd need to do is attach an external hard drive to my new Asus RT-AC3200, rip all my music to there, and then use any iTunes device (for example the Apple TV I already own) to access the music. Accordign to this review of the router, it does pretty well as a NAS server:



> [COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]When coupled with a portable drive, the RT-AC3200 didn't blow me away with performance averaging slightly less than 30MBps via a Gigabit connection. This is [not?] by any means slow, but compared to other routers with the same feature it wasn't near the fastest either. Nonetheless, at this speed, the router can work well as a home NAS server, with enough bandwidth for media streaming as well as file sharing and backup. In fact, it's much faster than Apple's Time Machine. [/COLOR]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2016)

I actually use a stand-alone NAS server (QNAP) that runs a version of Linux and then I have various mapped shares (downloads, music, videos, etc.) to that accessible across my entire network.  But routers today have much more processing power than they used to so they can likely handle the additional work load of managing a shared drive. And if it connects over USB 3.0 or eSATA, transfer rates hopefully won't be bottlenecked for you.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 28, 2016)

The router has a USB 3.0 port just for that purpose.  Once I have everything stored there, I suppose I would be free to access it using whatever software or device I want, right?  Assuming I rip everything in a compatible format - I was thinking AIFF, to have the best possible quality.  iTunes automatically down-scales it when loading a portable device, depending on settings.

What do you use to access music and movies on your network?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2016)

It depends on the device itself and what the corresponding interface supports.  In general, newer "smart" devices typically support Windows Networking (i.e. SMBs or server message blocks).  For instance, my Samsung Smart TV supports WN such that a shared drive on the same network will be detected and I can browse it like I would a regular Windows directory.  Provided the file formats are recognized by the TV itself (i.e. MP3 for music; MKV/MPEG-4 for HD video content).  For DRM content (i.e. copyrighted stuff), network connected devices also tend to support a DLNA media server (not sure if your router supports this).  This is probably the easiest option and doesn't require a lot of configuration on the back-end.  So long as the DLNA media server is on the same subnet as the device accessing it, connection _should be_ seamless.  For our bedroom, the TV in there isn't of the "smart" variety so I picked up a Roku for that which also supports DLNA and can see my NAS shared locations.  I can also access my NAS from outside my network if I really wish to and absolutely need something from home.  But then again I can also remotely power on any of my PCs using wake-on-LAN. :thumbs:

:Chris:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 26, 2016)

Why did my ASUS router randomly reset to factory default?


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

How old?  Latest firmware?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 27, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Why did my ASUS router randomly reset to factory default?


Did you pay your bill??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Why did my ASUS router randomly reset to factory default?


https://www.asus.com/us/support/callus

:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 27, 2016)

Supe said:


> How old?  Latest firmware?


The router is about 2 years old with the firmware updated about 2 weeks ago.



Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did you pay your bill??


I have people for that.



knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.asus.com/us/support/callus
> 
> :thumbs:


I wanted to know what you say, not what they say.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I wanted to know what you say, not what they say.


I do not have sufficient technical information (i.e. operating environment, custom settings vs. factory settings, F/W status, security, etc.) to make any sort of informed response(s) other than just speculation.

I will say that a device (not just routers) should never revert to factory default settings on their own unless user-initiated or configured that way as a security measure to prevent unauthorized access/theft.  In addition, as far as routers go, the old misnomer _"if it ain't broke, don't fix it"_ holds true here.  I generally don't perform F/W updates unless I'm looking to gain access to a new feature and/or fix a particular bug that I myself am experiencing.  If it's working well, there's generally no good reason to update the F/W.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 27, 2016)

well, I was able get it going easily last night. I did strengthen my admin password from 12345 to 123456.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2016)

Fox:

Do you know anything about this system?

Is it one cable wire to the TiVo box which then acts like a router to other TVs?

Do I need a HD TV or is just a HD monitor with a HDMI input all that's needed...i.e. I don't need a tuner for the TV.

I currently have a single HDTV with cable/DVR box.  I wanted to add a DVR to a new HDTV and the sales guy talked me into this.

Thoughts?

http://www.rcn.com/boston/digital-cable-tv/equipment/tivo-whole-home-bundle/


----------



## csb (Jul 12, 2016)

csb said:


> My GS5 is crap since the OS upgraded. How do I make it not crap?


My phone was updated to Marshmallow about a month ago and it's fantastic! Lollipop was crap and sat huge on my phone, but this update is like having my phone back. 

I know you were all worried about that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Fox:
> 
> Do you know anything about this system?
> 
> ...


As long as it does what you expect and is fairly straight forward, sounds like a good set-up. And hopefully they have good customer support should anything go awry.  

I'm an almost 4-year cable-cutter so I can't speak to any services like this.  I wasn't a fan of using a DVR as it would tend to get so backed up on recorded content, I wouldn't have time to watch it all and ended up either losing the data or just deleting it out right.  It actually became a chore to try and "clear the DVR" so we quit doing that.  YMMV.


csb said:


> My phone was updated to Marshmallow about a month ago and it's fantastic! Lollipop was crap and sat huge on my phone, but this update is like having my phone back.
> 
> I know you were all worried about that.


I was! Glad to hear it's working better for you again. MM is fantastic!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2016)

FYI, from one of my professional data recovery vendors:



> *Top failing hard drives*
> 
> We keep a list of the top 5 drives that we are seeing in our lab. Please check your inventory and consider de-commissioning these models:
> 
> ...


I pity ANYONE that encounters the CryptXXX ransomware program.  That mf'er is advanced!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 12, 2016)

Fox, does that infect linux systems?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 12, 2016)

I thought that Bitcoin was dead.......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Fox, does that infect linux systems?


It's not as prevalent, but Linux is not completely immune either. If a ransomware virus infected a windows/apple-based PC on your network, it would likely propagate to any other machines that you have mapped on your network. If it were stand-alone, it might not be affected.



kevo_55 said:


> I thought that Bitcoin was dead.......


Ya I think that did actually get knocked back a bit. I'm guessing now the ransom needs to be paid via conventional monetary means.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2016)

Am I missing something here?  Best Buy - two Samsung 48 in. TVs, each on sale for $379, one is a smart TV the other is not.  Is there any real functional difference?  The linked comparison shows a "difference" in the video and audio connections but I don't think they make any difference if I'm connecting to cable with an HDMI input.  Correct?

I bought the dumb TV but I'm thinking I should return it and get the SmartTV.  Even if I don't need/use the browser, hell it's the same TV for the same money with web capability built-in.  I just hate paying more for less.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/compare?skus=4513700,9481034&amp;url=%2Fsite%2Fsearchpage.jsp%3Fcp%3D1%26searchType%3Dsearch%26_dyncharset%3DUTF-8%26ks%3D960%26sc%3DGlobal%26list%3Dy%26usc%3DAll%20Categories%26type%3Dpage%26id%3Dpcat17071%26iht%3Dn%26seeAll%3D%26browsedCategory%3Dpcmcat193400050018%26st%3Dpcmcat193400050018_categoryid%24abcat0101001%26qp%3Dtvtype_facet%3DTV%20Type~LED%5Ebrand_facet%3DBrand~Samsung%5Etvscreensizerange_facet%3DTV%20Screen%20Size~46%22%20-%2049%22&amp;productString=1219756369972*1219704420852


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Am I missing something here?  Best Buy - two Samsung 48 in. TVs, each on sale for $379, one is a smart TV the other is not.  Is there any real functional difference?  The linked comparison shows a "difference" in the video and audio connections but I don't think they make any difference if I'm connecting to cable with an HDMI input.  Correct?
> 
> I bought the dumb TV but I'm thinking I should return it and get the SmartTV.  Even if I don't need/use the browser, hell it's the same TV for the same money with web capability built-in.  I just hate paying more for less.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/compare?skus=4513700,9481034&amp;url=%2Fsite%2Fsearchpage.jsp%3Fcp%3D1%26searchType%3Dsearch%26_dyncharset%3DUTF-8%26ks%3D960%26sc%3DGlobal%26list%3Dy%26usc%3DAll%20Categories%26type%3Dpage%26id%3Dpcat17071%26iht%3Dn%26seeAll%3D%26browsedCategory%3Dpcmcat193400050018%26st%3Dpcmcat193400050018_categoryid%24abcat0101001%26qp%3Dtvtype_facet%3DTV%20Type~LED%5Ebrand_facet%3DBrand~Samsung%5Etvscreensizerange_facet%3DTV%20Screen%20Size~46%22%20-%2049%22&amp;productString=1219756369972*1219704420852


I would also go for the Smart features if the price is the same.  Call it future-proofing.  :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 13, 2016)

IMO, Smart TV's suck. Well, to be specific their wifi antennas suck. They work pretty good if you can simply hard connect them to the internet.

I have a smart tv and I no longer use it's features. I simply plugged in a Roku into it and just use that.

Works much better.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> IMO, Smart TV's suck. Well, to be specific their wifi antennas suck. They work pretty good if you can simply hard connect them to the internet.
> 
> I have a smart tv and I no longer use it's features. I simply plugged in a Roku into it and just use that.
> 
> Works much better.


I actually have two smart TVs and use the feature rather infrequently, which is why I went with the dumb one.  But when I saw the smart one was the same price it's like WTH?!?  I might as well get the smart one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> IMO, Smart TV's suck. Well, to be specific their wifi antennas suck. They work pretty good if you can simply hard connect them to the internet.
> 
> I have a smart tv and I no longer use it's features. I simply plugged in a Roku into it and just use that.
> 
> Works much better.


I tend to agree with this on the _earlier _models.  However, IMO, the units with dual-band Wi-Fi tend to work much better as you now have the ability to utilize the 5GHz band which will generally see less traffic and be less susceptible to interference/congestion from other devices. And I believe that most newer Smart TVs utilize N and AC band technologies.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2016)

http://gizmodo.com/record-setting-hard-drive-writes-information-one-atom-a-1783740015?utm_source=fark&amp;utm_medium=website&amp;utm_content=link



> *Record-Setting Hard Drive Writes Information One Atom At a Time*
> 
> Researchers working in the Netherlands have developed an atomic-scale rewritable data-storage device capable of packing 500 terabits onto a single square inch. Incredibly, that’s enough to store every book written by humans on a surface the size of a postage stamp.
> 
> This atomic hard drive, developed by Sander Otte and his colleagues at Delft University, features a storage density that’s 500 times larger than state-of-the-art hard disk drives. At 500 terabits per square inch, it has the potential to store the entire contents of the US Library of Congress in a 0.1-mm wide cube. The new system, described in the latest issue of Nature Nanotechnology, still requires considerable work before it’s ready for prime time, but it’s an important proof-of-principle that lays the groundwork for the development of useable atomic-scale data storage devices.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> FYI, from one of my professional data recovery vendors:
> 
> I pity ANYONE that encounters the CryptXXX ransomware program.  That mf'er is advanced!


Seagate drives are the worst.  Out of all the drives I've bought over the years - WD, Maxtor, Seagate, Hitachi - Seagate is the only brand I've had issues with.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Seagate drives are the worst.  Out of all the drives I've bought over the years - WD, Maxtor, Seagate, Hitachi - Seagate is the only brand I've had issues with.


I've only used a handful of their performance level barracuda drives which I didn't have trouble. But I think their newer low-end economy drives are the ones having issues. I also have an external UBS 3.0 seagate drive that seems to work fine. But my go-to brand for magnetic media is WD, hands down. Toshiba has been the absolute worst and highest failure rate based on my actual experience in repairing things. And also why I was so ticked off when I heard they had purchased my go-to SSD vendor, OCZ.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Time is almost up!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 28, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Seagate drives are the worst.  Out of all the drives I've bought over the years - WD, Maxtor, Seagate, Hitachi - Seagate is the only brand I've had issues with.


Second this.  Seagate drives are the only ones I've had issues with.  WD is by far my go to brand for external drives.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 28, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> > 27 minutes ago, kevo_55 said: IMO, Smart TV's suck. Well, to be specific their wifi antennas suck. They work pretty good if you can simply hard connect them to the internet. I have a smart tv and I no longer use it's features. I simply plugged in a Roku into it and just use that.
> >
> > Works much better.
> 
> ...


Sorry late to the party on this question. I have a Samsung 4K smart TV which I got on Black Friday 2014, so it's not the absolute newest. Real value in smart TV technology is that services like Netflix, HBOGo, and others can immediately start streaming in 4K. Whereas with your set top box I do not believe these were immediately supported (I could be wrong with some models). Something to consider now that 4K TVs are also coming down in price quite a bit. If you are trying to "future proof" why not go with the extra pixels?


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2016)

^ Interesting point, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 26, 2016)

My UPS failed to provide uninterrupted power to my computer during a power outage today. Is it worth buying a new one?


----------



## willsee (Aug 26, 2016)

I believe all UPS are junk.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Is any of the hardware you operate crucial to your day-to-day operation? If not, then I wouldn't waste the $$.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I wouldn't waste the $$.


That's what I've concluded. When I was in college, I used an UPS because I didn't want to risk it. But now, I'm saying "F" it.

I should buy a good surge protector though. What would you recommend?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2016)

I concur with spending $$ on a good quality surge protective device. Which is usually far less than the cost of the electronics it is protecting. I really like Belkin and Tripp Lite for surge protector manufacturers. 

http://lifehacker.com/five-best-surge-protectors-1444106854

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-surge-protector/

https://www.ezvid.com/top-ten-surge-protectors

I actually have the Home Theater Isobar. Belkin tends to make more compact solutions for the PC side of things. Which is what I generally stick to with all my computing and server equipment.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks Fox.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2016)

Good resources!  It reminded me that my ancient, overpriced Monster surgre protectors probably don't protect me against anything, anymore.  I think I'll pick up a few of those Tripp Lite models to replace them.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 29, 2016)

I would definitely recommend surge protectors with metal housings.  When the MOVs that provide the surge protection go "bang", they tend to set the nearby plastic housing on cheaper protectors on fire.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2016)

So I take it you've seen a few house fires that started that way?  Good to keep in mind...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 29, 2016)

Dleg said:


> So I take it you've seen a few house fires that started that way?  Good to keep in mind...


More than a few.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 30, 2016)

Android Nougat (7.0) was pushed to my phone last night.

Initial thoughts is that it isn't that different than 6.2 which I was running. I can tell they need to hot fix the dimming feature on the screen, but other than that it is pretty slick.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

Not looking into purchasing one but just wanted your thoughts on the HP Spectre (world's thinnest laptop)...


----------



## csb (Sep 9, 2016)

I bought a laser printer for home!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not looking into purchasing one but just wanted your thoughts on the HP Spectre (world's thinnest laptop)...


It does look nice and the specs are impressive. Would be great for traveling.



csb said:


> I bought a laser printer for home!


LOL......waiting for buyer's remorse...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> *It does look nice and the specs are impressive. Would be great for traveling.*
> 
> LOL......waiting for buyer's remorse...


If I started traveling more I would be more interested.  The price tag is a little daunting but certainly reasonable for that market.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> It does look nice and the specs are impressive. Would be great for traveling.
> 
> LOL....*..waiting for buyer's remorse...*


What?  Why?  We have had a laser printer for the house for years.  It is great.  It a bummer we can't print color sometimes, but thats not a big deal


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

Joking. Because it took this long to get a printer AT HOME. lol

Think of all those govt. dollars wasted on personal printing.


----------



## csb (Sep 9, 2016)

I feel so legit!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 9, 2016)

csb said:


> I feel so legit!


Too legit to quit?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

I do 0.0 computer work at home

:true:


----------



## P-E (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

I can print from my phone. This is mostly for pdf sewing patterns and fishing licenses purchased online for neighboring states.


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2016)

csb said:


> I can print from my phone. This is mostly for pdf sewing patterns and fishing licenses purchased online for neighboring states.


Like star-spangled stretch pants?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

no one wants a round house to the face from these bad boys!


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

I could wear them for Rex Qwon Do.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

csb said:


> I could wear them for Rex Qwon Do.


Beat me to it. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2016)

For any of you Yahoo email users out there, this is not good. 

http://lifehacker.com/500-million-yahoo-accounts-hacked-change-your-password-1786958537



> Yahoo has confirmed that information from at least 500 million user accounts was stolen in 2014. While the information was leaked earlier today, it’s worse than we initially thought. If you have a Yahoo account, it’s time to change your password.
> 
> Yahoo is notifying potentially affected users right now, but the information that was accessed by what they’re calling a “state-sponsored actor” includes tons of personally identifiable information, though thankfully no credit card numbers or bank account information was accessed. Here’s what Yahoo released today:
> 
> ...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> For any of you Yahoo email users out there, this is not good.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/500-million-yahoo-accounts-hacked-change-your-password-1786958537


I changed mine to 12345


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2016)

yahoo is still around?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 22, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> yahoo is still around?


it's like having a hotmail account


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I changed mine to 12345


In addition, Hotmail user accounts are still safe and secure. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> In addition, Hotmail user accounts are still safe and secure. :thumbs:


having a hotmail account is like running windows 2000. the hackers have moved on


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> having a hotmail account is like running windows 2000. the hackers have moved on


Says the guy with a GS4


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Says the guy with a GS4


negative my friend. I've been running my GS6 since the day it came out


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 22, 2016)

OH NO...THEY MIGHT GET ACCESS TO MY FANTASY SPORTS ACCOUNTS!

Seriously, I have 4 email accounts.  Outlook for work, Gmail for personal, Hotmail for junk, and Yahoo for fantasy sports.  I don't give a shit if somebody hacks my Yahoo account.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a yahoo account because they are who I buy the domain registration from for this website.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 23, 2016)

My yahoo accounts were all created to support my various anonymous online personalities, so I could care less, too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 23, 2016)

The hack was back in 2014 so if you haven't changed your password since then you probably deserve to be hacked anyway.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2016)

:bump:

Well, after about 3 years my PC at home is on it's death bed. In other words, I'm looking at a new computer.

What say you Mr. Fox about this one? http://www.costco.com/Acer-Predator-AG3-Gaming-Tower---Intel-Core-i7---8GB-Graphics-.product.100319640.html

I would just use it to encode video files and a little Skyrim every now and then.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't know but I can guess what Fox will say.

What I will say is, I am so glad I bought a gaming PC from Cyberpower PC last year.  I started with their base i5 package set, but then did some minor customization to pick a better graphics card, a better power supply, increased RAM, etc.  I got a machine that had nothing but Windows 10 on it - no bloatware whatsoever - and it has worked flawlessly for gaming and other applications ever since, and it just seems so much more "solid" and capable than any store PC I ever bought before.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> :bump:
> 
> Well, after about 3 years my PC at home is on it's death bed. In other words, I'm looking at a new computer.
> 
> ...


Not bad!  Though that's quite a bit of hardware under the hood for a little video encoding and Skyrim!  Ha ha.  I just built (2) similar rigs for about the same price (around $1k each w/ my bulk discounts). ACER is a reputable brand and one I can typically recommend. Up from there is the ASUS ROG (republic of gamers) type rigs. It's nice that it has on-board Wi-Fi and comes with the predator series keyboard &amp; mouse. Would be nice to see what the inside looks like but hopefully ACER did their homework and kept the build clean.



Dleg said:


> I don't know but I can guess what Fox will say.
> 
> What I will say is, I am so glad I bought a gaming PC from Cyberpower PC last year.  I started with their base i5 package set, but then did some minor customization to pick a better graphics card, a better power supply, increased RAM, etc.  I got a machine that had nothing but Windows 10 on it - no bloatware whatsoever - and it has worked flawlessly for gaming and other applications ever since, and it just seems so much more "solid" and capable than any store PC I ever bought before.


That is certainly the way to do it. In fact, LadyFox was due for a new laptop so I got her a new 2-in-1. First thing I did was wipe the main drive and reinstall W10. No add-ons, no bloat-ware, no trial software. And it runs exceptionally well. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2016)

I ordered it. I'll give my report after the New Year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> I ordered it. I'll give my report after the New Year.


Nice! And you could also benchmark it against @Flyer_PE's new rig that he just built. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey fox, what's your take on the Google WiFi out? I'm hearing good things about it. You got anything for us?

https://madeby.google.com/wifi/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2016)

At a quick glance, it looks intriguing. Trouble is, as with all things of this nature, it hasn't been on the market long enough to really have some miles behind it. For me personally, I'm not a fan of only having (2) hard-wired ports. But then again my setup is a bit more advanced than others have with my servers and other networked media PCs. The price seems as high as some of the top-end routers (ASUS, Netgear, etc.). But then again I imagine some of that is the built-in functionality like smart-phone interfacing and such. I'm also skeptical about signal strength and quality with no external antennas. One thing I've learned over the years, an antenna trumps a non-antenna any day of the week. At least for now that's the case.

However, I will say that Google does their homework as they have access to seemingly unlimited resources when it comes to product testing. So because of that, I'd be more willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and say this will probably work fine for most people. But for those that have a fair amount of wired networking, it's not ideal.


----------



## willsee (Mar 29, 2017)

What does this new internet privacy bill mean for me and my viewing pleasures?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2017)

willsee said:


> What does this new internet privacy bill mean for me and my viewing pleasures?


It means, is someone wishes to check up on what you're browsing for, they may now do so without worry of invasion of privacy.

That is, if you're not behind a hardware firewall, 256-bit encryption, and a mirrored connection. Disclaimer: I can neither confirm nor deny this configuration for my setup.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2017)

More info here: http://gizmo.do/zRzshbM

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 3, 2017)

I just got this email from a friend and can confirm that I've started receiving some of the indicated Google shared directory messages in my personal email spam folder.
 



> _*Subject: FW: *Urgent* Email Outbreak - has shared a document on Google Docs with you*
> 
> From our IT Department:
> 
> ...


https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/03/psa-this-google-doc-scam-is-spreading-fast-and-will-email-everyone-you-know/


----------



## kevo_55 (May 3, 2017)

We got a handout from school today saying something similar is going on here.


----------



## leggo PE (May 3, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I just got this email from a friend and can confirm that I've started receiving some of the indicated Google shared directory messages in my personal email spam folder.
> 
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/03/psa-this-google-doc-scam-is-spreading-fast-and-will-email-everyone-you-know/


Thanks for the head's up! Haven't gotten any emails of this sort yet, but will keep my eyes out.


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2017)

Check this out! 

View attachment Virus- Do Not Open.docx


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 3, 2017)

@matt267 PE maybe you can take this one for me.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 3, 2017)

@knight1fox3 what are your thoughts on online backups for your data? I've been looking into it for a while but have never pulled the trigger, but with a big move coming up soon I'd like to have something other than physical backups to fall back on if needed. I've looked into Crashplan and Backblaze, but do you have any thoughts?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 3, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @matt267 PE maybe you can take this one for me.


No thanks, I'm good.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> @knight1fox3 what are your thoughts on online backups for your data? I've been looking into it for a while but have never pulled the trigger, but with a big move coming up soon I'd like to have something other than physical backups to fall back on if needed. I've looked into Crashplan and Backblaze, but do you have any thoughts?


I'm a paranoid conspiracy theorist when it comes to online back-ups. But I see myself breaking down that barrier soon. For now, I back up all our computers (5 PCs) to my servers. To that back-up, I have another back-up stored in our fire safe. However, that said, when the time comes for me to go the cloud storage route, I still stand behind the info provided in my previous post:


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2017)

This scam has been shut down by Google. The domains used in the attack were completely wiped from existence, with whois queries returning "huh?", and permissions granted to the malware for affected accounts have been revoked.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2017)

Developers of the MP3 Have Officially Killed It

http://gizmodo.com/developers-of-the-mp3-have-officially-killed-it-1795205540


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2017)

Speaking of dead formats, Starship Troopers was on the other day.  They were using mini-discs in that movie.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Developers of the MP3 Have Officially Killed It
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/developers-of-the-mp3-have-officially-killed-it-1795205540


There goes all my tactically acquired music files...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2017)

@knight1fox3 do you have any experience/advice over running BlueStacks? It's an Android emulator for the PC to run mobile games.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> @knight1fox3 do you have any experience/advice over running BlueStacks? It's an Android emulator for the PC to run mobile games.


I've read about it in my PC magazine. But no experience with testing it out since my primary gaming platform is PC/Steam.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 10, 2017)

Dex, I have used bluestacks in the past.  It was several years ago though.   Seemed to work fine for the couple android apps I wanted to run on the PC.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2017)

I was tempted to try it out on a couple games I'm currently playing, but upon further research discovered that it's against the game's Terms of Service and is grounds for permanent ban.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I was tempted to try it out on a couple games I'm currently playing, but upon further research discovered that it's against the game's Terms of Service and is grounds for permanent ban.


Ha. You say that like the threat of being banned has ever stopped you in the past...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2017)

I'd just hate to lose 10+ months of in-game progress...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

So. American consumerism won me over last week. I caved and bought the Pixel 2, mainly because of the great deal I could get for trading in my Pixel and the ability to get a new google home mini for free.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2017)

My Google Nexus 5x upgraded to Oreo. It's not too different than Android 7.X. 

I am thinking that my phone will mysteriously stop working in the next 6 months so I will be buying a Pixel 2 as well.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

I hate my iPhone more, but am becoming less enamored with my S5.  Very glitchy, spotty wifi performance, lots of app crashes.  I will have to give the LG's and HTC's a hard look next time around, which probably won't be for a long time since it's out of pocket from now on.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> I am thinking that my phone will mysteriously stop working in the next 6 months so I will be buying a Pixel 2 as well.


Do it! If the Pixel 2 is anything like the Pixel, I think you'll like it. At least, I love my Pixel and am pretty sure I will love my Pixel 2 as well, as soon as I get myself some wireless bluetooth headphones. No headphone jack, doh!


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> No headphone jack, doh!


Really hate that, and I have bluetooth headphones.  Inevitably you forget to charge them, or you want to use your spare corded ones at work, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> Really hate that, and I have bluetooth headphones.  Inevitably you forget to charge them, or you want to use your spare corded ones at work, etc.


I thought you could get an adapter that would connect to the USB port and pass through audio to a 3.5mm output?


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I thought you could get an adapter that would connect to the USB port and pass through audio to a 3.5mm output?


Still less than ideal, since you can't charge your phone at that point.  For example, we have super shitty cell service in our building, so it's a battery killer.  I'll routinely put on Pandora or Youtube to listen to music, but leave it plugged in so the battery has a chance to make it through the day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> Still less than ideal, since you can't charge your phone at that point.  For example, we have super shitty cell service in our building, so it's a battery killer.  I'll routinely put on Pandora or Youtube to listen to music, but leave it plugged in so the battery has a chance to make it through the day.


Invalid excuse. Adapter + wireless charging = happy Supe :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

Do I have wireless charging?  I don't think I have wireless charging.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> Do I have wireless charging?  I don't think I have wireless charging.


https://www.amazon.com/CHOETECH-Wireless-Including-Charging-Compatible/dp/B00DDTZN4S

Anymore excuses???


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

I LOVE my S8. and it's wireless charging magic. not that it doesnt charge with the same charger that i have a million cords of in all possible locations though. I guess it's time to purge those 

only problem is the zagg screen protector that i've used on every device, is incapable of being applied properly and i forever have gaps and therefore dust collecting around the perimeter of the screen. drives. me. nuts. this is my 3rd application by the "professionals" (read: people who do this literally all day) and i'm getting frustrated! blah.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

TechArmor &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Zagg


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> TechArmor &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Zagg


do they have something that fits the damn screen tho?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> do they have something that fits the damn screen tho?


Of course, silly.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Of course, silly.


PROVE IT


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> PROVE IT


http://www.techarmor.com/installation

&lt;------OCD about bubbles/debris with screen protectors. No issues with TechArmor. Thank you very little.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> http://www.techarmor.com/installation
> 
> &lt;------OCD about bubbles/debris with screen protectors. No issues with TechArmor. Thank you very little.


ugh but i spent 60 bucks on this zagg that i'm going on 3 weeks of retries now!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

also none of those videos you linked to show a curved screen I don't think.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Now I have to find the video for your exact phone make and model? Do I look like Best Buy?  LOL


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Now I have to find the video for your exact phone make and model? Do I look like Best Buy?  LOL


I THOUGHT THIS WAS THE WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!

I'm live chatting with zagg and they said best buy does perfect installations and they're sending me 2 of the 50 dollar protectors fo free and then i pay 8 to have it installed. 

THEN I'M GOING TO GET MY DOLLARS BACK FROM THESE KIOSK DUDES PLUS PAIN AND SUFFERING.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I THOUGHT THIS WAS THE WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> It is. :thumbs:


which means yes, you look better than best buy


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2017)

Why go to Best buy when you can just get it from Amazon cheaper?


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Why go to Best buy when you can just get it from Amazon cheaper?


Zagg is sending me some for free so I'm just paying best buy to apply it. Although I might just try solo


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well, it happened.

My Nexus 5X starting to do the "boot loop" issue with these phones yesterday.

I chatted with Google and in doing the complete factory wipe, it was evident that it was a hardware issue. So, I was referred to LG. 

LG simply said that I could have it shipped to them and pay $20 to see if they will fix it or not.

So, since it lasted 2 whole years I just bought a Pixel 2. Now, I get to be without a cell phone for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

The Pixel 2 has arrived and is now in leggo's possession! I'll do the switchover tonight. I expect it to be much easier going from Pixel to Pixel 2 than it was going from iPhone to Pixel.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 27, 2017)

I remember when I had to switch from rotary dial to pushbutton.  That was hard.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2017)

My Pixel 2 came today.

It's pretty nice!


----------



## User1 (Nov 7, 2017)

My s8 was being stupid. Support made me push buttons. I pushed the wrong ones. Got the android of death and emergency. Backed out of it somehow. S8 no longer being stupid for the time being. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2017)

Another Pixel 2 owner maybe?


----------



## User1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Not likely. I love Samsung. Samsung is bae 
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> My s8 was being stupid. Support made me push buttons. I pushed the wrong ones. Got the android of death and emergency. Backed out of it somehow. S8 no longer being stupid for the time being.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 7, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Another Pixel 2 owner maybe?


Pixel 2! Pixel 2!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 7, 2017)

Darn TechArmor for having its Pixel 2 ballistic screen protector 2-pack be out of stock. After such high recommendations from @knight1fox3, too!


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2017)

Why a screen protector? It's gorilla glass.


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Why a screen protector? It's gorilla glass.


Because it's more fun to have a smudgy screen that you'll never quite get on perfectly.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 7, 2017)

csb said:


> Because it's more fun to have a smudgy screen that you'll never quite get on perfectly.


Exactly.

No, I dunno. Peace of mind?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2017)

I never had one and I never had any problems. 

Then again, I don't throw my phones around (or drop them) either.


----------



## User1 (Nov 7, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> I never had one and I never had any problems.
> Then again, I don't throw my phones around (or drop them) either.


Well aren't you special [emoji14]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2017)

Found the next video card I'm getting for my PC. @Supe, you should get one too. :thumbs:

https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/08/nvidias-2999-titan-v-is-a-110-teraflop-gpu-for-ai-processing-bitcoin-mining/


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Found the next video card I'm getting for my PC. @Supe, you should get one too. :thumbs:
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/08/nvidias-2999-titan-v-is-a-110-teraflop-gpu-for-ai-processing-bitcoin-mining/


It's on my Christmas list!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 8, 2017)

Where are my TechArmor screen protectors?! Grrr DHL!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 9, 2017)

@knight1fox3 any recommendations for large screen computer monitors that won't entirely break the bank?  The intention is mostly for engineering work not gaming but no real preference.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @knight1fox3 any recommendations for large screen computer monitors that won't entirely break the bank?  The intention is mostly for engineering work not gaming but no real preference.


I'm generally a fan of ASUS, Samsung, and NEC panels (no particular order). That said, and not sure how large you are looking for and what your budget is, but typically the Cadillac of monitors is the Dell UltraSharp based on their IPS design and seemingly impossible pixel density. If I were in the market, I'd strongly consider this one as they typically run upwards of $700. But on Amazon, only $436!

Otherwise, you can find the other brands I mentioned for cheaper on Newegg or something. I typically try to look for multiple connection types, LED back lighting, and a minimum HD resolution of 1920 x 1080. HTH

EDIT: Looks like Samsung has a relatively cheap 4K monitor that is pretty reasonable: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YD3DBOC/


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 9, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Dell-FR3PK-34-Inch-Led-Lit-Monitor/dp/B01IOO4TIM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1512828173&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=dell+ultrasharp+u3415w+34-inch+curved+led-lit+monitor

This is a pretty sexy monitor...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Dell-FR3PK-34-Inch-Led-Lit-Monitor/dp/B01IOO4TIM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1512828173&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=dell+ultrasharp+u3415w+34-inch+curved+led-lit+monitor
> 
> This is a pretty sexy monitor...


Ha! I also looked at that one (figured the price might be too steep) and if price was no object, I'd likely spring for it. I've seen a couple of those ultra-wides at different offices and they look fantastic!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 9, 2017)

I was also looking at this...not that I'm getting it but...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072C7TNC5/ref=s9_acsd_bw_wf_e_E170603A_cdi_0?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-10&amp;pf_rd_r=SQ5YHJV0BPGPQ8EJM12T&amp;pf_rd_t=101&amp;pf_rd_p=f0003459-2eb4-4f17-810b-13007659d4a5&amp;pf_rd_i=15469054011#customerReviews


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I was also looking at this...not that I'm getting it but...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072C7TNC5/ref=s9_acsd_bw_wf_e_E170603A_cdi_0?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-10&amp;pf_rd_r=SQ5YHJV0BPGPQ8EJM12T&amp;pf_rd_t=101&amp;pf_rd_p=f0003459-2eb4-4f17-810b-13007659d4a5&amp;pf_rd_i=15469054011#customerReviews


YES! You should casually forward that link to Mrs. Ram and say "hint, hint". LOL

That is one epic display. And check out one of these user review photos. Nice gaming station!


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 11, 2017)

I bought these LED lights from Amazon to tape behind the monitor and they worked great until they fell off.  That was over a month ago and I've been too busy [playing PUBG and Destiny 2] to do anything about it.  That picture reminds me I want to get a new case too.  I'm using this case I got for $20 because it reminded me of the old Alienware cases, but now I want to get rid of it because it reminds me of the old Alienware cases lol:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm seeing more and more of the custom builds not using a case at all (including the pic above). Literally bolting everything to a piece of plywood and hanging it on the wall. I'd be really tempted to do the same just so I don't have to worry about making sure there are enough slots for everything.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm seeing more and more of the custom builds not using a case at all (including the pic above). Literally bolting everything to a piece of plywood and hanging it on the wall. I'd be really tempted to do the same just so I don't have to worry about making sure there are enough slots for everything.


Indeed. But with a greater degree of exposure, comes more susceptibility to damage and dust/debris. If you truly want to be worry free on space for a new PC build, go with the Cooler Master Cosmos II. It weighs in at 47.3 lbs, EMPTY. LOL


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 11, 2017)

I like the new tempered glass style cases that are coming out like these:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 11, 2017)

TechArmor screen protector delivered today because they decided to try to deliver to a business at 6:42 pm on a Saturday, when it was originally supposed to be delivered by Friday.

Will replace tonight if I remember.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I was also looking at this...not that I'm getting it but...


Saw this deal recently that was emailed to me. You are free to verify the integrity of the following link. :thumbs:

https://www.buydig.com/shop/product/LG29UM59A?omid=427&amp;ref=email4&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=Email&amp;utm_placement=20171212_9DAYSAVEBG


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> TechArmor screen protector delivered today because they decided to try to deliver to a business at 6:42 pm on a Saturday, when it was originally supposed to be delivered by Friday.
> 
> Will replace tonight if I remember.


I forgot!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 13, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Saw this deal recently that was emailed to me. You are free to verify the integrity of the following link. :thumbs:
> 
> https://www.buydig.com/shop/product/LG29UM59A?omid=427&amp;ref=email4&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=Email&amp;utm_placement=20171212_9DAYSAVEBG


The price is highly attractive...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I was also looking at this...not that I'm getting it but...


Well, I think we both need this one:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/samsung-chg90-qled-displayhdr-compliant,36135.html


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2017)

Can @knight1fox3 help me find a good printer that prints and scan 11x17?  My printer went TU yesterday


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Can [mention=14295]knight1fox3[/mention] help me find a good printer that prints and scan 11x17?  My printer went TU yesterday [emoji20]


Only if you clarify exactly what you mean by TU
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> Only if you clarify exactly what you mean by TU
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Total Inability To Support Usual Performance


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well, I think we both need this one:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/samsung-chg90-qled-displayhdr-compliant,36135.html


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

so trying to install a new hard drive in my kids laptop. going through all the Dell instructions but I keep getting the blue screen of death?

Do you have to rename all the old drive to something else to get it to recognize the new one?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Can @knight1fox3 help me find a good printer that prints and scan 11x17?  My printer went TU yesterday


I'm partial to either Canon or HP when it comes to reliability and performance. I'm sure either/both of these mfr's have models that can handle 11x17 scanning. Just don't have any specific ones off the top of my head.



Road Guy said:


> so trying to install a new hard drive in my kids laptop. going through all the Dell instructions but I keep getting the blue screen of death?
> 
> Do you have to rename all the old drive to something else to get it to recognize the new one?


A couple of follow-up questions. Prior to installing the new drive, was the old drive first imaged (what software?) and said image transferred to the new drive? If yes, then I would start by booting the system with only the new drive installed (assuming you are looking to use both drives at once). If you continue to get the BSOD error even with just the new drive installed, I try entering the system BIOS/UEFI interface to see if the main board is detecting the new drive (make, model, size).


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

I cant recall the error messages we get, but the old hard drive was dead so no way (or easy way) to retrieve it.

Ill try and take some pics of the errors we keep getting.. PIA..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I cant recall the error messages we get, but the old hard drive was dead so no way (or easy way) to retrieve it.
> 
> Ill try and take some pics of the errors we keep getting.. PIA..


I guess my underlying point is, does the new drive have a bootable operating system loaded on it? And if so, is it a new install or the one from the previous drive?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

we had to download it from windows. I think we were going with windows 8?  Its a Dell Inspirion laptop that's probably 3 years old? But we had to put windows 8 on a thumb drive and direct the "blue screen" to read it from there.

I did this on our main PC and it was more straightforward since the old hard drive still worked.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> we had to download it from windows. I think we were going with windows 8?  Its a Dell Inspirion laptop that's probably 3 years old? But we had to put windows 8 on a thumb drive and direct the "blue screen" to read it from there.
> 
> I did this on our main PC and it was more straightforward since the old hard drive still worked.


Yikes! Any reason to not go with Win 10? Win 8 was just so buggy and their install process is/was convoluted as well. If you/kid is really set on using Win 8, I'd suggest going with 8.1 because they "fixed" a fair number of issues that were prevalent in 8.0. But even 8.1 still has it's own underlying issues. Win 10 is the next solid MS operating system (like Win 7 after Vista). You should be eligible to get Win 10 with a valid Win 8 license key. And with the new drive installed, the Win 10 installation will pretty much do everything for you. I've been pleasantly surprised at how they've stream-lined the installation process.

Generally a BSOD immediately upon system boot up is not a good thing. And typically points to a hardware failure/incompatibility. A screen capture might help to determine the root cause.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

I figured older would be better with an older laptop?  But we can try that - but I don't even think its getting to the point to read the software - I f'd with this last night but will record the error messages - cant do screen shots through DOS but will take photos


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm partial to either Canon or HP when it comes to reliability and performance. I'm sure either/both of these mfr's have models that can handle 11x17 scanning. Just don't have any specific ones off the top of my head.


Do you like them $100 better, cause I'm thinking the Epson is a pretty sweet deal right now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I figured older would be better with an older laptop?  But we can try that - but I don't even think its getting to the point to read the software - I f'd with this last night but will record the error messages - cant do screen shots through DOS but will take photos


Nah, if Win 8 works, Win 10 will also work as they are both based on the same operating system architecture. That might even alleviate the issue you are running into altogether. Also, if you have model numbers for both the old drive and new drive, we could quickly check compatibility.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Do you like them $100 better, cause I'm thinking the Epson is a pretty sweet deal right now.


You get what you pay for. When it comes to printing, I'm willing to shell out a little more for better print quality and system reliability. That's not to say Epson isn't good, I just have no experience with that brand.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You get what you pay for. When it comes to printing, I'm willing to shell out a little more for better print quality and system reliability. That's not to say Epson isn't good, I just have no experience with that brand.


Normal price was the same, but the Epson is 100 off. Going with the Epson.


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey @Ramnares P.E. - decided to do away with my dual monitors on the old setup, and will be ordering this one when I get back to Charlotte for the new computer.  Pretty good reviews! https://www.amazon.com/LG-34UM68-P-34-Inch-21-UltraWide/dp/B01BMES072/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1514085092&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=lg+21%3A9


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Supe said:


> Hey @Ramnares P.E. - decided to do away with my dual monitors on the old setup, and will be ordering this one when I get back to Charlotte for the new computer.  Pretty good reviews! https://www.amazon.com/LG-34UM68-P-34-Inch-21-UltraWide/dp/B01BMES072/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1514085092&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=lg+21%3A9


You didn't want to go with the 49"? LOL


----------



## Supe (Dec 24, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You didn't want to go with the 49"? LOL


I'm broke!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2017)

@knight1fox3, I bought my daughter a raspberry pi for Christmas.  It came preloaded with games that teaching programming. She's giddy about learning how to hack. Should I be concerned?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2017)

Your kid may have "the knack."


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2017)

Can she lead a normal life?


----------



## SE_FL (Dec 28, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Can @knight1fox3 help me find a good printer that prints and scan 11x17?  My printer went TU yesterday


I have the HP OfficeJet Pro 7740 and it's decent. I was looking at the HP EcoTank due to the cost of replacement cartridges. @Audi driver, P.E. did you go with the EcoTank?


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 29, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Can she lead a normal life?


No. She'll be an engineer.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 29, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> No. She'll be an engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 29, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> No. She'll be an engineer.


I'll try not to blame myself.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 1, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> @knight1fox3, I bought my daughter a raspberry pi for Christmas.  It came preloaded with games that teaching programming. She's giddy about learning how to hack. Should I be concerned?


Not in the slightest. A raspberry pi is a developmental device used to promote computer science. It's not very practical as a hacking tool since it doesn't really have that much horse power under the hood. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

SE_FL said:


> I have the HP OfficeJet Pro 7740 and it's decent. I was looking at the HP EcoTank due to the cost of replacement cartridges. @Audi driver, P.E. did you go with the EcoTank?


No, I went with the Epson WorkForce WF-7610.  I also looked at the WF-7620 but it was $150 more and the only difference was that it can hold an entire ream of paper at a time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 26, 2018)

So I know how to restrict write access to an Excel file but what I want to do is let only a handful write and let others view only.  The catch is that those with write authority should be able to write/save while the others are viewing simultaneously.  Any ideas?


----------



## User1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> So I know how to restrict write access to an Excel file but what I want to do is let only a handful write and let others view only.  The catch is that those with write authority should be able to write/save while the others are viewing simultaneously.  Any ideas?


Use Google sheets? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 26, 2018)

Can't - must be Excel in the directory it's currently located.  (We're archaic here)


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

It can be done, I don't know how

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

but some of our financial spreadsheets are set up where I can edit certain cells but not others, I have to get the finance people to change cells that I can't


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2018)

We use MS Sharepoint to do that.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

I think that's what we use also


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 26, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> We use MS Sharepoint to do that.


This. It's pretty much the easiest way to control who can read and write all while making a document readily available in an online intranet environment.


----------



## SE_FL (Jan 29, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Can't - must be Excel in the directory it's currently located.  (We're archaic here)


I think you're looking to "protect a workbook" or "protect a worksheet".

https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Protect-a-workbook-7e365a4d-3e89-4616-84ca-1931257c1517

https://support.office.com/en-us/article/protect-a-worksheet-3179efdb-1285-4d49-a9c3-f4ca36276de6

This article explain the differences.

https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Protection-and-security-in-Excel-be0b34db-8cb6-44dd-a673-0b3e3475ac2d


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks folks.  I had our IT admin provide read only access to the folder and full access only to four people in the group that manage the effort daily.  Seems to have addressed the problem so far.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2018)

Okay, recommendations please. Or thoughts on the Pixelbook.

Basically, I'm going to be looking for a new laptop sometime this year. My old macbook pro has finally started to act extremely slow. It's about seven or eight years old, so I'm okay with replacing it at this point. I do not, however, feel the need to go with another macbook. I mainly use my laptop for streaming video on the laptop or chromecasting to our TV and keeping lots of files (which I'm sure is relevant).

I'm not a gamer and want a headphone jack (though I suppose I won't really need that, as soon as I set up my Pixel buds) and at least two USB ports (gotta charge two bike lights at once some times!). I'm looking to spend around $1200 max (ideally closer to $1000), and I guess I'm just looking for basic functionality with good speed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/surface-laptop/p/90fc23dv6snz?icid=Cat_Surface-Hero1-Laptop-11817-012818-en-us&amp;activetab=pivotverviewtab


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/surface-laptop/p/90fc23dv6snz?icid=Cat_Surface-Hero1-Laptop-11817-012818-en-us&amp;activetab=pivotverviewtab


Thanks!

Do you have one and if so, do you like it?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 30, 2018)

http://store.hp.com/us/en/mdp/laptops/stream-notebook-348017--1#!&amp;tab=vao

Don't be fooled by the low ratings and price tag - I've had mine (in pink :wub: ) for 4 years and it still runs like the day I bought it. It takes a couple seconds to boot up, has great battery life, is incredibly lightweight, and just a joy to use for basic streaming, spreadsheets and word processing. The hard drive space is limited but I save all my files on a micro SD that I leave in the slot. Not sure how Chromecasting would work on it, though.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 30, 2018)

No, I don't have a Surface.

It may be a good option though. Apple/Google make nice products but they are expensive for what they are. 

YMZ's HP may be a good idea too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Okay, recommendations please. Or thoughts on the Pixelbook.
> 
> Basically, I'm going to be looking for a new laptop sometime this year. My old macbook pro has finally started to act extremely slow. It's about seven or eight years old, so I'm okay with replacing it at this point. I do not, however, feel the need to go with another macbook. I mainly use my laptop for streaming video on the laptop or chromecasting to our TV and keeping lots of files (which I'm sure is relevant).
> 
> ...


The Pixelbook is a fine machine. They are sleek &amp; efficient and akin to the Samsung Spin 2-in-1 notebooks (plus they are relatively cost efficient). I really like the 2-in-1 design which provides the versatility of a tablet but also offers similar horsepower to that of a full-blown notebook (tough to beat that price-point too). The MS Surface variety are also similar to this but tend to command a higher price tag.



YMZ PE said:


> http://store.hp.com/us/en/mdp/laptops/stream-notebook-348017--1#!&amp;tab=vao
> 
> Don't be fooled by the low ratings and price tag - I've had mine (in pink :wub: ) for 4 years and it still runs like the day I bought it. It takes a couple seconds to boot up, has great battery life, is incredibly lightweight, and just a joy to use for basic streaming, spreadsheets and word processing. The hard drive space is limited but I save all my files on a micro SD that I leave in the slot. Not sure how Chromecasting would work on it, though.


A Celeron CPU and only 4GB of RAM?! You're better than that YMZ... 

J/K. I know LinkedIn doesn't require mass amounts of processing power.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> http://store.hp.com/us/en/mdp/laptops/stream-notebook-348017--1#!&amp;tab=vao
> 
> Don't be fooled by the low ratings and price tag - I've had mine (in pink :wub: ) for 4 years and it still runs like the day I bought it. It takes a couple seconds to boot up, has great battery life, is incredibly lightweight, and just a joy to use for basic streaming, spreadsheets and word processing. The hard drive space is limited but I save all my files on a micro SD that I leave in the slot. Not sure how Chromecasting would work on it, though.


Woah, I could buy five of those!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 30, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> A Celeron CPU and only 4GB of RAM?! You're better than that YMZ...
> 
> J/K. I know LinkedIn doesn't require mass amounts of processing power.


Right, I forgot to add "trolling for johnson" to my list of benefits to the HP!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2018)

I got a new ipad pro 256GB 12.9 for christmas.  I have an older ipad2 that I just use for surfing the net and basic email functions.  I wasn't expecting the ipad pro (I was shocked to see it's $1000 machine) and just started using it. 

I really wish it were a laptop as I've never been a mac person.

Any good fast tutorials on how to use this thing efficiently?  I hate the idea of tying things to the cloud as I want to keep my work and personal stuff separate and I hate having all that information "out in space".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I got a new ipad pro 256GB 12.9 for christmas.  I have an older ipad2 that I just use for surfing the net and basic email functions.  I wasn't expecting the ipad pro (I was shocked to see it's $1000 machine) and just started using it.
> 
> I really wish it were a laptop as I've never been a mac person.
> 
> Any good fast tutorials on how to use this thing efficiently?  I hate the idea of tying things to the cloud as I want to keep my work and personal stuff separate and I hate having all that information "out in space".


First off, condolences on your gift. :thumbs:  My initial recommendation for you:







But on a more serious note, here's a good resource that should get you started on a few basics: https://www.imore.com/ipad-pro


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

On a separate note, 

I counted (9) desktop PC enclosures (not counting any of my own) in my PC parts inventory. I might have a problem... :lmao:


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

i have an ipad pro for work. same as you 12.9. i am obsessed with it. will you be using it for work? 

my most used app is goodnotes - it's great for my hand calcs and for marking up pdfs. it's like 5 dollars i think? I also have bluebeam which was like 10 dollars, but opens up the availability of studio sessions, which lets you have almost full functionality on PC without paying upwards of 300/year for a full license. 

and apple pencil is as bae as any apple product could be. still salty i didn't get a surface instead.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

I miss Bluebeam so, so much. My current employer only has Acrobat whatever-y what that is cumbersome and not terribly user friendly to use instead.

Granted, I know we don't have the fanciest Acrobat program, but still.


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I miss Bluebeam so, so much. My current employer only has Acrobat whatever-y what that is cumbersome and not terribly user friendly to use instead.
> 
> Granted, I know we don't have the fanciest Acrobat program, but still.


do you have an apple device? ( i feel like you might) 

I have the bluebeam revu app on my idevice. (might have bluebeam for android too)

I just create a studio session on my ipad, and then use bluebeam revu (expired trial version) to add drawings to the studio session and modify them as needed, and then print to pdf when I need to send the information somewhere! I hope this is useful info to you!! 

Also, my paid app on my ipad air 2 for work transferred as still a paid app on my ipad pro 12.9. win.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> do you have an apple device? ( i feel like you might)
> 
> I have the bluebeam revu app on my idevice. (might have bluebeam for android too)
> 
> ...


I have an older macbook pro laptop I'll be replacing in the coming months with something non-apple. It's a personal laptop anyway, and not used for business. For work, I have just my in-office setup, which is two screens and a PC tower.


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

poop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I just create a studio session on my ipad, and then use bluebeam revu (expired trial version) to add drawings to the studio session and modify them as needed, and then print to pdf when I need to send the information somewhere! I hope this is useful info to you!!


Just don't try to actually print something on a physical printer. *#AppleDontPlayThat #Fail*


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

doesn't look like they have bluebeam for android yet either  rude.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> i have an ipad pro for work. same as you 12.9. i am obsessed with it. will you be using it for work?
> 
> my most used app is goodnotes - it's great for my hand calcs and for marking up pdfs. it's like 5 dollars i think? I also have bluebeam which was like 10 dollars, but opens up the availability of studio sessions, which lets you have almost full functionality on PC without paying upwards of 300/year for a full license.
> 
> and apple pencil is as bae as any apple product could be. still salty i didn't get a surface instead.


thanks that's good news.  not sure if I'm going to use it for work or not.

I wasn't sure what "bae" meant so I checked online.

Here's the definition on Urban dictionary:

BAE

The most fucking annoying way to say girlfriend, boyfriend, crush, or any other sort of significant other. Commonly used by ghetto folks, swagfags, and annoying fucktards
Yo Yo she's my bae
Jesus Christ, this person is fucking retartded.
#babe #baby #swag #ghetto #hot


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

BEFORE ALL ELSE or something like that. I never use it as any sort of significant other. Unless I'm in a subconscious relationship with goat cheese. :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

I always thought bae stood for "Before Anyone Else" and that it was popularized by the Bey herself (or maybe her Beyhive).


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2018)

BAE is bae.

And TJ loves goat cheese. (But who doesn't?)


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> And TJ loves goat cheese. (But who doesn't?)


Me! We've been through this before. But I try it every time it's presented to me!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Me! We've been through this before. But I try it every time it's presented to me!


That's be cause you're attempting to consume dairy products in CA. Perhaps you should plan a trip to the dairy state (WI) and try it there. :thumbs:

And while you're there, also get some freshly made (and squeaky) cheese curds.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's be cause you're attempting to consume dairy products in CA. Perhaps you should plan a trip to the dairy state (WI) and try it there. :thumbs:
> 
> And while you're there, get some freshly made (and squeaky) cheese curds.


Wait, you're telling me that the "Happy Cows Live in California" commercials I was raised on were a lie??

Also, VT cheese is pretty good too!   Cabot is my jam.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Wait, you're telling me that the "Happy Cows Live in California" commercials I was raised on were a lie??


Indeed. It's funny though that those commercials also air locally around here too. So even though the info is untrue, we'll still take marketing ad $$ from your state.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. It's funny though that those commercials also air locally around here too. So even though the info is untrue, we'll still take marketing ad $$ from your state.


Wait, they still air where you are???


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Wait, they still air where you are???


I thought I recalled seeing one during football season but maybe that was last year. Still humorous either way.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2018)

when my flip phone dies, i think i found the smart phone for me.  The iphone SE.  It is small enough that I can deal with it.  I've never used an apple product so that will suck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> when my flip phone dies


Don't talk like that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey @knight1fox3, you never helped out with this problem.


----------



## csb (Mar 5, 2018)

I think I might buy an S9+.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 5, 2018)

Okay, first gripe with my Pixel 2. In group messages, I'm randomly not _getting_ some of the messages sent to me. It doesn't seem to be consistently from one or more specific people and sometimes, if a person sends a string of text messages in a row, I may get all of them, I may get one of them, or I may get none of them. This only seems to be happening in group texts, and only started maybe within the last two or three weeks.

I did a quick google search and apparently, I'm not the only one this has happened to (apparently it was happening to people back when the Pixel 2 first came out, but never affected me then). I haven't really had time to figure out if there's a fix yet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey @knight1fox3, you never helped out with this problem.


Sorry Ble. Must have slipped my mind due to all the other thread side-tracking happening. I'll look at this ASAP. This week might be a bit difficult though because I'm working 12's at the manufacturing plant due to an over-capacity issue.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 5, 2018)

Apparently my issue might be related to AT&amp;T. Dumb.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey @knight1fox3, you never helped out with this problem.





knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry Ble. Must have slipped my mind due to all the other thread side-tracking happening. I'll look at this ASAP. This week might be a bit difficult though because I'm working 12's at the manufacturing plant due to an over-capacity issue.


Do you know off hand what version of Android you are running on those Galaxy Tab A devices? Since you've already gone through the process of creating restricted profiles, you might give this method a try to see if that will work for you. If it doesn't work, then you could try creating a secondary non-restricted type account and instead implementing a separate application to maintain control over the device(s). This particular app gets a good amount of praise and I believe has all the appropriate restriction controls you are looking for (the paid version has added functionality). HTH :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 13, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Do you know off hand what version of Android you are running on those Galaxy Tab A devices? Since you've already gone through the process of creating restricted profiles, you might give this method a try to see if that will work for you. If it doesn't work, then you could try creating a secondary non-restricted type account and instead implementing a separate application to maintain control over the device(s). This particular app gets a good amount of praise and I believe has all the appropriate restriction controls you are looking for (the paid version has added functionality). HTH :thumbs:


Thanks, I'll take a look at this sometime this week.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2018)

I have an android question: how do I force an "upgrade" of my Android OS?  My phone is still running Android OS 4.4 "kitkat". I can no longer use my online banking services because of this. I did enough research to learn that I can get up to Android OS 6 with support for my phone (Samsung Galaxy S5 active).  But I can't figure out how to do it - whenever I check for "updates" AT&amp;T says I am up to date.  I don't want to "update" I want to "upgrade".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I have an android question: how do I force an "upgrade" of my Android OS?  My phone is still running Android OS 4.4 "kitkat". I can no longer use my online banking services because of this. I did enough research to learn that I can get up to Android OS 6 with support for my phone (Samsung Galaxy S5 active).  But I can't figure out how to do it - whenever I check for "updates" AT&amp;T says I am up to date.  I don't want to "update" I want to "upgrade".


So this can often be a 2-fold issue. And apologies in advance if you've already gone through all the simple steps, but I assume you've tried this? If so, and the system isn't detecting that an update is available, then that typically means your carrier (in this case, AT&amp;T), has not elected to push that update for your specific phone model. This can happen for older phones as it's easy for them to be forgotten once new tech rolls out. This appears to be the issue you are describing (and to no surprise, AT&amp;T provides little support on it):

https://forums.att.com/t5/Android/Galaxy-S5-Active-will-not-update-to-Android-6-0/td-p/5090989

Are you able to take it to an AT&amp;T store in your area?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah, I could try the AT&amp;T store. I'm also headed to the big city this weekend,  so I might give the Best Buy Samsung desk method a shot.  But I've gone through all the things I can do on my own, and can't get it to update any farther than 4.4.4. I'm getting pretty pissed off at this scam smart phone industry about now. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the hardware,  they're just forcing the consumer to buy new phones by making it nearly impossible to update.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I'm getting pretty pissed off at this scam smart phone industry about now. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the hardware,  they're just forcing the consumer to buy new phones by making it nearly impossible to update.


Agreed. There are usually minimal gains lately by just getting the latest and greatest. I loathed having to part ways with my GS4 because it worked great and actually still does (IP cam, portable music player, calculator, simulator, fitness tracker, etc.).


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 16, 2018)

Costco has a trade-in deal on the new Samsung S9 where I can buy the S9 for $679 and trade in my GS7 Edge for a $360 gift card, so $319 out of pocket.  Do you think the upgrade is worth it?  My main concern is the battery since I'd be going from 3,600 mAH to 3,000 mAH.

edit: I should note I paid around $360 for my S7 Edge so I'd be getting the full value back.


----------



## User1 (Mar 16, 2018)

MetsFan said:


> Costco has a trade-in deal on the new Samsung S9 where I can buy the S9 for $679 and trade in my GS7 Edge for a $360 gift card, so $319 out of pocket.  Do you think the upgrade is worth it?  My main concern is the battery since I'd be going from 3,600 mAH to 3,000 mAH.
> 
> edit: I should note I paid around $360 for my S7 Edge so I'd be getting the full value back.


coworker just got the S9 and he loves it. I would do it. I love samsung ♥


----------



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2018)

I went to two Best Buys today to try to get my Samsung S5 Active "flashed" to a newer version of Android.  The first sent me to the second,  the second said they can't do it because their "machine" broke a year ago and corporate never sent them another. They both tried to talk me into a new phone,  of course.  Fuck Samsung.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I went to two Best Buys today to try to get my Samsung S5 Active "flashed" to a newer version of Android.  The first sent me to the second,  the second said they can't do it because their "machine" broke a year ago and corporate never sent them another. They both tried to talk me into a new phone,  of course.  Fuck Samsung.


"machine"....LOL. You mean the broadband waves that send the Android data to the phone? And as noted above, this is most definitely NOT a Samsung issue. You can thank your illustrious carrier AT&amp;T for this oversight (yet another reason I dropped them many years ago). When I had my GS4 on Verizon, I had no issues getting the latest version of Android.

Also, usually, *C**arrier Store &gt;&gt; Best Buy (or equiv.)*. I find the level of technical knowledge at these retail stores (Geek Squad included) declining at an exponential rate. So I'm not surprised one bit that they weren't able to assist.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 18, 2018)

I didn't go through with the upgrade.  It would have been $640 out of pocket plus taxes for two phones, so I'll just keep the S7.  As cool as the S9 would have been, I think I'll keep this one around for another couple of years hopefully.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Mar 18, 2018)

It's crazy how nobody does free phones anymore and they claim that with free phones the price was built into the package. I haven't seen significant decreases in plan pricing after stopping the free phone promotions. Or with At&amp;t, I think the shared plan comes to about $40 a month but you have to play the additional smart phone/access fee for each phone line.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 19, 2018)

> 11 hours ago, youngmotivatedengineer said:
> It's crazy how nobody does free phones anymore and they claim that with free phones the price was built into the package. I haven't seen significant decreases in plan pricing after stopping the free phone promotions. Or with At&amp;t, I think the shared plan comes to about $40 a month but you have to play the additional smart phone/access fee for each phone line.
> 
> 
> 1


I think part of it is that the free phones back in the day were around $200 or so.  I remember when getting my Moto V360, I had to pay $150 or $200 out of pocket to upgrade from the free model.  Same with the Samsung Behold.  You're right that plans haven't decreased in price though.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2018)

MetsFan said:


> I didn't go through with the upgrade.  It would have been $640 out of pocket plus taxes for two phones, so I'll just keep the S7.  As cool as the S9 would have been, I think I'll keep this one around for another couple of years hopefully.


Look at my example - you won't be able to keep it for another couple of years because the sites you depend on (online banking through USAA in my case) will stop support for the older OS's, and you won't be able to upgrade due to a total lack of support. The smart phone industry is just another racket, premised on forcing you to buy a new one every 2-3 years through planned obsolescence.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2018)

You could just access USAA through a browser and not the app

My old lady is frugal as hell and she has an old iPhone 5, she refuses to spend money on a new phone so any apps that don't work on that version she just uses the browser, including banking stuff


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2018)

But USAA app works on the 5


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, the browser isn't so convenient when you're depositing checks. I haven't tried it yet, but I hear you have to take a photo of the check and then upload it to the PC, whereas with the phone it's all there in one package - take photos of the front and back, select the account to deposit it into, type in the amount, and you're done.  

I have a Samsung S5 and the USAA app doesn't work on it - they stopped supporting all Android operating systems older than 5.0 (my 5 has OS 4.4.4).  My wife also has a 5, but she bought it a few months later than I did and it has OS 5.something, so it still works. Samsung supposedly supports my phone through OS 6.something, but I can't get anyone to do it for me because my carrier (AT&amp;T) says I am "up to date" at the latest version of 4.4.4. 

I'm about to see what happens when you drive a nail through a lithium samsung battery....


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry I meant iPhone 5-

I use their app and it's cool - before then I had to go to a UPS store and they would deposit the check for me. It's was a PIA - I only use them to manage this site(EB) - I would just use a regular bank for my real banking - I don't see that it really provides me anything else I can't get at a "brick and mortar bank" 

What we do on phones and I am sure it works for Samsung styles is we just buy whatever the last version is through friends or amazon and don't go through the phone stores - for all my kids have used iPhone 6 through amazon for around $220 each . And if they lose one they can just fire up an old 5 and deal with it...

But if we stay just one or two generations behind the "system" seems to work whereas most of America gets wet every time a new version comes out - and people like us that don't like to pay to "rent" phones through the store are probably causing a small dent in profits - but I plan to ride it out as long as I can...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 19, 2018)

Bam!  and someone's bringing back the plain...https://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/nokia-8110-4g


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2018)

At the same cost per month probably as "today's phones"

When I get my bill (for 5 phones) I try and remember I'm not paying $65/ month for a landline - and haven't for 7+ years or so


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Look at my example - you won't be able to keep it for another couple of years because the sites you depend on (online banking through USAA in my case) will stop support for the older OS's, and you won't be able to upgrade due to a total lack of support. The smart phone industry is just another racket, premised on forcing you to buy a new one every 2-3 years through planned obsolescence.





Dleg said:


> Samsung supposedly supports my phone through OS 6.something, but I can't get anyone to do it for me because my carrier (AT&amp;T) says I am "up to date" at the latest version of 4.4.4.


There's an alternative to just relying on technical support from your carrier. But is going to require a bit more effort and patience on your end. You can root the phone and wipe out the old version of Android altogether and go with something more recent. But in doing so, will void any warranty on the phone itself and typically any corresponding "support" you might have gotten from your respective carrier. (2) of my very old phones are running newer versions of Android with no problem.

And if your carrier is refusing to provide you with support for an upgrade, while the phone manufacturer indicates support for a newer OS, then IMO it's time to drop said carrier. I do not tolerate incompetence like that. We pay a handsomely for these services and expect comprehensive support in return. Anything below this expectation is no longer worthy of my investment.



Dleg said:


> I'm about to see what happens when you drive a nail through a lithium samsung battery....


As an environmental discipline, surely you know this would be ill-advised. Not only as a hazard to yourself but any other living thing Lithium comes in contact with. I've witnessed industrial grade Lithium spills and it is NOT a pretty sight.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2018)

^That's exactly why I want to do it - I want to see it BURN

We don't have much choice in carriers up here, unless you live in one of the two metropolitan areas.  It's either AT&amp;T or a prominent local carrier, who is decent, but doesn't serve outside the state.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2018)

borrow a .270 from AK and slow motion video the shoot


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dleg said:


> We don't have much choice in carriers up here, unless you live in one of the two metropolitan areas.  It's either AT&amp;T or a prominent local carrier, who is decent, but doesn't serve outside the state.


And what did you do before cell phone plans were abundant? 

In either case, the issue lies with your carrier. If the local AT&amp;T carrier stores aren't willing to help solve your problem, then it's time to go up the chain of command. It can be rather gratifying how quickly a social media blast gets responded to when a technical issue like this happens. As long as you're willing to see it through.

And as mentioned above, the rooting method is another alternative course of action that can solve the problem.


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2018)

My S5 is running 6 something, which seems to indicate that you got super hosed at some point. Definitely drive a nail through it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Dleg (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2018)

^ I think we found a new slow motion photography opportunity for @wilheldp_PE!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 26, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I think we found a new slow motion photography opportunity for @wilheldp_PE!


It's already on the list.  I'm supposed to be 'sploding some lithium batteries at work, and I'll be filming the results in high speed.


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2018)

Incredibly frustratingly, I'm about ready to give up on my Pixel 2.

I love everything about this phone, except for one *major* thing. Since the end of February, I've been experiencing issues with texts. Basically, without rhyme or reason, I'm not getting text messages that are being sent to me. This problem almost always seems to originate in a group message. Say, I send off a group message. Sometimes I'll get replies just fine. Sometimes i'll get part of a reply from someone, but not the rest of it. This will, again sometimes, be accompanied with me getting either undownloadable messages from that person in a one-on-one chat. Sometimes I get undownloadable messages from and "Unknown Sender", which is especially fun, because I never know who actually was trying to text message me. Sometimes I just get undownloadable messages from people when they haven't actually texted me anything, so I have no way to know if it's a past message that is coming through minutes/hours/days/weeks late, or what. This is _incredibly_ annoying. Weeks ago, I spent hours on the phone with AT&amp;T people and Google people. Each one blamed the other, and no one really had a true solution to present. All other communication has been extremely limited, and the only thing I've gotten for all of this trouble was a $15 credit to the Google Play store. Seriously?? That's it for my $1000+ phone? I'd keep this phone, if they found an actual solution!

All of this is chronicled here on Google's community forum: https://productforums.google.com/forum/?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=footer#!msg/phone-by-google/BwyxuNcJj-U/eNf21hXMAgAJ

And here on AT&amp;T's community forum: https://forums.att.com/t5/Android/Not-receiving-messages/td-p/5432425

I've been putting up with this somehow for over two months at this point. I'm not really sure how I've been coping so well, but I basically hit my limit last night.

So now I'm faced with the question: do stay in the Android world and go with the Samsung Galaxy S9 or crawl back to Apple?

/endrant


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2018)

I tend to think it's an ATT problem.

I've never had that issue with mine, but I don't use ATT.

IMHO, if I were that pissed I would just get an Iphone.


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2018)

Haha, I've definitely been getting pressure to go back to an iPhone! The facetiming is very convenient. And animoji's are super entertaining!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Incredibly frustratingly, I'm about ready to give up on my Pixel 2.
> 
> /endrant


I've had multiple people/customers report this issue to me asking if I/KnightFoxPC can help. Want to guess what the common denominator is? They all have AT&amp;T as their service provider. Some had iPhones and some had Android phones. I used to experience intermittent issues similar to what you described when I was on the Cingular/AT&amp;T network. I also had various issues with service quality using AT&amp;T when traveling for work and that became the final straw for me. Since switching to Verizon, I have had ZERO issues with anything SMS or network related. Hell, I even had a decent signal off the coast in the Pacific Ocean on an Alaskan Cruise! 

As Kevo pointed out, I'm fairly certain that both Apple and Android have their acts together when it comes to text messaging. But these interfaces are at the mercy of the service provider which acts as a transport for said messaging. You might also consider switching to an after-market texting app (I use Evolve) rather than the stock app. An after-market app will have more options to configure the transport protocol for texting. Some networks (_cough-cough AT&amp;T_) are VERY particular when it comes to the appropriate settings for SMS. And generally the stock applications just don't have the enhanced functionality to fine tune those settings.

I wouldn't give up on the Pixel 2 just yet as I don't think it's limited to the device based on my experience and what you are describing.


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2018)

You've provided an interesting $0.02, @knight1fox3!

Interestingly enough on my own end, I've had AT&amp;T for basically as long as I can remember, and have never had an issue like this before. I didn't even have this issue with my original Pixel, nor did I have it for the first few months of using my Pixel 2.

I've tried using a few other after market texting apps. None of them have totally fixed the problem, which yes, lends itself to the argument that it's an AT&amp;T problem. Unfortunately for AT&amp;T, they can always go back to the default argument that we are using a phone they don't support (I bought my Pixel 2 from the Google store). 

Additionally with the stock "Messages", it's been crapping out on my in general a lot. Just this morning, I was trying to send a text to my fiance, and it kept freezing and force quitting, resulting in not sent messages. This happened several times over before I finally got across what I wanted to say.


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2018)

Well, I just downloaded Evolve, but it won't even show a record of the undownloadable text messages I have. This is interesting, as that is an actual record within the stock Messages app of my being sent a text message that was not properly received.

So I guess for a small experiment, I keep the stock app as my default text app, just wait for this issue to occur again (too bad there's no way to predict it!), and then go check what Evolve shows as far as messages sent?

More fun times ahead!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Interestingly enough on my own end, I've had AT&amp;T for basically as long as I can remember, and have never had an issue like this before. I didn't even have this issue with my original Pixel, nor did I have it for the first few months of using my Pixel 2.
> 
> I've tried using a few other after market texting apps. None of them have totally fixed the problem, which yes, lends itself to the argument that it's an AT&amp;T problem. Unfortunately for AT&amp;T, they can always go back to the default argument that we are using a phone they don't support (I bought my Pixel 2 from the Google store).
> 
> Additionally with the stock "Messages", it's been crapping out on my in general a lot. Just this morning, I was trying to send a text to my fiance, and it kept freezing and force quitting, resulting in not sent messages. This happened several times over before I finally got across what I wanted to say.


Very interesting (albeit frustrating) indeed. And I can see why you suspect the device in this case rather than the network. As with most digital communication systems, service providers tend to put out "upgrades" even when nothing is necessarily functioning abnormally. Meaning, what they consider to be an "upgrade" might actually break something else down the line (i.e. your SMS functionality). 

You might also consider installing an app (e.g. Clean Master) that can clear your phone's cache and temporary memory storage locations. It's unlikely that this will completely fix the issue, but it won't hurt anything to try. As an alternative, since your phone is still rather new, you could back up all your local phone data (i.e. cloud sync) and then try a factory reset. I typically loathe doing this as it takes time to set everything back up. But with a fair amount of information all being cloud based now, it isn't as bad as it used to be. There are some rather robust back up programs (generally paid variety) that can assist in making this process a little less painless. Good luck! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestions, @knight1fox3! I may pursue those options. I haven't tried a factory reset yet, but have read posts from others on the threads I linked above who did, and for whom doing so also did not solve the problem. So I've been admittedly hesitant to do that, even though it seems like a basic thing to try.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, @knight1fox3! I may pursue those options. I haven't tried a factory reset yet, but have read posts from others on the threads I linked above who did, and for whom doing so also did not solve the problem. So I've been admittedly hesitant to do that, even though it seems like a basic thing to try.


Happy to help out. I can relate to not wanting to factory reset. I'd leave that for a last ditch effort when all other options seem to have been exhausted. One other thought I had which has been suggested is to re-seat and/or replace the SIM card. I don't recall how easily accessible the SIM card is on the Pixel 2. But you can get them from an AT&amp;T store for free I believe. It won't cause you to lose any data, and if it's easily accessible, it's an easy thing to try.

EDIT: Some interesting info here as well. Does the Pixel 2 use "Advanced Messaging"? https://forums.androidcentral.com/google-pixel-pixel-xl/739807-text-message-issue.html


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2018)

^^ I believe so KF. It's kinda crazy to insert animated gif's into your texts.

Also with respect to a hard reset, it is worth a try. When you reboot it you'll need to reenter your google account and everything will be set up just like your last Google sync. (One issue, you'll loose your high scores on your games.) The key is to sync your phone before you reset it.

The reset may not work in the end but it is worth a try. You only loose maybe 30 mins of your phone until it resets itself back to before the reset.


----------



## leggo PE (May 3, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> EDIT: Some interesting info here as well. Does the Pixel 2 use "Advanced Messaging"? https://forums.androidcentral.com/google-pixel-pixel-xl/739807-text-message-issue.html


Hmm so I might just have to go and tell everyone I text to go and restart their phones? 

:dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 3, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Hmm so I might just have to go and tell everyone I text to go and restart their phones?
> 
> :dunno:


No. If your Pixel 2 is using the new "Advanced Messaging" feature, turn it off!  LOL

In addition, it would appear that anyone who might be sending you SMS messages, while on the AT&amp;T network, who also use the "Advanced Messaging" feature, might also have a system conflict and not even know it. Ultimately it will be up to AT&amp;T (assuming they even recognize this as an issue) to patch this inconsistency. I don't use "Adv Msg" so it sounds relatively new. Again, one of those "upgrades" to a system that was already working. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## leggo PE (May 3, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> No. If your Pixel 2 is using the new "Advanced Messaging" feature, turn it off!  LOL


Oh, yeah. I've definitely tried that in the past. It didn't help, unfortunately.


----------



## leggo PE (May 17, 2018)

Can anyone recommend any good, decently priced bluetooth headphones? I'm waffling between in-ear types (though my ears are small, so this can be no bueno if they don't come with multiple sizes) and completely over the ear ones. Will be using mainly for travel, so packability is a priority.  But mainly, comfort, sound, and price.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 17, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Can anyone recommend any good, decently priced bluetooth headphones? I'm waffling between in-ear types (though my ears are small, so this can be no bueno if they don't come with multiple sizes) and completely over the ear ones. Will be using mainly for travel, so packability is a priority.  But mainly, comfort, sound, and price.


I basically did a search on Amazon for the best rated Bluetooth headphones. Spent around $20 or so and no complaints thus far. Pairs nicely to my fitness band where I can also stream music to them from. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Can anyone recommend any good, decently priced bluetooth headphones? I'm waffling between in-ear types (though my ears are small, so this can be no bueno if they don't come with multiple sizes) and completely over the ear ones. Will be using mainly for travel, so packability is a priority.  But mainly, comfort, sound, and price.


I bought a set of SoundPEATS bluetooth earbuds off Amazon and have been happy with them.  They have a mic, sound quality is better than most, they're the in-ear support type, and they come with several sizes of in ear supports and silicon ear-hole buds (I have pretty small ear-holes also, so that's a deal breaker for me if they're too big).  They came with a little carry case with carabiner cIip, but they also have magnets built into the buds so you can hang them around your neck and click the ends together so they don't fall off.  I think they also sell a noise-cancelling version.


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2018)

If you're traveling, remember to bring some wired ones with you, even if they're cheapies.  I know at least AA's newer planes have integrated entertainment systems into the head rests on some models, but you will need a wired headset to use it.


----------



## Dleg (May 17, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Can anyone recommend any good, decently priced bluetooth headphones? I'm waffling between in-ear types (though my ears are small, so this can be no bueno if they don't come with multiple sizes) and completely over the ear ones. Will be using mainly for travel, so packability is a priority.  But mainly, comfort, sound, and price.


I don't recommend waffles. They get your ears all covered in syrup and butter.


----------



## leggo PE (May 17, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I don't recommend waffles. They get your ears all covered in syrup and butter.


But, but, I'm the Straight Waffle-izer!


----------



## MA_PE (May 17, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> At the same cost per month probably as "today's phones"
> 
> When I get my bill (for 5 phones) I try and remember I'm not paying $65/ month for a landline - and haven't for 7+ years or so


The landline is a nominal fee tacked on to our cable provider.  I've suggested to my wife that we should drop it as we hardly ever use it but in reality with the "bundled" package the landline is essentially free.

I'd like to lose cable TV and simply subscribe to internet service but the wife is not ready to take that leap just yet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 17, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I don't recommend waffles.


Have you tried blue waffles? Do an image search for some examples.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 17, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> The landline is a nominal fee tacked on to our cable provider.  I've suggested to my wife that we should drop it as we hardly ever use it but in reality with the "bundled" package the landline is essentially free.
> 
> I'd like to lose cable TV and simply subscribe to internet service but the wife is not ready to take that leap just yet.


I bought an Ooma.  $80 worth of equipment, $20 one-time fee to transfer my number, and ~$3/month in mandatory Federal fees.  Helluva lot cheaper than what I was paying for a landline from my cable provider.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 18, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Have you tried blue waffles? Do an image search for some examples.


VT would be proud.


----------



## willsee (Jun 11, 2018)

I think we're finally going to cut the cord

Our router is in one room and our television in another and when I perform speed tests - it doesn't perform well (10ish down) 

We currently use the rented modem/router combo from Spectrum so I'm think of upgrading since my children are getting older on ipads, wife ipad, television, etc.  

So which is the best router/modem combo for 300 MB per second connection?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 12, 2018)

willsee said:


> So which is the best router/modem combo for 300 MB per second connection?


For cable modems, I'm partial to Motorola. Reasonably priced on Amazon. Be sure to look that it has DOCSIS 3.0 capability.

For routers, try to stick with name brands and you typically can't go wrong. However, if you want true performance and data throughput, for my $$ it doesn't get any better than ASUS. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2018)

My ASUS RTN66U has only needed about 2 resets in as many years due to connectivity issues that I can't necessarily contribute to the router itself, so I would recommend anything in the comparable ASUS line.

Linksys on the other hand... I wouldn't even use one to shim the leg of a wobbly table after all the troubles I had with them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 12, 2018)

Supe said:


> Linksys on the other hand... I wouldn't even use one to shim the leg of a wobbly table after all the troubles I had with them.


LOL. Their old stuff used to be solid! I still have a couple old routers that I use at home for small projects that are still going strong. But their latest offerings seemed to have really declined in overall quality.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 12, 2018)

TP-Link FTW


----------



## willsee (Jun 12, 2018)

So ASUS RT-N66U or AC1750

I don't think any of my devices support AC yet


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 12, 2018)

willsee said:


> So ASUS RT-N66U or AC1750
> 
> I don't think any of my devices support AC yet


Get what best suits your usability model. I also recommend getting a unit with external antennae. Much better wireless range with that type of design.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey @knight1fox3, any thoughts on this laptop? Need to get one for Mrs. Ble to do typical office document work, internet surfing, etc. No gaming or anything like that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey @knight1fox3, any thoughts on this laptop? Need to get one for Mrs. Ble to do typical office document work, internet surfing, etc. No gaming or anything like that.


Excellent selection! I really like the ASUS brand of laptops and presently use one as my home daily driver. Also like that it has both an SSD and HDD. That's the way to go with storing large files on the HDD while maintaining performance with programs &amp; computing on the SSD. Great price too! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 2, 2018)

Not a fan of the TechArmor ballistic glass screen protector... It has a hairline crack in the middle from I have no clue what, and also, never fully sealed around the edges of my phone at all. This one got a crack after maybe two months of use, and I don't think I'm particularly hard on my phone. The cheap protector I had on it before lasted a lot longer, but also had the same issue with the lack of seal around the edges. WTH.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2018)

Any thoughts on best phones in the &lt;$500 (preferably &lt; $400) category? 

The battery has taken a dump on my S6, and I've not been happy with its stability as the hardware aged.  I just don't do enough with my phone to warrant the big money jobbers anymore.  Facebook, email, google maps, camera, alarm, and Android Auto probably sums up the only apps I've touched in about 3 years.  It looks like the Moto X4 is the way to go at only $300 unlocked, and I've always been a fan of Motorola durability.  Any other recommendations?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 3, 2018)

Ok Fox... help me out with this.  I asked both Crutchfield and Rockford Fosgate.  The preamp outputs on the Kenwood car stereo I want (KDC-X501) is at 5V.  The RCA jack preamp inputs on my Rockford Fosgate amp says the input sensitivity is [SIZE=10.5pt]150mV - 4V[/SIZE]. Both say this setup will work.  I haven't specifically asked them, but WHY will this work?  In my mind 5V &gt; 4V and therefore... no go.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 3, 2018)

Magic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 3, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Magic.


That was my default assumption.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 4, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Not a fan of the TechArmor ballistic glass screen protector... It has a hairline crack in the middle from I have no clue what, and also, never fully sealed around the edges of my phone at all. This one got a crack after maybe two months of use, and I don't think I'm particularly hard on my phone. The cheap protector I had on it before lasted a lot longer, but also had the same issue with the lack of seal around the edges. WTH.


From my experience, this is usually very phone and user specific. I've just had _better_ luck with the TechArmor products and they have been quick to support any issues I've encountered. That said, I think I'm basically done with screen protectors for some of the reasons you described. I simply don't keep a phone for as long as I used to enough to warrant dealing with screen protector issues. In addition, most (if not all) the newer flagship phones use Gorilla Glass technology. Which makes then essentially scratch resistant. Note, not shatter resistant (but a screen protector wouldn't prevent a shatter incident either). YMMV



Supe said:


> Any thoughts on best phones in the &lt;$500 (preferably &lt; $400) category?
> 
> The battery has taken a dump on my S6, and I've not been happy with its stability as the hardware aged.  I just don't do enough with my phone to warrant the big money jobbers anymore.  Facebook, email, google maps, camera, alarm, and Android Auto probably sums up the only apps I've touched in about 3 years.  It looks like the Moto X4 is the way to go at only $300 unlocked, and I've always been a fan of Motorola durability.  Any other recommendations?


This is a tough one. Take a look at GSM Arena and look at reviews of some newer mid-range models. I don't think there's any one phone that I recommend which will be a perfect fit for you. You'll have a better idea of this. One thing to note on Motorola, be mindful of which model you chose as some of the older retired models are no longer having updates pushed to them from what I've read. Outside of that, Moto makes pretty good phones and is a solid manufacturer.



Audi driver said:


> Ok Fox... help me out with this.  I asked both Crutchfield and Rockford Fosgate.  The preamp outputs on the Kenwood car stereo I want (KDC-X501) is at 5V.  The RCA jack preamp inputs on my Rockford Fosgate amp says the input sensitivity is [SIZE=10.5pt]150mV - 4V[/SIZE]. Both say this setup will work.  I haven't specifically asked them, but WHY will this work?  In my mind 5V &gt; 4V and therefore... no go.


It all depends on the charging circuit and the sensitivity of the transistors used. 5V may be the nominal supply voltage, but they may still function at some level +/-. And typically if there's some type of indication that a support article says it will work, it means the configuration has actually been validated. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 5, 2018)

I can't say I understand your answer, but thank you for trying to explain it to me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 18, 2018)

Another question for you @knight1fox3. I'm wanting to set up a NAS that will be able to store files from both Mac and PCs. Is there anything special that needs to be done to accommodate this or will that be pretty straightforward? Also, any recommendations for a NAS that don't break the bank?


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2018)

You're a day late, Ble!  They had some killer deals on NAS and SSD's for Prime Day yesterday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Another question for you @knight1fox3. I'm wanting to set up a NAS that will be able to store files from both Mac and PCs. Is there anything special that needs to be done to accommodate this or will that be pretty straightforward? Also, any recommendations for a NAS that don't break the bank?


Great. This is one of the best methods to stream content and also back up your existing computational devices. I typically create monthly drive images of all our PCs and store this data on my NAS. I'm not sure how Macs handle networked file storage permissions and such, but with Win7/10, it's very straight-forward. I'm sure there are online resources that can help in configuring a Mac for file storage, I just don't know off hand how to accomplish that.

As for recommendations, I suggest spending a little more towards a reputable brand for a NAS as you will get what you pay for in terms of reliability and performance. Spending a little more in the long run will typically result in less headache on your part. For my money, I stand by the QNAP brand of NAS components. This is the model NAS that I have. When purchasing, I wouldn't buy a combo kit with a drive pre-installed because that will likely drive the cost way up. It's better to buy the NAS w/o a drive (or drives) and purchase those separately. Presently my setup is only single drive at 8TB and my drive of choice is the NAS specific style made by Western Digital. Let me know if you have any other questions on this and good luck. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2018)

Supe said:


> You're a day late, Ble!  They had some killer deals on NAS and SSD's for Prime Day yesterday.


Psssh. There will always be deals to be had without the need for a Prime day. And you most certainly DO NOT want to utilize an SSD in a NAS application. This would be grossly mis-applied.

And besides...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2018)

computer nerds 

so my 15 year old ordered this stuff and made his own computer (without my knowledge) - everything works but I guess the processor he bought doesn't have a wifi card (or whatever?)

Isn't that a separate part that plugs in and then has a cord to the processor??

Here is what he bought - he has been using the Ethernet cable from our router but I need this PC out of my home office stat!

_also note that a 15 year old working 40 hour weeks at $11.50 an hour can accumulate some serious money burning a hole in his pocket!_

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0741DN383/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XS53VR5/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H33SFJU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AAJ0ZGK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 19, 2018)

I guess I have to eat my own words, as I always said my next laptop wouldn't be a mac. Well, I just replaced my old macbook pro with a new 13" one, and it's so pretty. And I suppose my return to iPhones is going to happen some time before the end of the year...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> computer nerds
> 
> so my 15 year old ordered this stuff and made his own computer (without my knowledge) - everything works but I guess the processor he bought doesn't have a wifi card (or whatever?)


I've had luck with TP Link wireless cards.  Tell him to spend another $50 on a good AC card and he should be good to go.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> computer nerds
> 
> so my 15 year old ordered this stuff and made his own computer (without my knowledge) - everything works but I guess the processor he bought doesn't have a wifi card (or whatever?)
> 
> ...


Did he at least us the EB.com Amazon link? :thumbs:

So first off, nothing will "plug into" the CPU. More commonly it will plug into the mother board (short raised slot-looking ports; see image below). What he'll want is what MSlacker eluded to in the way of a wireless adapter. These come in all different kinds of flavors from USB (Plug 'n Play, can be used on other computers) to PCI Express as a more permanent installation. Below are some recommendations in order of increased performance and complexity:

Good: TP-LINK TL-WN722N Wireless Adapter  

Better: TP-LINK TL-WN881ND Wireless N300 PCI Express Adapter

Best: ASUS PCE-AC56 802.11ac Dual-band Wireless-AC1300 PCI-E Adapter

Also, what is the intent of the PC? General use or intended for some light gaming? Because I noticed there was no mention of a video card, memory (RAM), or hard drive/solid state drive. Also no operating system listed either. An OEM 64-bit version of Win10 Home runs about $100. Any other questions, let me know. Good luck!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2018)

I didn't even know he had ordered this shit until it all showed up on our doorstep - remember the younger brother on better off dead? - that's my youngest son 

I think he wants to play stupid online computer games like every other 15 year old and 22 year old kid at my office.. - He took the graphics card out of his old computer (which was a POS)

motherboard that's what I meant - I think the one he bought doesn't have a place to plug it (the thing that makes the wifi work) into?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I think he wants to play stupid online computer games like every other 15 year old and 22 year old kid at my office.. - He took the graphics card out of his old computer (which was a POS)
> 
> motherboard that's what I meant - I think the one he bought doesn't have a place to plug it (the thing that makes the wifi work) into?


Ah ok. Well hopefully the old video card (depending on how old) is compatible with this new motherboard he purchased. Not all interface designs are backwards compatible and it only takes once to try and insert into an incompatible slot (insert joke here) and damage is likely to occur. So for the 2nd and 3rd Wi-Fi adapter recommendations I made, either of those would plug into one of the smaller slots on the bottom of the motherboard (see image below).


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2018)

cool - I figured they wouldn't sell a new one without that function? (but I haven't really looked at it) thanks!  I will point him to your links - not sure when he gets paid again...

I think he also ordered this book:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2018)

So dumb question - if you order those tp link cards do they come with the cable or do I need to pick one of those up as well?

Can’t tell from the Newegg site?

Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 23, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> So dumb question - if you order those tp link cards do they come with the cable or do I need to pick one of those up as well?
> 
> Can’t tell from the Newegg site?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure what you mean by cable. The antennas are coupled directly to each device. There is no cable, only Zuul. :thumbs:

If you mean the connection between the card and the motherboard, that is accomplished via the PCI-Express connector I indicated above.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 30, 2018)

@knight1fox3 Apparently Windows 10 doesn't come with Calculator pre-installed. Our IT guy stopped at my desk, Googled "calculator" and tried to install an executable file from one of those random ads on the side of the CNET download page. I looked on in horror and squeaked out a "Please don't install malware on my machine". He looked at me in exasperation and said, "Please. If I install a virus on your machine, I'll fix it. Come on." Did I overreact?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 30, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> @knight1fox3 Apparently Windows 10 doesn't come with Calculator pre-installed. Our IT guy stopped at my desk, Googled "calculator" and tried to install an executable file from one of those random ads on the side of the CNET download page. I looked on in horror and squeaked out a "Please don't install malware on my machine". He looked at me in exasperation and said, "Please. If I install a virus on your machine, I'll fix it. Come on." Did I overreact?


It was on my home PC and on my one here at work. Both Windows 10. Not sure what you're missing.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 30, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> It was on my home PC and on my one here at work. Both Windows 10. Not sure what you're missing.


It's what the IT guy told me. I'm not super confident in what he tells me, if that wasn't obvious.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 30, 2018)

What happens when you type "Calculator" in the box that says "Type here to search" on the task bar?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 30, 2018)

"This app can't open. Contact your Administrator to repair or reinstall this app."

He also said some users didn't have Photo Viewer installed either, and that he would have to "hack the registry" to get it to work. Fortunately my Photo Viewer worked fine so there was no need for him to do any questionable diddling of my software.

I miss my old machine. A competent IT person secretly gave me admin rights to it. Now I have to file Helpdesk tickets for minor installations.  :suicide1:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 30, 2018)

But seriously!!! Is it not alarming that an IT person would click on a blinking ad thinking it's a link to legitimate calculator software, then try to download something called "My Email Center" to a networked computer?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 30, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> "This app can't open. Contact your Administrator to repair or reinstall this app﻿."
> 
> He also said some users didn't have Photo Viewer installed either, and that he would have to "hack the registry" to get it to work. Fortunately my Photo Viewer worked fine so there was no need for him to do any questionable diddling of my software.
> 
> I miss my old machine. A competent IT person secretly gave me admin rights to it. Now I have to file Helpdesk tickets for minor installations.  :suicide1:


Sounds like you're setup/profile is hosed!

https://ugetfix.com/ask/how-to-fix-this-app-cant-open-error-on-windows-10/


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> But seriously!!! Is it not alarming that an IT person would click on a blinking ad thinking it's a link to legitimate calculator software, then try to download something called "My Email Center" to a networked computer?


Job security.

"Oh man, YMZ downloaded a real doozy of a virus!  I'll get right on it, may take me a week or two..."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> But seriously!!! Is it not alarming that an IT person would click on a blinking ad thinking it's a link to legitimate calculator software, then try to download something called "My Email Center" to a networked computer?


It is quite alarming. And one of the primary rules of safe networked computing. At a minimum, the link to said calculator downloaded should have first been scanned for authenticity. Then once safely downloaded from a secure connection, the respective file itself also scanned before providing permission for the install utility to run. &lt;smh&gt;  Either way, it certainly seems that IT went about this in a very non-conventional (not to mention unsafe!) manner. As Audi mentioned above, it appears that your IT group controls/modifies the actual Win10 install profile to not include some standard software accessories. Seems odd that they would actually go through the effort to modify this from the default. But then again I don't manage operating system installations at the enterprise level. Ha ha. A standard Win 10 Home edition will typically include these features by default.

Actually, now that I think about it, we should have just simply had @Ramnares P.E. verify the download link first before accessing it. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Aug 6, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> questionable diddling of my software.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 6, 2018)

Would it have been better if I said he legitimately diddled my hardware?


----------



## Supe (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey KF, any experience with Raspberry Pi controller boards?  Needing a winter project with Junior, and I'm thinking that a full size MAME cabinet would be the perfect addition to the movie room.  I'd like to be able to wire two player arcade controls but still have USB option for NES/SNES type controllers.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 16, 2018)

I think this has been asked before but I want to upgrade my router at home.  Suggestions?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 21, 2018)

Quick: what's the best set-up for a portable cell-phone based wifi station. We are abandoning our daughter for her last year of college, and I intend to leave her with an unlimited data plan for her phone. But she needs a way to connect her laptop (a Macbook) to wifi for schoolwork.  She's got a Samsung Galaxy 8 for a phone (Android, obviously)

Suggestions?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2018)

don't all the newer phones have that feature built in?

Does her college have free wifi in the dorms / campus?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe I'm missing something but can't she just use the phone as a hotspot?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe it’s like one of those trick exam questions that seems easy but really is a glaring unit recognition problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey am I a millennial?  Nope, so I have no freaking idea what phones can do. I thought that was a thing you had to do with a separate piece of hardware. Do the latest generation phones support becoming a hotspot?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2018)

If by latest you mean 5 years ago then yes //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_smile.png


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Hey am I a millennial?  Nope, so I have no freaking idea what phones can do. I thought that was a thing you had to do with a separate piece of hardware. Do the latest generation phones support becoming a hotspot?


Even most older ones do.  You just turn it on in the settings and it will show up as a regular Wifi connection.  If she's not using it all the time, she should be fine.  If she is using it as her internet access all the time, her carrier will probably throttle the speeds way back once she hits a certain amount of data, even with an unlimited plan.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Supe said:


> Hey KF, any experience with Raspberry Pi controller boards?  Needing a winter project with Junior, and I'm thinking that a full size MAME cabinet would be the perfect addition to the movie room.  I'd like to be able to wire two player arcade controls but still have USB option for NES/SNES type controllers.


I have a number of different how-to articles bookmarked I can send. But tons of tutorials out there now for R-Pi projects which will likely have more accurate and up-to-date info than I can provide.



MA_PE said:


> I think this has been asked before but I want to upgrade my router at home.  Suggestions?





knight1fox3 said:


> For cable modems, I'm partial to Motorola. Reasonably priced on Amazon. Be sure to look that it has DOCSIS 3.0 capability.
> 
> For routers, try to stick with name brands and you typically can't go wrong. However, if you want true performance and data throughput, for my $$ it doesn't get any better than ASUS. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Supe said:


> Even most older ones do.  You just turn it on in the settings and it will show up as a regular Wifi connection.  If she's not using it all the time, she should be fine.  If she is using it as her internet access all the time, her carrier will probably throttle the speeds way back once she hits a certain amount of data, even with an unlimited plan.


And streaming any HD content is a quick way to destroy just about any data plan. LOL


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2018)

You might also check the fine print. We're on an unlimited data plan, but hotspot usage has other terms and conditions. 

But back to the question of why isn't there wifi in her dorm?


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2018)

csb said:


> You might also check the fine print. We're on an unlimited data plan, but hotspot usage has other terms and conditions.


X2.  I have Straight Talk, and it locks out my ability to even activate the phone as a mobile hot spot.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2018)

Maybe she's not living in a dorm any more. I only lived in dorms my first two years of college, then moved off campus.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I have a number of different how-to articles bookmarked I can send. But tons of tutorials out there now for R-Pi projects which will likely have more accurate and up-to-date info than I can provide.


@Supe, or the easy button. LOL

https://retro-naut.com/#1


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh Kodi, did I mention how much I love you?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 22, 2018)

csb said:


> You might also check the fine print. We're on an unlimited data plan, but hotspot usage has other terms and conditions.
> 
> But back to the question of why isn't there wifi in her dorm?


She's going to be staying with family friends, but they have no home internet - only unlimited data plans on their personal phones.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 22, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Hey am I a millennial?  Nope, so I have no freaking idea what phones can do. I thought that was a thing you had to do with a separate piece of hardware. Do the latest generation phones support becoming a hotspot?


@Dleg's home phone


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2018)

verizon has those jet pack things which is a mobile hot spot.


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> verizon has those jet pack things which is a mobile hot spot.


They work pretty good, but the data plans on them can get pricey.  My coworker has one and brings it for a lot of work travel, since our shitty laptops always seem to have problems connecting to our VPN through hotel wifi.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 30, 2018)

Looking for guidance/recommendations for potentially upgrading our very old maybe 48" TV to a new one. Specifically thinking about buying one around Black Friday. I literally have never bought a TV in my entire life (the one we have in a hand me down), and for many years, went without one. We'd want to keep the size roughly the same, so I'm more interested in quality of different brands and different things to look for or avoid. Also, it would be sitting on an entertainment center, not hanging on a wall.

I know the general brands like Sony and LG, but don't know much about what is even going on in TV technology these days, nor what is actually worth paying for and what is not. We do have a Chromecast, so I'm not sure we need a fully smart TV, but also not opposed to it as the Chromecast came to us free also. Are smart TV's the standard nowadays? I don't even know.


----------



## Supe (Aug 30, 2018)

Honestly, the biggest difference among 4K TV's now are how good the blacks are.  The more expensive TV's have HDR and use OLED's to get there.  In that size under $1k, I'd take a look at the Sony XBR's.  If you want to go cheaper, it's honestly down to personal preference.  They all sound terrible, so budget for some sort of external speaker setup.  We use a cheap sound bar downstairs and it is LIGHTYEARS better than the garbage in our Samsung.

Also, if your husband plays video games, take a look at refresh rate, too.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm far from knowledgeable on the subject and especially the latest technologies available, however within the past couple of years I've purchased several TVs for the house.  Folks pointed me towards Samsung so that's what I focused on.  Minimum resolution for me was 1080dpi (I just watch TV, I'm not a video afficienado or a gamer) and I have had some good luck with Samsung TVs.  I bought two 50 In. Samsung smart TVs and paid less than $400 each.  Now you can buy a 50 in. 4k UHD smart TV for less than that at Best Buy.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-50-class-led-nu6900-series-2160p-smart-4k-uhd-tv-with-hdr/6268403.p?skuId=6268403

We have a guest room and I bought a low end Insignia 38 in. TV with ROKU (essentially a smart TV) for $179.

It was over 2 years ago now but I bought and LG 55 in. 4K smart TV for $800 on Black Friday.

My observation is that the trend today in TVs seems to be bigger is better.  If you are ok with 50 in. or less you can get some that are pretty inexpensive.  The best thing you can do is go to a store and see the picture for yourself.  It seems like the curved screens are becoming passe and the prices on them are dropping.

You mentioned " Also, it would be sitting on an entertainment center, not hanging on a wall. "  Make sure you look at the bases.  My LG has stub feet near the ends and I needed to purchase a new stand long enough to accommodate the feet as opposed to the Samsungs which have a central pedestal with long supports radiating from the support post and has a smaller footprint overall.

I agree with Supe on the sound and getting a soundbar.  I have an inexpensive Panasonic sound bar with a wireless subwoofer that is a dramtic improvement over any of the built-in speakers. 

I hope that helps.  I'm sure others on here are much more savvy than I am but that's my 0.02.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2018)

If you're staying 55" or under, you can get some amazing picture quality out of the higher end Sony, LG, and Samsung TVs, and for what I consider pretty reasonable prices. Watch something in true 4K on a good set and it's pretty amazing. I have a 65 inch Samsung with a 4K bluray player, and with the right material (Planet Earth II 4k BluRay) the quality of the image - contrast, vivid colors, detail - is really noticeable and enjoyable.   That said, if you don't care about that, you can pick up a good deal on a lower end TV from the same manufacturers at any time - no need to wait for Black Friday.  Like MA said, look at them at the store and see which has the picture you like. I think these modern digital TVs are easier to pick that way than the old analog CRTs, which would be tuned in the store to look crazy bright and contrasty, not at all representative of what you might get at home. The new TVs look pretty much like what you'll see at home, so I think it's safe picking what you want based on the store display. 

(I've also heard Vizio can make good sets, but I only have experience with Samsung, Sony, and LG)


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 30, 2018)

Something to consider when you buying a new set. 

When I bought the 55 in. (first new TV) on line at it was delivered my wife complained that "it was so huge".    We have it at an angle in the corner of a room about 12 ft x 12 ft so we sit maybe 8 ft away.  After living with it for a while it's not overwhelming and we would not object to a bigger size.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Aug 30, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> After living with it for a while it's not overwhelming and we would not object to a bigger size.


Like they say, go big or go home.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2018)

I agree. After living with the 65 incher, I want a 75 inch...


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks, everyone! Guess I'll go to Best Buy (wow, I haven't actually stepped foot in a Best Buy in AGES) and check the options out.

Neither of us is a gamer, and we do have an external set of speakers already, that provide better sound than our existing TV, but that we don't use that much purely because we have to turn them on manually and usually forget to. But the sound bar is a good idea.

I don't think our entertainment center will be too short for what we'd be looking at. It's a pretty long Ikea thing, this one, I think: https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20105341/

The TV we have on it currently weighs a LOT (it's not a flat screen as we know them these days), so at least I know it's built like a beast!

I don't think we'd want much bigger than 48", since we sit pretty close to our TV (maybe 6' away? It's a function of our living room layout and dimensions). I've never felt like the screen was too big for us, but don't think we'd want something that much bigger. We'd much rather stay at the lower end of the cost spectrum, too. We don't need anything fancy, just something with modern technology. Whatever we end up getting is definitely gonna be better than what we currently have.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2018)

We have been looking for one for our basement, I don’t recall the brand but Costco has several decent size one in the $500 range, that’s about my limit of spending on a television these days


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 30, 2018)

Yep, not looking to spend much more than $500 either. Will have to finagle a Costco membership... Shouldn't be too hard. Having our own Costco membership isn't practical for our lifestyle (two people, living in a one bedroom apartment in a major city) right now.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 30, 2018)

You would be surprised how much you would use it. If you only get a membership for buying the TV and for the cheap gas you'll more than pay for it.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2018)

Plus they have all kinds of cool shit - We actually rarely buy food from them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 30, 2018)

I only fill up on gas about 1x a month, maybe.... And would have to drive a fair amount out of my way to get to a Costco to fill 'er up, vs. the gas station one block away from me. City livin'! Better to just use a relative's and still get the discount on the TV.

And we really don't need more stuff, if anything, trying to get rid of stuff... And also have a wedding coming up, with a yet-to-be-decided upon registry.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 30, 2018)

I can see the Costco membership making more sense whenever we decide to move out of the city, but that's at least a few years out from now. Gotta get that S.E. license first, or find a really good deal on a home (hah! Like that's ever gonna happen).


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2018)

It’s weird we rarely buy food there - Kroger is actually cheaper in this area but sometimes we’ll buy some steaks and large seafood stuff for freezer -

We actually buy a fair amount of clothes - we’ll I buy the dad clothes


And sometimes I just hang out and enjoy there 1.00 strawberry sundae’s..


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I don't think we'd want much bigger than 48"


You'd be surprised.  We have a 55" downstairs and sit about the same distance away.  I'm trying to convince myself to go buy a 65" since this TV has one dead pixel in it that only I have ever noticed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2018)

Supe said:


> You'd be surprised.  We have a 55" downstairs and sit about the same distance away.  I'm trying to convince myself to go buy a 65" since this TV has one dead pixel in it that only I have ever noticed.


65" OLED or bust!  :thumbs:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 7, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> 65" OLED or bust!  :thumbs:


Do you have an OLED?  I really want one of the LG 65" ones, but is it really worth 3x the price of a nice 65" LED backlit LCD?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Do you have an OLED?  I really want one of the LG 65" ones, but is it really worth 3x the price of a nice 65" LED backlit LCD?


Yes, yes it is. It's difficult to describe the picture quality in words without seeing it for yourself. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 8, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, yes it is. It's difficult to describe the picture quality in words without seeing it for yourself. It's pretty amazing.


The only place I've seen one in person is at Sam's Club, and it's too bright in there to get a feel for how anything looks.  I may pull the trigger on one.  Been thinking about it for 2 years now.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 10, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Do you have an OLED?  I really want one of the LG 65" ones, but is it really worth 3x the price of a nice 65" LED backlit LCD?


I don't have one, but from seeing them side-by-side in stores, I personally don't think they are worth the price differential. The mid to higher range LEDs seem to get you 95 percent of the picture quality. My Samsung, on a good quality 4k disk, looks just as good as the store demos of OLED.

That being said, I understand the principle behind it and it SHOULD produce a better quality image. I will personally wait until they drop in price.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2018)

I got a pretty good deal on one from Amazon, so I have the 65" C8 being delivered on Wednesday.  The deal I got was basically MSRP, but it included a mount, a few HDMI cables, and some other junk that I probably won't use.  But when I went to checkout, there was a 15% discount on the whole package (so I saved nearly $450).  I offset some of the cost with Amazon gift cards and the rewards balance on my credit card.  Then I put the rest on that card, so I'll get another 5% back in gift cards.  All told, I'm probably in for the cost of a top-of-the-line LCD.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I got a pretty good deal on one from Amazon, so I have the 65" C8 being delivered on Wednesday.  The deal I got was basically MSRP, but it included a mount, a few HDMI cables, and some other junk that I probably won't use.  But when I went to checkout, there was a 15% discount on the whole package (so I saved nearly $450).  I offset some of the cost with Amazon gift cards and the rewards balance on my credit card.  Then I put the rest on that card, so I'll get another 5% back in gift cards.  All told, I'm probably in for the cost of a top-of-the-line LCD.


But did you use the EB.com Amazon link for the purchase? :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2018)

not based on my recent reporting 

but its all good, I order shit myself and forget to click the link!  Amazon is doing away with the small time referrers after this year, sort of sucks but I guess they figure they don't need the little guy anymore...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, yes it is. It's difficult to describe the picture quality in words without seeing it for yourself. It's pretty amazing.


Just got my new TV up and running, and holy shit.  Right off the bat, the thing you notice the most is the striking blacks.  After having looked at grayish, washed-out black on TV for so long, this thing is insane.  The first thing that popped up after the initial configuration was the local news.  The weather guy was wearing a black suit, and it looked like he was wearing a black hole.  The complete absence of light.

The sound isn't nearly as good as my old Samsung.  Definitely going to have to get a sound bar (my home theater setup is in the basement with my projector).  I don't need great sound on this TV, but the sound on this TV is pretty bad.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2018)

@knight1fox3, 

I have an Asus RT-N66U router. I need to block https://youtube.com. The built in firewall for this router can't block "https." Any suggestions to accomplish this without the need to be smart? Do newer router allow you to block https sites without jumping through hoops?


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> @knight1fox3,
> 
> I have an Asus RT-N66U router. I need to block https://youtube.com. The built in firewall for this router can't block "https." Any suggestions to accomplish this without the need to be smart? Do newer router allow you to block https sites without jumping through hoops?


I don't think it can be done without a service like OpenDNS which can block domains using their DNS servers.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2018)

@Supe, 

Have you had to block access to sites for your 11y/o daughter yet? 

We caught my 11y/o watching youtube instead of doing homework last night. She says she's not addicted, but acts like an angry crackhead when you take the computer away. So there's no more youtube until she can earn back our trust. 

I will look into OpenDNS and see if I can understand it. 

edit:

Parents: No more youtube

Daughter: 






Parents: For watching youtube and lying about it. 

Daughter: 





Parents: 





Daughter:


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2018)

Nope.  We only have one computer, and she only uses it for homework.  She does her homework right when she gets home from school, and if she's being lazy, I just take her cell phone away.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Supe said:


> She does her homework right when she gets home from school, and if she's being lazy, I just take her cell phone away.


That's what we're trying to do, but she gets home from school before I get home from work. She's home alone for about an hour with unsupervised access to electronic devises.


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2018)

Does she need the computer to do her homework?  You should be able to shut down all network traffic during a certain time.  Otherwise, you should be able to user browser extensions to block specific websites.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Supe said:


> Does she need the computer to do her homework?  You should be able to shut down all network traffic during a certain time.  Otherwise, you should be able to user browser extensions to block specific websites.


She has a chromebook that she uses for school. The Asus router allows me to block access to select MAC address during specific times. I might end up doing that. We'll just have to shut her data down on her cell phone too. I also need to block the youtube app which is outside the browser.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Just found "Google Family Link." That might do the trick. Should work on her Android phone and her Chromebook.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2018)

Not sure who you have for the internets but Comcast has a cool app where you can freeze any device using your router for a set period of time or forever ... it’s pretty solid... I haven’t looked to see if you can block specific sites with it - but I would think that would be done through your provider- I would check with them..


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Not sure who you have for the internets but Comcast has a cool app where you can freeze any device using your router for a set period of time or forever ... it’s pretty solid... I haven’t looked to see if you can block specific sites with it - but I would think that would be done through your provider- I would check with them..


We have Cox. While checking their website, it doesn't look like they have parental controls for web access.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 31, 2018)

We had a similar issue with mini-Buff #1. She was watching these stupid videos that families posted of their every day life. I just don't get it. So we removed the YouTube app from her iPod touch (my former iPhone), and set a password to get on the computer, as well as setting up her own Google Chrome browser on the computer, with you tube blocked. However, she also has a Chromebook for school. Luckily, my wife is a teacher in the same district as my kids, so they all get home at the same time. We caught her again watching stuff on her devices when she was supposed to be doing something else, so she has lost the ability to use electronics unsupervised.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2018)

Ok, I have an old PC from 2003 (a Sony Vaio) that I have been milking along. It's been acting up more lately than it used to and I have a software program that will really only run well on XP (SolidWorks v2004).  I use SolidWorks on that PC occasionally and thus would like to keep it going.

Anyway. A short while back the DVD drive quit reading DVDs, though it still reads CDs. Back when the PC was new I created some restore disks that consist of 1 CD that kicks off the restore and 1 DVD that has all the backup info on it, 3.6G worth.  I would like to run this restore, but it won't read the DVD.  It appears my options are to try to copy that DVD to multiple CDs... which I tried but the CD spanning method I used won't run properly at the "now insert the backup disc" point of the restore process.  Apparently it's looking for the executable stored on the DVD.

Does anyone have a really inexpensive solution for this?  Is it possible to get it to boot from one of the USB ports?  Cause I could totally get all the info on one USB.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm no wiz like Fox but you should be able to get it to boot from a USB via the BIOS menu settings.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2018)

I went into the BIOS and there wasn't an option to set a USB port to be a bootable drive.  Not sure I know enough more to make it do so.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2018)

Can you post what you did or a pic of your screen?  With the USB plugged in you should be able to just press F11 after a "normal" start...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm not sure what else I could share that I haven't. It doesn't boot from the USB ports; I have tried leaving a USB plugged in. The only options to set in the BIOS are the two CD drives I have and the one (yes indeedy) 3.25" floppy drive.


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 14, 2018)

Solidworks 2004!!!!!!

(OT: haven’t used SWX since that version, until this week. We are finally switching over to SWX 2018 from 10 years using ACAD/Inventor. The horror show is finally ending...) 

Have you tried a quick google search? Looks like there might be a few YouTube videos showing how to do this...possibly. 

Like this one (bonus points for Spanish): http://



Is “External Device” an option in your bios?

Is the computer dead? Why the need for restore? If you happen to have another computer, what about just partitioning that and installing XP? Dual boot?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't recall "external device" being an option. I'm thinking I would have tried that. Pretty sure my only options are the two CD drives and the floppy drive.

I've never really had good luck with dual boot machines. Might have to resort to that. But one question: since XP is no longer supported, wouldn't that open up the machine to security issues?


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 15, 2018)

Not if you just run Linux.


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 17, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> I don't recall "external device" being an option. I'm thinking I would have tried that. Pretty sure my only options are the two CD drives and the floppy drive.
> I've never really had good luck with dual boot machines. Might have to resort to that. But one question: since XP is no longer supported, wouldn't that open up the machine to security issues?


Well definitely don’t do your web surfing on that partition. 

Another option could be to run a virtual machine (not dual boot). Might be possible to sandbox that. We did this to maintain support for AutoCad Mechanical desktop legacy files on XP VM on a native Win7 machine after that sw became unsupported. The machine speeds today are much better than they were back then so it might not matter much performance wise. Also you’d suffer some GPU acceleration features but I doubt SWX2004 had much of that and/or it might not matter to you to do rendering. I could be wrong. I suppose one issue with this is you might need to purchase additional software to run the virtual machine which may be what you are trying to avoid. I can’t remember how we accomplished that. 

Do you have solidworks at work? I just learned there’s a license extension policy where you can use SWX on a home machine for personal use not associated with any work license. Of course, I’d be wary of doing this kind of thing if I were developing any kind of new technology that my current company could claim rights to. (Yeah they are like that). 

Also SWX is pretty liberal about allowing you to use their software for a year for free if you have a side gig starting up and you’re cash flow strapped. A guy at my work mentioned this to me recently. Not sure what happens after one year, but I guess they’d want you to start paying for it. //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_smile.png

Of course if you’re just modeling your living room to rearrange your couch and side table, this may not be what you’re looking for. //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2018)

Whether or not a computer will boot from a USB drive or external device is related directly to the BIOS on the motherboard.  If you don't see the option in the BIOS screen, it won't do it...at least without a firmware update.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 5, 2018)

Ok @knight1fox3 8th gen Intel i7 or AMD something or other?  Is there anything you would recommend other than the i7?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Ok @knight1fox3 8th gen Intel i7 or AMD something or other?  Is there anything you would recommend other than the i7?


https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1368073-REG/intel_cd8067303734902_core_i9_7980xe_18c_lga2066.html?kw=INCI97980XE4&amp;amp;ap=y&amp;amp;smp=y


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 5, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1368073-REG/intel_cd8067303734902_core_i9_7980xe_18c_lga2066.html?kw=INCI97980XE4&amp;amp;ap=y&amp;amp;smp=y


You remember I make an engineer's salary, right?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> You remember I make an engineer's salary, right?


Ha ha, indeed. Right now either Intel or AMD is a solid choice. The new AMD Ryzen line (now 2nd gen) of CPUs really give Intel a run for the money and very competitively priced compared to Intel. For Intel, you'll pay a little more but certain can't go wrong with the latest 8th generation product line. Really depends on what you are looking for in terms of features on a motherboard.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 6, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ha ha, indeed. Right now either Intel or AMD is a solid choice. The new AMD Ryzen line (now 2nd gen) of CPUs really give Intel a run for the money and very competitively priced compared to Intel. For Intel, you'll pay a little more but certain can't go wrong with the latest 8th generation product line. Really depends on what you are looking for in terms of features on a motherboard.


Thanks. In your mighty O, which AMD compares best with the 8th gen i7?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Thanks. In your mighty O, which AMD compares best with the 8th gen i7?


Obviously this will depend on CPU clock speed, but AMD was smart in their latest CPU naming convention such that it generally aligns with Intel's Core offering. In other words, Ryzen 7 = i7, Ryzen 5 = i5, etc. The latest 2nd gen. Ryzen CPUs should be version 2xxx I believe.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 3, 2019)

@knight1fox3 My son has an urgent need for a laptop so I'll likely grab on at BestBuy this weekend.

this is the minimum specs for what he was told to get:




Looks like BB has about 50 choices for $150 to $500 for something that'll meet this (it's pretty basic).  Any guidance on features/brands to lean towards? What about cheap printers?

Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 3, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> @knight1fox3 My son has an urgent need for a laptop so I'll likely grab on at BestBuy this weekend.
> 
> this is the minimum specs for what he was told to get:
> 
> ...


Responded to this via PM. Sorry for the delay. Still acclimating myself back to "reality". LOL


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 3, 2019)

knight1fox3 said:


> Responded to this via PM. Sorry for the delay. Still acclimating myself back to "reality". LOL


Got it.  thank KF!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Time to upgrade the primary KFOX wireless network! The old Linksys router I have now is still functional, but I can tell it's starting to show its age. It was one of the first dual-band routers on the market and as a result, was close to $300 when I purchased it in 2009. Not a bad 10-yr investment with all the PC-related things we do for home entertainment and also the computer business.

Following a similar "latest &amp; greatest" trend, Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax) routers are just beginning to surface on the market. So I elected to go with the ASUS model below for some level of future-proofing even though there really aren't any Wi-Fi 6 clients out yet. And at $350, this hardware should be able to easily achieve maximum performance. :thumbs:


*Specs at a glance:*




 


 


Wi-Fi standard


AX6000 (Up to 4333 Mbps on 5GHz, up to 1148 Mbps on 2.4GHz)


Processor


1.8 GHz quad-core processor


Memory


256 MB Flash memory, 1GB of DDR 3 RAM


MU-MIMO


Yes


AiMesh support


Yes


Dimensions


11.8 x 7.4 x 2.4 inches (30 x 18.8 x 6.04 cm)


Weight


2.1 lbs (945 g)


Ports


Two USB 3.1 (Gen 1), One Gigabit WAN port, Eight Gigabit LAN ports


Dual-WAN


Yes


Link Aggregation


Yes


Prominent features


Adaptive QoS, Ai Protection, WTFast Gamers VPN, Media Server, and more.









This was the other ASUS model I was also considering but it only supported the Wi-Fi 5 (802.11ac) standard.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2019)

Huh... and I upgraded the old WRT54G to the N600 only a couple of years ago.  :lmao:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Huh... and I upgraded the old WRT54G to the N600 only a couple of years ago.  :lmao:


The WRT54G was a SOLID piece of hardware. Lasted all through college and even a few years after graduating too. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/what-is-your-companys-windows-7-exit-strategy/?ftag=TRE-03-10aaa6i


----------



## willsee (Jan 31, 2019)

knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/what-is-your-companys-windows-7-exit-strategy/?ftag=TRE-03-10aaa6i


Just upgraded from WinXP to Win7 for Ifix view nodes.  BAHHHHHHHHHHH

Might look into the Rockwell SCADA View node machines - whatcha say bout that


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2019)

willsee said:


> Just upgraded from WinXP to Win7 for Ifix view nodes.  BAHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Might look into the Rockwell SCADA View node machines - whatcha say bout that


LOL, damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Depends on which SCADA displays you are looking at. Some of the new VersaView PCs now support dual 4K displays! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2019)

Interesting! We still use Windows 7 at work. But I can't imagine the principal who is in charge of IT would be comfortable staying with it once they stop the security updates.


----------



## willsee (Feb 1, 2019)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> Depends on which SCADA displays you are looking at. Some of the new VersaView PCs now support dual 4K displays! :thumbs:


The versaview is what we took a look at.

Well - We run 1024 x 768 resolution.  (2) 22" monitors and (2) 42" monitors.  I changed the resolution once and the operators begun filing grievances.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2019)

willsee said:


> Well - We run 1024 x 768 resolution.  (2) 22" monitors and (2) 42" monitors.  I changed the resolution once and the operators begun filing grievances.


LOL. 1998 called, they want their resolution back!


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2019)

4K resolution is for ants!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2019)

Supe said:


> 4K resolution is for ants!


So you prefer 8K then? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2019)

knight1fox3 said:


> So you prefer 8K then? :dunno:


Bring back 4:3!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

Finally ordered a new Android phone.  Once Google announced the Pixel 3A, I pulled the trigger.  I basically only use my personal phone for calls,  Facebook, Gmail, Pandora, light Instagram, Google Maps, and Android Auto.  So when they came out with a &lt;6" phone with no bloatware, a decent mid-range processor, and one of the best cameras you can get in a phone at any price for $400, I was sold.  Hopefully it holds up well.  I still have friends using an original Pixel which are now 6 years old.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 8, 2019)

AWESOME!

I'm still waiting for my Pixel 2 to die until I move on.

Good to have another person in the Pixel family.

Cough @leggo PE, cough.


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

It was between that and waiting to see what would happen with the OneTouch 7 release, but the rumors have it as still being a $700+ dollar phone which I have zero interest in.  I'm sure the Galaxy is still a good phone, but I've about sworn off Samsung altogether at this point for ALL of their electronics after dealing with shitty TV's, dishwashers, refrigerators, etc.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 8, 2019)

You don't like Bigsby?


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> You don't like Bigsby?


I had to Google what that even was, if that's any indicator as to how often I've used it.  Probably one of the first things I turned off.


----------



## leggo PE (May 8, 2019)

I still have my Pixel 2, and am still annoyed with it, haha.

I wish I still had my original Pixel! Damn Lyft driver!!


----------



## leggo PE (May 28, 2019)

New phone who dis


----------



## User1 (Jul 1, 2019)

soo

how do you get around dropbox file space? like, I haven't uploaded anything on my work email associated one, just use it to see what other clients share, and it's almost full...and company isn't going to pay to upgrade.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2019)

I just keep a 1 TB drive with me for stuff so I don't have to keep lots of stuff on dropbox - not the most efficient but it works well..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 1, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I just keep a 1 TB drive with me for stuff so I don't have to keep lots of stuff on dropbox - not the most efficient but it works well..


Do you wear it around your neck like a USB stick? Serious bling there.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2019)

No I keep it in my laptop bag


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 11, 2020)

I haven't seen @knight1fox3 here in a while, but maybe he can stop by and lend some knowledge.  My wife is looking to go back to school and our existing laptop just isn't going to cut it long term.  I'm not looking to spend a ton (&lt; $600), however I really want something that will not only do the basic school stuff (any ole laptop can fit this bill), but I'd like it to be usable for years to come.  We don't run any resource-hungry programs aside from chrome and such.  And I'd like to have the option to dual-boot with Ubuntu.  I think AMD's now can run 64-bit Ubuntu trouble free (?).

Do not want - Chrome book, Windows 10 S

I'm looking at the Asus Vivobook 15 variants and $600 may even be overkill.  I'm just too far removed from the computer game to know the good stuff from the bad anymore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2020)

He has been sort of absent lately.


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2020)

IMO, there is just nothing "futureproof" in that price range anymore, @Master slacker.  Either it has decent specs and junk build quality or vice versa.  

I ended up getting this for my daughter: https://www.bjs.com/product/hp-15-dy1076nr-laptop-10th-generation-intel-core-i5-1035g1-processor-8gb-memory-256gb-ssd-intel-uhd-graphics/3000000000001871751

Decent memory, decent processor, and very quick courtesy of the SSD.  I opted for the 3 year protection plan in case she does something stupid with it.  It definitely feels cheap (keyboard, etc.), but she's had no issues with it yet.  I figure it was worth it if it makes it a full three years.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 11, 2020)

We currently use our existing laptop very little.  It's actually a laptop used in highschool and we've had it about three years (running Windows 7).  My desktop is used the most at, like, a few hours per month - budget spreadsheet, pictures - and it runs Ubuntu 16.04.  I built it five years ago and is still more than adequate.  Wife really just wants the ability to use itunes and I'd like to run H&amp;R Block tax software.  Can't do either of those with Linux.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> I haven't seen @knight1fox3 here in a while, but maybe he can stop by and lend some knowledge.  My wife is looking to go back to school and our existing laptop just isn't going to cut it long term.  I'm not looking to spend a ton (&lt; $600), however I really want something that will not only do the basic school stuff (any ole laptop can fit this bill), but I'd like it to be usable for years to come.  We don't run any resource-hungry programs aside from chrome and such.  And I'd like to have the option to dual-boot with Ubuntu.  I think AMD's now can run 64-bit Ubuntu trouble free (?).
> 
> Do not want - Chrome book, Windows 10 S
> 
> I'm looking at the Asus Vivobook 15 variants and $600 may even be overkill.  I'm just too far removed from the computer game to know the good stuff from the bad anymore.


He said he got a real job and doesnt have time for us no more..

FWIW the wife &amp; daughter each bought the  $1000 Macintosh apple notebook laptop thing from Costco and they really love it - daughter is in college and wife is making tik tok vidoes with hers, and maybe paying bills??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 11, 2020)

I've bought new laptops the last 4 years. I wouldn't go with anything less than an i7 processor and SSD. IME, Dell.com has had the best prices of any location from which folks seem inclined to look to buy them, although the last one I got was from Costco, because Dell didn't have the particular model available on their site directly. I haven't really found them for under $800 tho, so I think your expectations might be a bit low.

ETA: wait are you saying you DONT want windows 10?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 11, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> ETA: wait are you saying you DONT want windows 10?


I don't want Windows 10 as_S_


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2020)

FWIW, if you DO find a good deal, it's rarely in stock.  Tons of people bought laptops for their kids to finish out the school year, and a bunch plan to homeschool in the fall, so pickins are slim.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 31, 2021)

@knight1fox3 and others, has anyone used a firewalla device? I'm look to buy the Blue-Plus model (Firewalla Blue Plus: Smart & Powerful Cyber Security Firewall Appliance Protecting Your Family and Business (Ships Worldwide)). Looks to have a lot of monitoring futures and options to block/restrict certain devises and websites. Looks easy to use too.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 7, 2021)

I am likely in the market for a PC laptop that has a Mini DisplayPort port (to connect to a second monitor), has an okay video camera and okay sound, and can be used to login to TeamViewer to work for 8-12 hours a day. I don’t plan on storing anything on it, and would like decent processing speed. Any recommendations for $500 or less?


----------



## Supe (Oct 11, 2021)

So are you using your laptop in conjunction with two external monitors, or do you just need one monitor and the laptop screen? Just asking, because there are a few ways to accomplish this that doesn't require a displayport.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2021)

Supe said:


> So are you using your laptop in conjunction with two external monitors, or do you just need one monitor and the laptop screen? Just asking, because there are a few ways to accomplish this that doesn't require a displayport.


One monitor and the laptop screen. I just want the miniDP connection in the laptop because that’s the cable I have that makes it connect properly with my current loaned crappy Dell laptop.


----------



## Supe (Oct 11, 2021)

If its the displayport on your current monitor you're worried about keeping, then you may have better luck looking for a USB-C connection in your price range, which can output DP signals and connect with a conversion cable or adapter. Otherwise, I would do what you can to use the HDMI out. Displayports on laptops are normally associated with higher end gaming laptops, which will be 2x-3x minimum of your target price point. 

The HP 15-dy2076nr is available from BJ's right now for $500, though you may be able to get others to price match. i5, 8GB RAM, and a USB-C port. You will hate yourself with anything less than that, because Windows will crawl and multitasking will be painful. I believe this is the same model I bought my daughter for school a year and a half ago and it's held up just fine. Outside of that, you may want to look at some refurbs, though they can be hit or miss.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2021)

I ended up going with this guy, which Best Buy could price match down to $499.99 and looked nearly identical to the one you linked to at BJ’s:



https://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-15-6-laptop-intel-core-i5-8gb-memory-256gb-ssd-natural-silver/6461987.p?skuId=6461987



It should be fine! Just gotta figure out what cord I need to get to hook up the additional monitor. I prefer a direct cord connection vs a dock, since I have no other need for a dock with my Bluetooth mouse and corded Headphone/microphone situation.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2021)

You will want either a USB-C to displayport cable, or if your monitor has (and odds are, it does) an HDMI input, I would just use an HDMI cable and leave the side of the laptop and USB-C port free.


----------

